#ubuntu-x 2006-11-28
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73572 in xorg "ATI 9600 Vesa Driver Detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73652 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "fglrx breadks openoffice and others (trap divide error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73652
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-29
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73723 in xorg "Xwrapper.config(5) man page missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73798 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "hostap_pci module WEP encryption failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73819 in xorg "xorg crashes randomly when entering password in screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73819
#ubuntu-x 2006-11-30
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73866 in mesa-utils "glxinfo crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #70031 in xorg (main) "In Xubuntu OpenOffice.org titlebar display corrupted" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70031
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64828 in usplash "[Edgy]  Virtual Consoles messed up after upgrade from dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73892 in Ubuntu "UI components render with black backgrounds in GTK applications" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73892
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "Cannot load drm module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73978
#ubuntu-x 2006-12-01
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73990 in xorg-server "Xnest recommends using a universe package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74006 in xserver-kdrive "Cap lock key stuck in cap lock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74020 in xorg "computer freezes when starting glxgears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74021 in xorg "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg's monitor test freezes computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #68870 in xorg (main) "Close laptop lid and X resets (power managment set to do nothing. Only in Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/68870
#ubuntu-x 2006-12-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73012 in xorg (main) "Wrong Refresh Rate after installing NVIDIA driver (1.0-9629)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/73012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74144 in xorg (main) "Screen not filled on my Tecra 8200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #74157 in xorg "safe mode ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/74157
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-26
<ubotu> New bug: #165093 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[nvidia-glx-new] Xorg crashes with /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165093
<tjaalton> soren: oh, glad that it worked
<tjaalton> soren: btw, you seem to have the same keyboard/mouse as I do (bought it this Saturday) :)
<ubotu> New bug: #165117 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (multiverse) "Broken Image/Road Overlays on Google Earth" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165117
<ubotu> New bug: #165189 in xorg (main) "cannot switch VTs from bulletproof-X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165189
<ScislaC> tjaalton: was it your xorg-driver-fglrx debs that ended up hitting the repos for Hardy?
<ScislaC> I still get the watermark in the bottom right corner, and for the most part everything in my Xorg.0.log looks fine... the only things I wonder about are the lines that say "No signature file" and "AMD Video Driver is unsigned".
<ScislaC> btw... hi all :)
<bryce> heya ScislaC
<ScislaC> hi bryce! how goes in X land?
<bryce> I've been thanksgiving-ing the past few days so am not sure myself
<ScislaC> hehehe
 * ScislaC nods
<ScislaC> yeah, I think I've hit my turkey quota for the rest of the year
<bryce> we tossed the rest in the freezer yesterday
<ubotu> New bug: #165002 in xorg (main) "Installing new PCI device breaks X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165002
<tjaalton> hey dudes
<tjaalton> ScislaC: maybe the driver is just buggy
 * bryce waves
<tjaalton> hey bryce
<bryce> http://news.launchpad.net/general/inkscape-moving-to-launchpad
<tjaalton> yeah, xcb-1.1 built already
<tjaalton> and radeonhd, nv synced
<ScislaC> tjaalton: well, if you get bored in the coming weeks and want to give the newer one (Catalyst 7.11) a shot, I'd be happy to test it before you up it to the repo
<tjaalton> maybe when hardy gets a new kernel
<tjaalton> "catalyst 7.11" is just marketing, the driver itself is 8.43 :)
<ScislaC> tjaalton: New kernel makes sense... as for version numbering, yeah, I know... but I want to roll with what it's officially called :)
<ScislaC> tjaalton: fyi, the following got rid of the watermark for me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3843078&postcount=3
<bryce> yeah, I think there might also be a build option that turns it off
<bryce> I was thinking we should incorporate that into our build scripts
<bryce> tjaalton: btw, did you commit the lrm changes into the kernel team's git?
<ScislaC> bryce: so now I know the driver works :)   Now to see if I can get XGL working again :D (since aiglx doesn't work with that driver and the newest xserver)
<bryce> cool
<tjaalton> bryce: it's not in the git
<tjaalton> ScislaC: it should work
<ScislaC> tjaalton: I'll be the judge of that ;) just unpacking a large tar, then I will restart X
<tormod> hi, is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Patches originally meant for backports to 1.4 (Hardy) or 1.3 (Gutsy) as well?
<tormod> maybe we should have a Gutsy field and a Hardy field? Or some way to tag where the patch is nominated for?
<bryce> good idea
<bryce> heya tormod btw, good to see ya
<tormod> hi bryce
<bryce> yeah that page was set up originally just for Gutsy backports, but it certainly can be extended if you'd like
<tormod> well I see some patches are well commented about SRUs
<bryce> yeah I'm going to try pushing on those a bit today
<bryce> I'd like to clear out that page, I don't think there's as much pressure for gutsy backports of the fixes as I anticipated
<tjaalton> bryce: your merge-status page isn't updating, it shouldn't have separate apps anymore ;)
<bryce> hrm
<tjaalton> ScislaC: doesn't work?
<ScislaC> nope... xgl is a no go here... going to look at logs
<tjaalton> oh, I meant aiglx
<ScislaC> ah, no... aiglx does not work with the newest xserver according to many reports on phoronix and my own experience of it not doing what it should (yes I whitelisted fglrx for compiz and all that jazz)
<ScislaC> or... let me say
<tjaalton> do you have a link?
<ScislaC> FGLRX 8.42 does not use AIGLX correctly with the new version
<ScislaC> give me a couple mins to dig up
<bryce> hmm, you're right - last update was the 20th.  I'll start capturing logs on it.  meanwhile I'm doing a manual update now
<tjaalton> ok, nice to know that it's the driver failing :)
<bryce> bbiab (lunch)
<tjaalton> ScislaC: btw, I misread your original issue.. I thought you had some corruption on the screen or similar
<ScislaC> no no... it was just the watermark originally :)
<ScislaC> tjaalton: here's a thread that discusses it http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?p=37328
<tjaalton> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=449117
<ubotu> Debian bug 449117 in fglrx-driver "fglrx-driver: Corruption in the lower right corner with 8.42.3" [Important,Open] 
<tjaalton> that's why it sounded familiar
<tjaalton> thanks, I'll read
<ScislaC> I've seen a few threads on phoronix mention the aiglx and xserver-xorg version issue too... so the compiz thread isn't alone
<ScislaC> tjaalton: as for that bug, yes, I have seen the corruption twice there... once when I had the watermark, and the other today after I removed the watermark
<tjaalton> ScislaC: ok, let's wait for the next release then
 * ScislaC nods
<ScislaC> tjaalton: I've seen mixed reports of 8.43 fixing the aiglx issue
<ScislaC> I'll keep you posted either way, just because it's good to have more info rather than less :)
<tjaalton> well, if there is going to be a 2.6.24rc kernel for the alpha, we are forced to update fglrx :/
<tjaalton> or :)
<tjaalton> I wonder if libx11 needs a rebuild because of the new libxcb
<jcristau> eh? there's no soname change
<ScislaC> tjaalton: just curious, with stuff like xserver-xgl, is that just the automatic merge from debian, or is the ubuntu X team doing stuff like that?
<tjaalton> jcristau: oh, right
<tjaalton> ScislaC: could you rephrase that?
<tjaalton> ScislaC: you mean if xserver-xgl is packaged by ubuntu?
<tjaalton> seems to be the case
<ScislaC> tjaalton: let me ask the real question... :)   In Gutsy, if XGL was installed, gdm would automatically start a session with it. I'm just wondering if that was part of the xserver-xgl package or a gdm thing, or what. Mainly I wonder because it doesn't start an XGL session (even though it's still installed) with all the new xorg/xserver stuff.
<tjaalton> see /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98xserver-xgl_start-server
<tjaalton> which is from xserver-xgl
<tjaalton> I'd just get rid of xgl ;)
<tjaalton> like, completely
<bryce> tjaalton: hmm, versions page updated, but the old packages haven't dropped off
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Xorg/versions_current.html
<tjaalton> is it because of gutsy still being listed?
<bryce> hmm, it shouldn't.  let me poke a bit
<bryce> appres is one that should be disappeared now, yes?
<bryce> aha, found the issue
<bryce> (the chroot wasn't getting apt-get update'd)
<tjaalton> hehe
<bryce> ok regenning.  thanks for catching the problem
<ubotu> New bug: #165282 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "laptop freezes after log out with Intel 855GM graphic chip" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165282
<tjaalton> there should be a couple of apps left which are not in x11* bundles, and are probably worth dropping completely
<tjaalton> although there is a debian bug about adding beforelight
 * bryce nods
<bryce> page is refreshed now
<bryce> I bet we could drop beforelight and no one would care
<bryce> woow, look at all the green :-)
<tjaalton> yeah :)
<tjaalton> apps are still listed though :)
<bryce> do you know if the -evdev package pre-1.2.0, or post-1.2.0?
<bryce> er ^is^
<tjaalton> pre, but new enough
<tjaalton> actually, 1.2.0 breaks all evdev setups that doesn't use input-hotplug
<bryce> hmm, there doesn't seem to be much recent activity on -avivo.  I wonder if it's still relevant, or if we should think of deprecating it?
<tormod> I don't think avivo makes any sense any longer.
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> soon radeonhd faces the same destiny :)
<bryce> what's going to replace radeonhd?
<tormod> what about -mga, should we file a sync request?
<tjaalton> stuff being merged in -ati
<tjaalton> atombios stuff
<bryce> tjaalton: ahhhh nice
<bryce> tormod: not a bad idea
<tjaalton> you mean 1.9.100?
<bryce> yeah
<tormod> tjaalton: yes
<bryce> I see it's in experimental
<tjaalton> check the bugs first :)
<bryce> maybe it'll sync over on its own once it's out of experimental?
<tjaalton> yes
<tormod> bryce: yes
<bryce> ah
<ScislaC> where can I find a list of cards that -ati currently supports? (the version in the repo)
<bryce> any interesting stories with -sis?  
<bryce> ScislaC: I'm not sure there's a published list, but if you apt-get the source, you could look in the pci id file to check what's advertised as supported
<tormod> bryce: I think 0.9.3-6 is almost as good as 0.9.4
<bryce> anyway, that short list of outstanding merges is pretty dang short!  I'm impressed
<ScislaC> maybe I'll just break my stuff real quick to test instead ;)
<ScislaC> brb
<tjaalton> too fast :)
<tjaalton> his X1xx surely isn't supported
<tormod> :) he could have just asked
<tjaalton> yeah
<bryce> nah, he loves testing this stuff
<bryce> what's the difference between -dbg and -dbgsym?
<jcristau> the latter is ubuntu-specific and exists for all packages, aiui
<tormod> bryce: I think -dbg is when the source package makes it and -dbgsym when it's built separately
<tormod> but I think packages should be fixed to not build -dbg.
<tormod> hmm I asked about this here or somewhere else but don't remember the answer :)
<bryce> ah interesting
<bryce> I kind of like it when packages have -dbg's -- makes it simpler to build both versions for testers
<tormod> yes but there is just a package to install that will always make dbgsym's using a hook in debian/rules
<tjaalton> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mozillateam/2007-March/000215.html
<tjaalton> so there are no user-installable packages called $pkg-dbgsym
<tjaalton> but some have $pkg-dbg
<tormod> I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyDebugPackageRemoval
<bryce> huh, interesting
<bryce> ok, in any case, that's enough to answer the user's question, thanks.
<ScislaC> well... no -ati for me... but radeonhd works okay. All that matters is that I have a semi-working driver that doesn't peg one of my cores (as the new fglrx does)
<bryce>  brb
<bryce> <-- ScislaC has quit ("Leaving.")
<bryce> <tjaalton> too fast :)
<bryce>  his X1xx surely isn't supported
<bryce> <tormod> :) he could have just asked
<bryce> ;-)
<ScislaC> hehehe
<tormod> what card do you have?
<ScislaC> mobility X1400
<tormod> ScislaC: you could try the atombios branch of -ati git...
<tjaalton> 01:21 < ScislaC> well... no -ati for me... but radeonhd works okay
<tjaalton> but yeah, why not try that as well :)
<tormod> when "okay" is too boring :)
<ScislaC> heh... okay is always too boring ;)
<tjaalton> "I can see something moving on the screen.. I'll try git head instead"
<ScislaC> heh
<ScislaC> you want to point me to the url? (also, is there a recommended way to install so that I don't fudge repo updates?)
<ScislaC> okay then...
<ScislaC> apparently this driver is a little buggy :P
<tjaalton> \o/
<tjaalton> more fun
<ScislaC> I tried to start something that required acceleration, but, it died...
<ScislaC> I so wish I had stuck with the intel graphics chip instead of going for the ati... :(
<ScislaC> oh well... one more person to help you guys test stuff ;)
<ScislaC> oh hey... didn't even notice keescook in here :)
 * keescook waves "hi" to ScislaC :)
<ScislaC> heya keescook! how goes in security land?
<keescook> goes okay.  still need more hours in the day.  :)
<keescook> how're you doing?
<ScislaC> doing okay... the funny thing? I'm also still having that hours in the day problem. ;)
<keescook> hehe
<tormod> ScislaC: http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati.git;a=shortlog;h=atombios-support
<tormod> ScislaC: for how to make debs out of it, do something like http://wiki.debian.org/XTips
<jcristau> or just run autogen.sh && make and copy the resulting radeon_drv.so in /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<bryce> heya keescook
<keescook> hiya bryce
<ScislaC> tormod: pardon my git stupidity... when I do a git clone git://git.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati, I don't seem to get the AtomBios stuff with it... (and I don't believe I need everything on a higher level from the git repo either, but may be wrong about that)
<tormod> you have to change to the atombios branch
<jcristau> ScislaC: you need to checkout the atombios-support branch after the clone
<jcristau> git-checkout -b atombios-support origin/atombios-support
<ScislaC> hmmm not quite getting it yet (still new to git)... have to run and will try tomorrow...
<ScislaC> bbl
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-27
<tormod> good night
<desertc> Greetings -- quick question -- what is happening when I change the gstreamer video plugin settings from Autodetect to "X Window System (No Xv)" ?
<desertc> The Autodetect is problematic for me, and I am wondering what is going on behind the scenes when I select that option, instead of X Window System.
<desertc> Perhaps it is using Xv ?
<pwnguin> highly likely
<ubotu> New bug: #165326 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Gutsy][kubuntu][ati] horizontally fuzzy screen with a ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/165326
<ubotu> New bug: #149710 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "You need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.13-generic" but no available on update-manager (dup-of: 149661)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149710
<ubotu> New bug: #145279 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome (universe) "[gutsy] Unmet dependencies while installing xserver-xorg-video-openchrome" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145279
<ScislaC> morningall
<ScislaC> with a space even ;)
<ScislaC> okay, so I'm going to try building that AtomBios branch of -ati per tormod's request yesterday... are ./configure errors when running autogen to be expected?
<ScislaC> it looks like it's taking issue when doing the Checks for extensions (line 20282 is where it dies)
<bryce> I don't know much about that branch, but in general there should not be configure errors
<ScislaC> hmmm
<ScislaC> bryce: is it possible that it relates to what my xserver is currently running (in terms of extensions it has or doesn't have enabled based on what the driver is capable of)? It seems like radeonhd can't do much, so I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case.
<ScislaC> it's basically just barfing on the xinerama stuff
<bryce> yes, configure does depend on what things you have installed
<bryce> generally when making ubuntu packages we build them in a pbuilder or chroot environment 
<ScislaC> bryce: I think I should learn more about chroot... I've only ever used it when rescuing a system. But it makes sense for me to try and build in the same fashion that you guys do.
<bryce> there's a link with paint-by-numbers directions... lemme dig it up for you
<bryce> yeah here we go:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<bryce> basically just the "First Steps" and "Rebuilding a package" should be sufficient
<bryce> everything after those two sections is advanced tips and tricks
<ubotu> New bug: #149924 in mesa (main) "xgl crash" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149924
<ubotu> New bug: #145482 in mesa (main) "[savage] X crashed when running Mathematica 6.0 remotely" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145482
<Scisla1> guess who's rockin -ati with a mobility X1400 :D
<Scisla1> bryce: woohoo!
<Scisla1> doh, evil nick... brb
<ScislaC> better...
<bryce> \o/  -ati goodness
<ScislaC> oh yeah!
<tjaalton> nice :)
<ScislaC> so, is there a need for me to fill in a modules section in my xorg.conf? or is that all autodetected and used if applicable now?
<ScislaC> brb
<tjaalton> bryce: btw, we discussed hal/input-hotplug configuration earlier today
<bryce> ah great, I'll review backlog
<tjaalton> and he had an idea how to make hal configuration; in a runtime script that gathers the needed information from console-setup on ubuntu and "something else" on debian
<tjaalton> it was on #ubuntu-installer
<tjaalton> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2007/11/27/%23ubuntu-installer.html
<tjaalton> so, there's no need to generate an fdi file
<tjaalton> just let hal do it on the fly
<bryce> ah thanks for the link
<tjaalton> not the file but configuration
<bryce> yeah I've got a blueprint task to work on console-setup a bit
<ScislaC> well... I guess I was a little too optimistic about getting my blingy desktop back ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #172427 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Uses external DVI port as main screen on iMac G5 rev C - ATI X600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172427
<ScislaC> tormod: per your request from yesterday, I tried out the AtomBios -ati driver... works fine on my Mobility X1400
<tormod> ScislaC: cool, if you have any issues I am sure they would appreciate your feedback on #radeon
<ScislaC> tormod: other than lacking 3d & compositing support (at least for the r500s)... it's shaping up nicely :)
<tormod> ScislaC: I think they said 3D for r500 should be doable soon
<tormod> cause it has the same 3d core as r300 IIRC
<ScislaC> tormod: ahhhh very nice :)
<ScislaC> my desktop with an r300 will be happy then too ;)
<tormod> it's already happy now, right?
<ScislaC> tormod: the 3d support for my r300?
<tormod> yes
<ScislaC> yeah, my r300 is pretty happy (I'm just looking forward to any minor improvements)
<ScislaC> I had to go back to Gutsy's xorg for the time being. :(  I'll try hardy's again when I can get better support for my card.
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-28
<ubotu> New bug: #172456 in xorg (main) "intel driver does not honor CW command" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172456
<ubotu> New bug: #172435 in xorg (main) "[hardy] login hangs after upgrade to xorg 1.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172435
<ubotu> New bug: #82925 in xorg (main) "AutoRepeat doesn't work on Thinkpad Back/Forward keys." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82925
<ubotu> New bug: #172591 in xorg (main) "intel driver does not honor clone screen output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172591
<ubotu> New bug: #172601 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "Dual-head fails with ati driver, appears related to 'crtc'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172601
<ubotu> New bug: #172610 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "gnome-panel position is above the standard one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172610
<bryce> my cat this morning:  http://bryceharrington.org/Photos/Cats/
<tjaalton> mm, that looks comfy ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #172638 in mesa (main) "Segmentation fault in Mesa dri / SDL _ConvertX86p32_8RGB332" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172638
<bryce> huh, all the X tasks for alpha-1 are done.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/hardy-alpha-1  We're awesome
<bryce> oh whoops, there's a couple blueprints for driver issues.  hmm
<tjaalton> users can propose those at will..
<tjaalton> too bad that specs can't be marked invalid by devs
<bryce> do you think those are invalid?  I think at best they're bug reports...
<tjaalton> invalid as specs. there are almost 1800 specs listed, and majority of those should just be bug reports
<bryce> true
<tjaalton> ooh, they got removed :)
<bryce> yup
<bryce> I got friends ;-)
<bryce> the specs are still there, just not listed for hardy
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> someone should have the guts to clean up the specs
<bryce> agreed
<bryce> I've been accumulating a list of obsolete/invalid X specs on wiki (X/Blueprints), in hopes one day to find someone who can/will go through and close them
<tjaalton> I guess the reason why it has come to this is that the guidelines used to mention that "feature requests should be specs"
<bryce> I asked mdz a while ago, but he didn't want to do it
 * bryce nods
<tjaalton> it needs special powers..
<bryce> to be honest I think by not regularly weeding blueprints, it makes the whole system less useful
<bryce> I wish it were categorized more, like bugs are, so there'd be an X-blueprints area that we could maintain
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> it's hopeless trying to find something useful, although the search works somewhat
<tjaalton> sigh, why did I start going through nv bugs in upstream
<bryce> heh
<bryce> eh, so much for offering to help with the xorg website
<tormod> hi
<bryce> heya tormod :-)
<tormod> bryce: xorg website?
<bryce> daniels asked for help on wiki.x.org
<tormod> on the xorg ML?
<bryce> yeah
<tormod> I asked them for permissions to remove spam some time ago , heard nothing
<bryce> weird, because it seems the complaint was that the spam load was too high
<tormod> kind of sucks to file bugs for every change you want to do on the front page also
<bryce> yep
<tormod> the xorg problem is that they don't want to receive help :)
<bryce> seems that way
<bryce> upstreams are weird
<tormod> their issues with their server hardware is another farce
<tormod> they've got money, servers, people who would like to help...
<bryce> I like how they completely shut everything down for days when they have security issues
<tormod> but things are just blocked on... nothing?
 * bryce shrugs
<bryce> I figure it's just that daniels takes on too many tasks himself, and isn't comfortable sharing responsibiltiies or something
<bryce> like you say, step 1 is you have to want to receive help
<bryce> (step 2 is actually letting people help you) ;-)
<tormod> I read the thread - yeah it ended up in "which wiki engine is better" discussion. They don't seem to get that "community" thing...
<bryce> tormod, tjaalton, do either of you have code/processes for packaging x.org snapshots?
<tormod> bryce: funny you ask, was working on it all night :)
<bryce> kewl
<tjaalton> bryce: nope
<tormod> I've been trying to automate xorg git + debian git -> source deb
<bryce> some of the ume guys are wanting snapshot packages of xserver git head so they can use the new xephyr stuff
<bryce> cool, can I assist?
<tormod> works nice for radonhd, but for some reason not for ati
<tormod> I wanted to make builds for ati+atombios...
<bryce> yeah this sounds like it could be quite useful for bleeding edge folks without packaging expertise
<bryce> how could I help?
<tormod> Take a look at the script attached to XorgOnTheEdge
<bryce> ok
<tormod> It potentially work with xorg-server as well.
<tormod> but I am not fluent enough in git to get much further ATM.
<tormod> Since they are removing xsfbs I have to incorporate make-orig-tar also.
<bryce> hmm, I'm not spotting the link...?
<tormod> wiki Attachments
<bryce> oh whoa, I didn't know there was such a thing.  cool thanks
<tormod> bryce, the radeonhd packages on XorgOnTheEdge are built with the script, the extra manual steps (mostly adjustments for Gutsy) are documented in debian/README.ubuntu-dev
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-29
<ubotu> New bug: #172715 in xorg (main) "[hardy] Xorg crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172715
<bryce> heya jcristau
<ubotu> New bug: #172821 in xorg-server (main) "[hardy] only get 800x600 in vmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172821
<tjaalton> whee, new kernel. I wonder if it'll be used for alpha1
<tjaalton> probably not, since it would need lrm also
<seb128> no it'll not
<seb128> it has been source NEWed so it can build but it'll not been binary newed
<seb128> alpha1 is supposed to be today so it's late to get a linux update ;-)
<tjaalton> that's what I thought :)
<mvo> bryce, tjaalton: should I file a bugreport about a file-overwrite problem on dapper->hardy for fix the missing replaces myself and just upload (libx11-data overwrites stuff in libx11-6)
<tjaalton> mvo: is it just a Replaces: libx11-6 for -data?
<mvo> tjaalton: Replaces: libx11-6 (<< something approriate) (in -data)
<mvo> tjaalton: the version depends on in what version the files moved of course
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> jcristau: could that ^^ be committed to git?
<mvo> somewhere in 1.0.3 it seems but the changelog is not very clear
<tjaalton> what files were moved?
<mvo> tjaalton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/2359/
<mvo> tjaalton: and more, it goes on like this for some pages :)
<mvo> this is dapper->hardy
<mvo> oh, and failsafe X fails to start for me in hardy, if that is not known I can report that too
<mvo> error in line 47
<mvo> of failsafeXServer
 * mvo needs food
<bryce> yeah report that if there's not already a bug on it
<tjaalton> mvo: oh, that change has been there before, but was lost due to a sync
 * tjaalton runs
<tjaalton> Replaces: libx11-6 (<= 2:1.0.0-1)
<tjaalton> I don't think it would be a problem to commit that in debian-unstable
<tjaalton> since there already are similar fixes that should be reverted when hardy releases
<mvo> tjaalton: ok, thanks. it would be cool that could be done
<tjaalton> mvo: is it needed for alpha1?
<tjaalton> maybe too late already
<tjaalton> mvo: change pushed
<ubotu> New bug: #31211 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "Dapper: Xorg (nv) takes all CPU% when running tvtime" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31211
<mvo> tjaalton: thanks for the quick fix :) ! its not needed for alpha1
<ubotu> New bug: #44389 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "X crashes after a few days of usage" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44389
<ubotu> New bug: #172569 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "Wine couses logout when starting exe file in 64-bit Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172569
<tjaalton> mvo: ok, thanks. It'll get in hardy when the new libx11 is uploaded to unstable (which should be soonish)
<mvo> ok, that should be fine. the update-manager GUI that can do dapper->hardy is not finished anyway
<mvo> currently all that works is a non-interactive upgrader that is great for testing
<mvo> but not so great for anything else :)
<tjaalton> heh
<bryce> heya tjaalton
<bryce> tjaalton: I've been working on tormod's script quite a bit
<bryce> one issue I've run into though is that when the debian tree is merged onto the xorg tree for a package, there's various merge conflicts
<bryce> I went through all the conflicts for xorg-server and did them manually - in all cases I just accepted xorg's versions of things over debian
<bryce> but I'm wondering, is there a way to force the git-pull command to prefer the xorg versions over debian, and merge things more automatically?
<ubotu> New bug: #164434 in x11-xserver-utils (main) "package should build depends on x11proto-xf86misc-dev" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164434
<tjaalton> bryce: I really don't know
<bryce> hm
<tjaalton> bryce: what about patches? do you disable them completely? that's another source of conflicts ;)
<bryce> well, the good news is I've updated tormod's script to also work with all the X libs and protos and such
<bryce> yeah I added an option to just drop all patches
<bryce> it's working ok for some packages - http://bryceharrington.org/files/xpkg.out
<bryce> I gather the successful packages are ones with no changes to merge (ho hum)
<tjaalton> I haven't had time to look at the script yet
<tjaalton> maybe the conflicts are due to autoreconf
<bryce> could be yeah
<bryce> I wonder if we should set up a git repo for these tools
<tjaalton> for the script?
<tjaalton> why not
<ubotu> New bug: #36359 in xorg (main) "i2c hangs Thinkpad T21 (Dapper)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/36359
<tjaalton> ok, I'm tired.. good night!
<bryce> night
#ubuntu-x 2007-11-30
<ubotu> New bug: #172951 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fglrx driver 7.1.0-8.42.3+2.6.22.5-14.1 fails to include libGL1.so.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172951
<ubotu> New bug: #147926 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xv video shows garbage after running compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147926
<ubotu> New bug: #57710 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "nvidia-glx doesn't re-link libGL.so.1 to the NVIDIA GLX library" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/57710
<ubotu> New bug: #140554 in xorg (main) "X crashes gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error  - Restarting :0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140554
<tjaalton> bryce: I'll reassing all the x-apps bugs to the current bundles
<seb128> tjaalton: do you have some code doing automatic reassignment?
<tjaalton> seb128: no :/
<tjaalton> but there aren't that many bugs, so it's not that bad
<ubotu> New bug: #50102 in xrandr "resolution not resettet on logout" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50102
<ubotu> New bug: #160033 in xorg (main) "weird things happen on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160033
<ubotu> New bug: #173008 in xorg (main) "keyboard selection (dvorak) not preserved after install in hardy" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173008
<ubotu> New bug: #135573 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[Gutsy]ati or radeon driver for X300 PCIE video card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135573
<tormod> bryce,  I am looking at auto-xorg-git now, will merge in my branch stuff
<bryce> hi tormod
<bryce> tormod: I did some additional work on it since, let me send an updated version
<tormod> ok great
<bryce> I got it (sort of) working for libs and protos too
<tormod> do you need debian-unstable for most packages, instead of debian-experimental?
<bryce> yeah
<tormod> sounds good! I have only tried it on ati, radeonhd, avivo
<tormod> where do you send it?
<bryce> sent
<bryce> oh to the ubuntu-x@ mailing list
<bryce> maybe we should think about putting it in git or bzr?
<tormod> some of the git commands were wrong, maybe that's why you needed -experimental?
<bryce> oh?
<bryce> well, all the packages I was looking at were in unstable, not experimental.
<tormod> for instance, git pull . $DEBIANREPO -> should be "upstream-head" defined in the fetch above
<bryce> for drivers I can imagine experimental is more valuable
<tormod> before I knew git, I didn't know where these labels came from etc
<bryce> ah, yeah I could have been wrong there
<tormod> I was wrong, you just copied it :)
<bryce> ah, that'd explain it then
<bryce> yeah I was trying not to louse up your existing logic, assuming it was correct
<tormod> I'll take a look at the new version, fix up this, and ask you to test, ok?
<bryce> yeah sounds good
<tormod> fixing it so it can update, instead of cloning anew all the time would be good also to save time and bandwidth.
<bryce> agreed
<bryce> I have some additional ideas to port in from other scripts, but want to wait until you've had a chance to review all this stuff
<bryce> one of the more recent additions is I did up some code to map debian package names to xorg package names, and to give the directory names in the git tree, so it can figure out where libs are, from drivers, etc.
<bryce> one thing I'm thinking is that this bit of functionality could be broken out to a standalone tool
<bryce> it may be of general usefulness to other things, plus would modularize out a large chunk of code from auto-xorg-git
<tormod> you're a sh-fu :)
<ubotu> New bug: #150846 in xorg (main) "Quit button freezes screen but does not present Log out etc. options dialog" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150846
<bryce> hehe
<tormod> but you don't need both x and "" in: if "x$blabla" =
<bryce> true
<tormod> I think I can see from the indenting and whitespace that you like python :)
<bryce> I was just trying to debug a string issue there; I think it's safe to eliminate, I figured the issue out
<bryce> heh, actually that's probably from my perl background
<tormod> I noticed that "quilt push -a" fails if there are no patches. Not a problem any longer in your version though.
<tormod> just interesting
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I wonder also if we need to account for non-quilt patch systems at all
<bryce> probably not, but...
<bryce> maybe later
<bryce> kees has some scripts to detect which patch system is in use.  Perhaps we can incorporate those once things are further along.
<tormod> tjaalton should know if there's any non-quilt xorg package
<tormod> I think xsfbs is based on quilt
<tormod> should it be 1.0.0~gitXX and not 1.0.0+gitXX ? They are lower resp higher than 1.0.0.
<bryce> oh, I wasn't sure about that
<tormod> that's why one uses new-version~ppa for instance, or ~backports, so they get upgraded when a "real" version is out.
<bryce> I had been using ~, but am not sure I know the difference
<tormod> in our case it should upgrade to the newer +git version.
<bryce> ah, gotcha
<tormod> interestingly, the debian wiki uses + but they recently released radeonhd 0.0.4~git20071124-1
<bryce> right
<tormod> sed -i edits inline, I'll try that for the Maintainer
<keescook> bryce: "what-patch" is part of ubuntu-dev-tools
<bryce> keescook: ah ok thanks
<bryce> who maintains ubuntu-dev-tools?
<keescook> bryce: everyone?  :P
<keescook> it's in a bzr tree, and so far dholbach has done the uploads
<bryce> ah looks like danial mostly
<bryce> er, s/a/e/
<bryce> tormod: hey there's an update-maintainer script in ubuntu-dev-tools
<bryce> maybe we should do up our script with a dependency on ubuntu-dev-tools
<tormod> aha, I'll install that package then, maybe there's other goodies.
<bryce> pull-debian-debdiff, ppaput, check-symbols look interesting
<tormod> I would very much like to keep this script running on Debian though. Is there a ubuntu-dev-tools in Debian?
<jcristau> no
<tormod> foot down then :)
<keescook> I use pull-debian-debdiff all the damn time.  :)
<keescook> (I wrote it)
<tormod> bryce, what I said was wrong about git pull was right because I was looking in an old, wrong file. I am getting there.
<tormod> bryce, now you only run autoreconf if applying debian/patches. But "configure" will be missing otherwise, no?
<bryce> hmm, probably
<bryce> configure.ac would still be there though
<bryce> (unless the package doesn't use autoconf, but that's a bigger issue)
<tormod> it's just that I wanted to extract the upstream version somehow. grepping configure was convenient. ideas?
<tormod> for now, I'll just run autoreconf in all cases
<ubotu> New bug: #173135 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard (main) "USB keyboard stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173135
<ubotu> New bug: #173140 in xorg (main) "failsafe X script crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173140
<bryce> tormod: I have some code that looks up the current version via apt-cache madison and parses it down into its parts, however I didn't feel that'd be adequate in this case so much
<bryce> tormod: I also have a web scraper (for the merge status page) that gets it off the fdo site; again I didn't feel that to be viable
<tormod> bryce: does that give us the upstream version
<tormod> ?
<bryce> yep
<bryce> or, at least the version of the last release
<bryce> the code's in perl not bash though.  Maybe I could break out that bit to use as a standalone tool though
<bryce> like, have it parse the upstream page and print to stdout a listing of packages -> release versions
<ubotu> New bug: #173143 in xorg (main) "hangs on dapper->hardy upgrade" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173143
<tormod> is _ good in package versions?
<tormod> example 6.7.196+git20071130+atombios_support-0ubuntu0tormod ?
<bryce> I'm not sure, but I would expect it could cause problems in some scripts
<bryce> but I can't think of any other good separator character
<jcristau> tormod: the characters allowed in the version number are [A-Za-z0-9.+:-]
<tormod> jcristau: thanks. there should only be a "-" just before the Debian version right? atombios-support above would be wrong, wouldn't it?
<jcristau> no, you can have as mant -'s as you want
<bryce> jcristau: and ~ ?
<jcristau> ah, yeah, that too. policy is out of date :)
<bryce> is : allowed only for epochs or can it be used multiply?
<tormod> bryce: I posted the new v6 now, time for bed here.
<bryce> cool, I'm going to try setting up a git repo for us; I'll try to test v6 out before the end of the day
<tormod> jcristau: if you're interested in the script, it should run on Debian now. Are you on ubuntu-x ML?
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-01
<ubotu> New bug: #172347 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Radeon X600 dual head with Gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172347
<ubotu> New bug: #164972 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "upgrade feisty gutsy ati radeon 9200 problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164972
<ubotu> New bug: #163249 in suse (main) "HIS Radeon X1950Pro 512Mb AGP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163249
<ubotu> New bug: #173177 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "intel video driver produces visual corruption on 945GM chipset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173177
<bryce> tjaalton: you around?
<bryce> I'm pondering names for a git repository for the script tormod and I were working on
<bryce> ubuntu-x-dev-tools comes to mind, but sounds like tormod wants to avoid making them too ubuntu-specific
<bryce> which would suggest maybe just x-dev-tools?  or debian-x-dev-tools?  or...
<bryce> debian-x-pkg-tools?
<bryce> xorg-pkg-tools?
<ubotu> New bug: #173130 in xorg (main) "edubuntu hardy 64bit live cd issues" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173130
<ubotu> New bug: #173308 in xorg (main) "Difficulty accessing "Appearance Preferences" tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173308
<ubotu> New bug: #173329 in xorg (main) "xorg/x fails to start on Acer 3000 [hardy alpha1 liveCD]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173329
<imbrandon> bryce: if i was to prepare a diff for xorg-server packaing ( no source changes ) what would be your prefered format ? diff -Nur ? debdiff ? something else ? to be attached to a/the bug report 
<bryce> either debdiff, or diff -Nurp would be fine
<imbrandon> kk cool-i-o
<imbrandon> its just some simple package aditions to generate xserver-xvesa and xserver-xfbdev packages ( binarys alreadyy built durring compile but we dont have .installs + man pages etc for those )
<imbrandon> there is an open bug on LP for it, i'll complete them and attach it there
#ubuntu-x 2007-12-02
<ubotu> New bug: #147170 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Upgrade  from Dapper give bug?" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147170
<bryce> imbrandon: excellent, thanks.  Hopefully I'll have time next week to look into it, or else maybe tjaalton will
<ubotu> New bug: #173411 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "[Hardy][Regression] Touchpad vertical scroll does not work on Dell Inspiron 510m" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173411
<ubotu> New bug: #164980 in xorg (main) "Ubuntu 7.04/7.10 installation freezes at "running local boot scripts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164980
<ubotu> New bug: #173428 in xorg (main) "[hardy] evdev mouse driver stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173428
<ubotu> New bug: #173419 in ubuntu "keyboard and menues  (dup-of: 173008)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173419
<ubotu> New bug: #138708 in ubuntu "7337 Xserver crashes and restart gdm (dup-of: 140554)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138708
<ubotu> New bug: #58384 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Default firmware for acx11 is non-ideal" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/58384
<ubotu> New bug: #173515 in xorg (main) "Xsession becomes zombie after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173515
<ubotu> New bug: #173376 in xorg-server (main) "cannot bring up a full terminal on Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha1" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173376
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-24
<tjaalton> bryce: the versions_current list is party outdated.. for instance libpciaccess is already synced but it shows the old version
<bryce> ok
<bryce> hmm, the updated chroot definitely shows 0.10.3-1 as the right version
<tjaalton> strange
<bryce> is this just out of sync with the archive?
<bryce> I did an apt-get update, and then:
<bryce> (mychroot)root@blackwold:/# apt-cache madison libpciaccess
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.3-1 | http://se.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.3-1 | http://se.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.3-1 | http://ftp.us.debian.org unstable/main Sources
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.5-1 | http://ftp.us.debian.org experimental/main Sources
<tjaalton> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpciaccess
<bryce> are you using se.?
<tjaalton> no, it's just that lp shows the new version as published
<bryce> I'll change mirrors
<tjaalton> yeah, for some reason se. doesn't have that
<bryce> ok, with it set to archive.ubuntu.com:
<bryce> (mychroot)root@blackwold:/# apt-cache madison libpciaccess
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.3-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Sources
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.5-1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Sources
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.3-1 | http://ftp.us.debian.org unstable/main Sources
<bryce> libpciaccess |   0.10.5-1 | http://ftp.us.debian.org experimental/main Sources
<tjaalton> yep
<bryce> ok, rerunning  cron.  Should be updated in a few minutes.
<tjaalton> cool, thanks
<bryce> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/PkgList/versions_current.html updated
<tjaalton> looks good
<bryce> yep
<bryce> hey, would you be willing to make notes on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/PackageNotes about the packages to be merged?
<bryce> I don't know if I'm going to have very much time to assist with merges, but if I do I'll follow directions on that page if they're there
<tjaalton> sure, what was the syntax again?
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/PackageNotes?action=recall&rev=34 shows an example
<tjaalton> ah, ok
<bryce> basically bullet, package-name, and comments
<bryce> tjaalton: oh btw, I've been putting some stuff into https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/xorg-server/xorg-pkg-tools lately
<bryce> I put several xorg related scripts in there that might be useful
<bryce> there are README.xx files for each script explaining what they do
<tjaalton> ok, I'll have a look
<bryce> tormod's given me some good feedback
<bryce> tjaalton: dunno if I mentioned this already, but I spent last week visiting the OEM team, who are the guys that take care of making Ubuntu run on hardware that's shipped with Ubuntu pre-installed on it
<bryce> it's rather stunning how many projects are under way with pre-installs.  Dell is of course the biggie, but there's a number of other companies too
<tjaalton> that's nice to hear :)
<bryce> yep.  It was nice to see that most of the Xorg issues they see are just weird corner cases, like issues relating to the Poulsbo driver, or multi-touch support, or similar unusualities.
<bryce> it's interesting that almost all of these systems are based on Hardy
 * wgrant was able to discover some details about several nice private OEM projects on LP a couple of weeks ago.
<wgrant> I too was surprised at how many there were, though I can't have found all of them.
<tjaalton> wgrant: an example?
<wgrant> One of them (the chelsea project) is a derivative for some FIC netbook, AFAICT.
<tjaalton> hum, havoc pennington working on it
<tjaalton> meeting ->
<bryce> wgrant: wow, and that's one I hadn't heard about
<bryce> obviously I can't say much on specifics, but the Ubuntu people there were extraordinarily overtaxed by the number of projects.  I'm a little worried that my time's going to be even more sucked up by that than previously 
<wgrant> Hopefully we'll be pleasantly surprised in the next year or so..
<bryce> james_w: btw I've a question I wonder if you might know the answer to...
<james_w> hi bryce
<james_w> how are you>?
<james_w> how was Lex?
<bryce> james_w: I'm doing good!  glad for the short week :-)
<bryce> Lex was better than I had expected it was going to be
<bryce> but those guys have a huge workload.  Phear
<bryce> anyway, I noticed there is a +maintained-packages page for teams, which looks pretty sweet
<james_w> yeah, I was there the previous week.
<james_w> they were excited about you coming :-)
<bryce> however in looking at the -intel driver, it's maintained by ubuntu-dev, which seems to maintain most everything in ubuntu.  ;-)  And that page has too many packages to be of use
<bryce> james_w: I was wondering if you knew how it is set which team maintains a given package, and if that can be changed?
<superm1> bryce, isn't that set by debian/control?
<bryce> superm1: well that's what I'm wondering
<bryce> james_w: heh, yeah they were enthusiastic on the day I arrived.  Took me by surprise...  yeah I've been putting a lot of time towards helping them on issues in recent months
<bryce> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/+maintained-packages   <-- I'd like this info to be available filtered to just X here --> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+maintained-packages
<james_w> I think it is debian/control, but I can't say for sure
<james_w> do you just use the usual Maintainer: lines in debian/control for X packages?
<superm1> bryce, even if that's not the way that controls what shows up on the page (debian/control), it would be worthwhile setting it's maintainer in debian/control to ubuntu-x-swat anyway i think. 
<bryce> james_w: yep
<james_w> yeah, as superm1 you may want to consider marking ubuntu-x-swat as the maintainer
<bryce> ok, maybe something to experiment with
<bryce> thanks guys
<bryce> possibly I could reproduce that for X.org with some script.  Hmm.
<bryce> wow, this is cool:  http://package-import.canonical.com/loggerhead/x/xserver-xorg-video-intel/jaunty/changes
<tjaalton> I think I've already uploaded some package with ubuntu-x@ as the Maintainer
<tjaalton> hmm no, but xorg/xorg-server have it in git
<tjaalton> besides, ubuntu-x != ubuntu-x-swat, so they probably won't show on the list
<superm1> wgrant, when you uploaded gsd, it looks like the exact same version ended up in intrepid-proposed and jaunty release.  how did you do that?  two separate uploads, or ask an archive admin to pocket copy?
<superm1> i ask because i was just going to upload the final resolution for that eject bug, and got confused on how you did that
<bryce> tjaalton: yeah ubuntu-x appears to be some random guy
<bryce> superm1: btw I've sent off another 5 bugs to AMD.  fglrx-installer is pretty thoroughly triaged now
<superm1> bryce, great. so now just a matter of waiting for them to start fixing them :)
<bryce> superm1: indeed
<bryce> superm1: you might want to look into bug 291672, which seems to be a packaging issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291672 in fglrx-installer ""Proprietary Drivers" shows incorrect version if installed fglrx manually" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291672
<bryce> superm1: I almost wontfix'd it, but figured if there's a way to detect a non-stock install, it could be worth including.  Maybe tseliot could take a crack at it.
<bryce> otherwise, if you think it's not worth doing, please go ahead and wontfix
<superm1> that bug is unbelievably hard to comprehend
<bryce> yep
<bryce> what I'm interpreting is that he downloaded fglrx off of AMD's site and installed it, and now finds that Jockey is not displaying the correct installed version
<superm1> jockey doesn't show versions though...
<superm1> i think that's right though.  the thing is the one on AMD's website didn't support intrepid anyway
<bryce> ok, I may have misinterpreted his explanation
<superm1> yeah i think marking that won't fix is sane
<wgrant> superm1: The archive admins can copy things between suites.
<superm1> wgrant, yeah i just had a quick chat with cjwatson about it.  it was just because the archive wasn't properly opened yet
<superm1> normal SRU rules apply now
<wgrant> yep.
<wgrant> superm1: Is this about your g-s-d patch that got committed overnight?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i've just gotten it tested and backported to 2.24
<superm1> wgrant, ^
<wgrant> superm1: I see they're about to release 2.24.1. I wonder if there's anything else we might want.
<superm1> wgrant, you mean for an SRU?
<superm1> is there a schedule posted for 2.24.1?, does it basically reflect trunk, or is 2.26 work already in trunk?
<wgrant> superm1: It was branched ages ago and had some stuff (like my patch) backported.
 * wgrant checks logs for other interesting stuff.
<superm1> wgrant, so i'm guessing my patch is only in trunk then.. should ask upstream to put it in 2.24.1?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> 2.24.1 was tagged literally 3 minutes ago.
<wgrant> So you're too late.
<superm1> oh well
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-25
<tjaalton> I'll upload xserver 1.5.3 and evdev 2.1.0
<tjaalton> and libdrm 2.4.1
<tjaalton> ..if I only could find the libdrm tarball
<tjaalton> ah, debian/watch
<seb128> superm1: there is no real need to backport svn changes in jaunty, GNOME roll tarballs often enough
<Ng> so when will GEM and shiny new intel goodness hit jaunty? ;)
<tjaalton> nehe
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> *hehe
<tjaalton> it took a little longer to update libdrm git
<tjaalton> in addition to that we need the new kernel, intel and mesa
<tjaalton> mesa being just a snapshot of master :/
<Ng> so a while then ;)
<tjaalton> yes, maybe by/during uds
<Ng> I'd happily trade application bugs for a better X though :)
<tjaalton> you'd just get different bugs :)
<Ng> application bugs I can live with, bugs that force me to ssh into my laptop and reboot it, really frustrate me ;)
<tjaalton> xserver 1.6beta should arrive this week
<tjaalton> ok, so it's that bad now?-)
<Ng> it annoys me more than it probably should ;)
<tjaalton> heh :)
<Ng> it taunts me by showing me the background image and giving me a working mouse pointer. it just seems unreasonable to fail to draw windows because I locked the screen for a while ;)
<superm1> seb128, right, but i don't know when they are doing new releases and want to have the immediate regression in behavior fixed in both the unstable and stable release
<bryce> morning
<tjaalton> hey bryce
<tjaalton> mvo: I'm about to commit patch xserver patch 150 to upstream, but would appreciate a slightly more verbose commit msg than on debian/changelog :)
<mvo> tjaalton: let me check the package first, can't remeber this one
<tjaalton> mvo: sure, take your time
<mvo> tjaalton: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18133
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18133 in Server/general "Protocol visible side-effect on XCompositeRedirectWindow() and following XCompositeUnredirectWindow()" [Normal,New]
<mvo> is it that one?
<tjaalton> mvo: yep
<tjaalton> mvo: well, I think the explanation there covers it
<mvo> tjaalton: thanks, sorry that I haven't put the bugnumber that I forwarded it to into the changelog
<tjaalton> mvo: no problem :)
<tjaalton> libdrm 2.4.1 uploaded
<tjaalton> finally
<tjaalton> heh, failed to build on all archs
<tjaalton> probably needs to build-depend on libpthread-stubs0-dev
<tjaalton> oh, pkg-config too
<tjaalton> another try
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-26
<bryce> yay
<tjaalton> whee, server-1.6-branch
<bryce> yep
<bryce> I think we all should chip in and buy seb128 a better ISP ;-)
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> I'm getting a 10/10 fiber home
<bryce> sweet
<tjaalton> 100/10 is overkill
<seb128> bryce: thanks but right now that was me restarting my irc client to try some changes
<seb128> but better internet connection would be nice though ;-)
<bryce> today finally was the last of having verizon visiting.  Now finally, after weeks more than I expected, everything is perfect.
<bryce> tjaalton: if you'd prefer focusing on getting xserver merged, I can tackle the -intel merge tomorrow
<bryce> otherwise I'll probably do inkscape
<tjaalton> bryce: I've got 1.5.3 ready, needs the new evdev though
<tjaalton> 1.6beta probably means rebuilding all the drivers again
<tjaalton> meh, I'll upload 1.5.3 and evdev 2.1.0 now
<bryce> sounds good
<tjaalton> then we at least have _something_ new :)
<bryce> what are the big new features in 1.6?  GEM-ishness?
<tjaalton> that and some EXA improvements, like the glyph cache which should boost performance
<tjaalton> it's basically master without MPX/XI2
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I scrolled through the changelog from keith; tons of changes, I guess lots of bug fixes?  :-)
<tjaalton> heh, probably and hopefully
<bryce> btw, work in process but I've been drafting a page on writing drivers for Ubuntu X - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DriverDevelopment
<bryce> so far just focused on "why you need to make your driver open source"
<tjaalton> I marked the 'multiple primary graphics devices detected OMG' bug as a blocker for 1.6
<tjaalton> hmm are there other candidates to open up besides nvidia? (psb?)
<tjaalton> VIA released docs last week
<tjaalton> and partnered with the openchrome project
<bryce> saw that :-)
<bryce> yeah unfortunately there are still other hw vendors left to advocate
<tjaalton> mvo: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?h=server-1.6-branch&id=c8472a74441838e16d0d3414db1fa7fe996868a9
<mvo> rock! thanks tjaalton
 * bryce waves mvo
<mvo> hey bryce! I did the inkscape merge the other day, hope that was ok
<bryce> ahh, ok, that explains why grab-merge.sh isn't pulling it
<bryce> yeah that's cool.  I should probably clean up the bug tracker at some point here too
<bryce> tjaalton: so shall I tackle -intel or do you have that one in hand already?
<tjaalton> bryce: I can do that as well, and test it here
<tjaalton> ..which reminds me to set up the dualboot jaunty too
<bryce> tjaalton: you make my job far too easy :-)
<tjaalton> bryce: :)
<bryce> btw, do you have a script for filing sync requests?  I was thinking of roughing up something based on launchpadlib
<tjaalton> I've used requestsync
<tjaalton> or what was it called
<bryce> *nod*  yeah me too
<bryce> I've used that a fair bit, but I think I could code up something a bit more robust
<wgrant> bryce: What's wrong with requestsync? It can use launchpadlib now tooo.
<bryce> wgrant: you sure?  It looks like it still uses python-launchpad-bugs
<tjaalton> you just need to use the --lp flag
<bryce> --lp triggers the p-l-b stuff.  anyway, will look more tomorrow.  night!
<tjaalton> oh, ok
<tjaalton> night
<Kano> hi jcristau , you package for debian too or?
<jcristau> s/too//
<Kano> jcristau: then can you tell me why lenny does not use the multimedia keys by default but ubuntu does?
<Kano> like volume control
<tjaalton> bryce: looks like I won't be able to merge intel today, so feel free to merge it if you like
<tjaalton> libdrm needs a push through NEW
<Kano> jcristau: could you update the ati driver in lenny to the version from experimental at least? then dcc with rv410 on vga ports at least
<jcristau> no
<bryce> superm1: just had a good call with ATI today; went through several bugs, and sounds like we should be getting a slew of EPR's soonish
<superm1> great to hear
<bryce> the https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/fglrx page I think was well received
<superm1> my only fear is that people don't start filing "untriaged" bugs against that project
<bryce> mm, guess we'll see
<bryce> one interesting note - ati doesn't consider compiz a "supported" feature on fglrx yet, so all bugs involving that are going to be wishlist items (AMD feature #7647)
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-27
<tjaalton> yet-another libdrm upload
<tjaalton> duh, broken again
<tjaalton> haha, so now with xserver 1.5.3 & evdev 2.1.0 you really don't want to have any mice in your xorg.conf
<tjaalton> anyway, home ->
<tseliot> tjaalton: why? What happens if you have a mouse listed in xorg.conf?
<tjaalton> tseliot: double clicks
<jcristau> tjaalton: shouldn't happen with 2.1.0..
<tjaalton> jcristau: really? does so here
<jcristau> the device in xorg.conf uses mouse or evdev?
<tjaalton> vmmouse
<jcristau> oh
<tjaalton> which falls back to mouse
<jcristau> that'd probably explain it :)
<jcristau> if it used mouse or evdev, it'd be ok
<tjaalton> heh, okay
<tjaalton> hm, should be easy to patch
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-28
<tjaalton> bryce: the new intel works fine
 * jcristau got a new dell laptop with a gm45 chip
<mvo> jcristau: cool!
<Ng> jcristau: do you happen to have hdmi out and a HDtv?
<tjaalton> Ng: can you help me with @ubuntu.com addresses?
<tjaalton> I'm playing with mesa git master btw, once I get it to build that is
<Ng> tjaalton: potentially, but an email to rt@ubuntu.com would be preferred :)
<tjaalton> Ng: oh, will do
<jcristau> Ng: neither :)
<Ng> jcristau: ok, you're no good for help diagnosing a bug then ;)
<Ng> but thanks anyway :)
<bryce> tjaalton: thanks
<joumetal> please add dependency libdrm-intel1 to new intel driver instead of libdrm2
<joumetal> bug 303177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303177 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Intel driver 2.5.1 has unmarked dependency on libdrm-intel1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303177
<tjaalton> joumetal: no, it should be added automatically, but there's something wrong with libdrm
<joumetal> ok i didn't know that.
<tjaalton> drm-snapshot in debian experimental does something differently, so -intel in d-e has the dependency
<tjaalton> whee, the patch I sent to xorg@ actually works
<tjaalton> ie. skip vmmouse when i-h is used
<crevette> damn, xorg + intel in jaunty seems to be slower than in intrepid 
<tjaalton> for now maybe
<tjaalton> 965GM is just as fast fwiw
<crevette> let's see how good it will be in few month
<crevette> hmm this is really slower to render text
<crevette> in xchat this noticeable
<crevette> an redrawing a gtk window also
<tjaalton> hopefully it'll take only a couple of weeks
<crevette> not to redraw my gtk window I hope :)
<tjaalton> heh
<tjaalton> damn, this mesa build error is driving me nuts
<tjaalton> glxext.c:207: error: '__GLXdisplayPrivate' has no member named 'dri2Display'
<albert23> tjaalton: are you using x11proto-dri2 1.99? (I built mesa from git last week without much problems)
<tjaalton> albert23: yep
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-29
<tjaalton> ok, looks like my mesa git merge is broken beyond recognition.. for some reason
<tjaalton> there doesn't seem to be a merge strategy to always use the remote branch
<tjaalton> afk->
<jcristau> tjaalton: checkout master, pull -s ours upstream-experimental, then merge the packaging branch
<jcristau> or something like that
#ubuntu-x 2008-11-30
<tjaalton> jcristau: I've toyed with it somewhat, and it looks like a rebase works just fine
<tjaalton> but I'll play with it more tomorrow
<tjaalton> jcristau: heh, it was a breeze doing just the way you advised
<tjaalton> only conflicts were some files that are deleted in the packaging branch
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-23
<bryce> RAOF, yep
<bryce> RAOF, in fact we could probably use your advice as to exactly what all to pull in
<bryce> but yeah, shuttleworth's 100% favorable to getting nouveau into lucid as the default foss driver
<RAOF> Great!
<RAOF> I wonder if it might be a better plan to keep the nouveau drm in a separate dkms-ified source package, though.  It's much, much easier to update that than the full kernel package.
<bryce> would that work for booting off a livecd though?
<RAOF> Aha!  Good point.  Yes - probably! - it'd just build the module on boot, but you wouldn't get as nice a modesetting experience.
<RAOF> That said, I'm not particularly familiar with the livecd experience.  The packages are all unpacked & installed before being bundled into the livecd rootfs, aren't they?
<bryce> doing it with dkms is a really good idea, although we're going to have full support from the kernel team, so perhaps it is less necessary than it would be usually
<RAOF> In that case, the module would be built during the install process, and the pre-built module would end up on the livecd (and in the initramfs, if we wanted to).
<bryce> yeah, I'm just not sure whether dkms modules are built before things boot up or not
<bryce> I suppose it must in order to get wireless drivers and such, but I don't really know
<bryce> yeah
<RAOF> It's up to the postinst script; nouveau-kernel-source builds the module against the current kernel in the postinst, so that'd be OK.
<RAOF> The package in xorg-edgers also switches on kms by default, and includes an initramfs-tools hook to shovel it into the initramfs.
<jcristau> the livecd doesn't have kernel headers tho
<jcristau> afaik anyway
<RAOF> Also, I found the dkms options to prevent it trying & failing to build against kernels that the module won't build against.  That was a nice discovery.
<RAOF> Oh.  Right.  That would be a problem, then.
<RAOF> As I've said, I'm not very familiar with the way the livecd is constructed.
<bryce> RAOF, btw does the -nouveau in xorg-edgers have 3D or is it 2D only?
<RAOF> bryce: It'd work with 3D if someone turned on the --enable-nouveau-gallium switch in the mesa builds.
<RAOF> I don't think that's a good idea, though; upstream still doesn't want bug reports for 3D that don't have patches attached, and there's plenty of bugs to hit.
<RAOF> (Such as trying 3D on anything < nv4x)
<bryce_> yeah
<tjaalton> nouveau replacing nv? that's great news
<RAOF> Yeah.
<pwnguin> so what happens if you do 3d on an unsupported chipset? catastrophic failure or just a lack of 3d?
<tjaalton> probably the former
<RAOF> Almost certainly the former.
<RAOF> Because there's some 3d code for those chipsets; it's just broken :)
<tjaalton> yeah, maybe those could be disabled for known-to-be-broken hardware, but it's still not what upstream likes to see (at least in the main archive, ppa would be ok)
<RAOF> I was thinking of asking upstream what they thought about enabling 3D in xorg-edgers.
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> can't hurt
<bryce> I already asked
<bryce> they said "don't"
<tjaalton> oh :)
<tjaalton> did the kernel team decide which version lucid will get? can't find a document on gobby
<RAOF> Does that question even make sense?  In what way does nouveau have versions?
<RAOF> Although I'd also be interested in any documentation about this that's lying around :)
<bryce> tjaalton, 2.6.32
<bryce> tjaalton, I missed the official session but all the kernel engineers I talked to said that it was pretty certain
<bryce> RAOF, I'll forward to ubuntu-x@
<tjaalton> RAOF: yeah, I meant the kernel version
<tjaalton> bryce: thanks
<RAOF> tjaalton: It becomes obvious with context! :)
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> bryce: well, pq said that shipping 3D with the distribution is a no-no, but a PPA with a loud warning should be ok
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> tjaalton, however, in my reply I addressed his concern about upstream wanting users to verify against git versions by suggesting it would be a good purpose for xorg-edgers
<bryce> tjaalton, so from that standpoint we may want to leave 3D off in xorg-edgers as well
<bryce> but no reason we couldn't put a 3D enabled nouveau in one of our other many ppas
<tjaalton> yeah, and maybe have a special ppa for that if wanted
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> as the owner of a 6600gt, this intrigues me
<tjaalton> we still need to figure out what to do with gallium, packaging wise
<tjaalton> together with XSF
<bryce> yep
<RAOF> You mean, whether or not to split up the various winsys, trackers, etc?
<tjaalton> right
<tjaalton> and do they conflict with the dri drivers
<tjaalton> I've never tried it out, so I'm not sure what gets used
<RAOF> They end up all linked into a single dri driver, don't they?
<tjaalton> no idea :)
<RAOF> I'm just trying to remember how nouveau's gallium goes.  I'm pretty sure you just end up with a nouveau_dri.so
<RAOF> However, I'm less certain how mesa itself changes; it's possible that it conflicts there.
<RAOF> Mayhap I'll play with mesa from xorg-edgers.
<apw> tseliot, about?
<tseliot> apw: yep
<apw> tseliot, wanted to talk to you about bcmwl ...
<tseliot> apw: sure
<apw> suspect #u-x isn't the right place :)  want to come to #u-kernel ?
<tseliot> ok
<WeatherGod> greetings from the bug squad...
<WeatherGod> I have a quick question I was hoping someone here can help me with
<WeatherGod> I have a bug report from someone using the NVidia graphics drivers who is reporting the the GPU fan isn't turning on
<WeatherGod> any idea where this bug report should be filed against?
<tjaalton> nvidia-graphics-drivers-180
<WeatherGod> note that he also tried the just released 190 drivers
<WeatherGod> ok, I have moved the bug to the drivers-180 package
<WeatherGod> for your reference, it is bug 484875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484875 in linux "Nvidia GPU overheating on Toshiba P100" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484875
<bryce> WeatherGod, could be a hardware issue
<WeatherGod> he reports that the fan works when in Windows
<WeatherGod> also, in Jaunty, he was able to load a custom DSDT which allowed the fan to work
<bryce> yeah sounding like a hardware issue
<WeatherGod> ?
<WeatherGod> don't get confused by the first reply in the report, it isn't the OR, and he was asked to file a separate bug
<bryce> WeatherGod, heh I don't think you're hearing me
<bryce> WeatherGod, gpu fans are not generally controlled by the video driver.  And in this case, even if it was controlled by the video driver, it is closed source so we could not change it.
<WeatherGod> ok, then where should I file this bug
<WeatherGod> tjaalton said to file it against the nvidia driver
<WeatherGod> so I did
<bryce> if the issue is "gpu fan doesn't work" - that is a hardware issue
<WeatherGod> if that is the wrong spot, tell me where to move it
<bryce> if the issue is "can't load custom DSDT" - hmm, kernel maybe?  not sure what should permit DSDT customization
<WeatherGod> the issue is the fan doesn't work while using Karmic
<Ng> fwiw, laptop fans are often pulling air across the CPU and GPU/Northbridge
<WeatherGod> so, I should ask the people in #ubuntu-kernel?
<bryce> sure
<WeatherGod> ok
<WeatherGod> will do
<tjaalton> I've understood that the driver takes care of power management
<bryce> tjaalton, including the gpu fans?
<tjaalton> yes, turning them off when underclocking the gpu
<tjaalton> I've never had such hw myself though,passive cooling ftw :)
<bryce> heh true
<bryce> tjaalton, I'd noticed a slew of "doesn't get resolution right" bugs right around karmic release
<bryce> tjaalton, have you noticed/heard anything similar there?
<bryce> tjaalton, in talking with the kernel guys at UDS, it sounds like a kernel patch went in a couple weeks before release that changed how timings were done with gfx
<bryce> tjaalton, steve conklin felt a little uneasy about that patch, and indicated he saw another patch upstream which purported to fix a timing issue.
<bryce> I'm going to follow up with him about that patch, as it sounds like the likely culprit
<bryce> tjaalton, but if you have better clues let me know
<tjaalton> bryce: my hw has worked fine, and haven't been following the bugmail that closely to say if something went bad
<Riotta> hello
<Riotta> I'm wondering if anybody can do something with bug 441408 which is linked with upstream bug and there is upstream bug fix present, maybe somebody could look into it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441408 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<Riotta> thanks in advance
<tormod> Riotta, I can make a test package with that upstream fix for you to test
<Riotta> tormod: I will be pleased
<bryce> if you attach the patch to the bug report (so it shows up on http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/patches.html) it will be on my radar to integrate
<Riotta> thanks for the hint
<Riotta> done
<tormod> Riotta and Bryce, the patch did not apply directly to the Karmic package, but I modified it. you can download and test from my PPA
<Riotta> cool
<tormod> Riotta, it can take an hour before the package is built in the PPA.
<Riotta> okay no problem I will wait
<Riotta> thanks for your support
<bryce> heya tormod
<tormod> hi bryce
<bryce> oh fsck me - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Graphs/totals.svg
<bryce> total # bugs exceeds graph limits X-P
<tjaalton> hehe
<pwnguin> bryce: is the animation intentional or just ff being really bad at svg?
<bryce> pwnguin, ff
<pwnguin> cuz i could see some canvas or ajax stuff possibly
<bryce> pwnguin, actually it is pretty quick for me, might be slow internet or slow computer
<pwnguin> you've insulted a nerd's computer!
<pwnguin> oh, interesting; you embedded the svg
<bryce> it's not embedded... it *is* svg
<pwnguin> yea, i saw that seconds before you reminded me
<bryce> e.g. you could download the svg file and load it in firefox directly (or in inkscape or any other svg viewer)
<pwnguin> this all reminds me to do something with my bootcharts
<bryce> pwnguin, these are all svg just output directly from gnuplot fwiw
<pwnguin> ive seen your python scripts i believe
<pwnguin> but i was thinking of doing some xslt
<pwnguin> ive got daily bootcharts, i could probably build a graph of boot over time
<tormod> Riotta, the evdev package is built now
<Riotta> thanks
<Riotta> will try it
<Riotta> be right back
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-24
<Riotta> it seams to be fixed, but I will test it more just in case
<tormod> Riotta, cool, yes please test for any regressions or surprises
<Riotta> yeah
<Riotta> goodnight
<Riotta> hello
<Riotta> hello tormod
<tormod> hi Riotta, mouse works well?
<Riotta> well got some problem, but I'm not sure if this patch would fix this problem
<Riotta> generally it fixes this what was filled in the bug report both xorg/launchpad but I noticied something
<Riotta> dunno is it just me or is it affect other, need to find somebody to test this
<tormod> a possible regression caused by the patch?
<Riotta> and I'm sure it's related to the same package
<Riotta> no 
<tormod> ok
<Riotta> I think it's not caused by patch
<Riotta> maybe I will tell you what's this all about
<Riotta> tormod: can I pm you?
<tormod> sure but you can talk about any x issue here also
<Riotta> ah ok
<tormod> it's better here because other people might listen in and can know more about it than I do
<Riotta> so I got this bug, where my right click events are broken
<Riotta> it can sound little odd
<Riotta> but I noticied it after upgrade from jaunty to karmic
<Riotta> that when I right clicked in program like Gnome Commaner
<Riotta> where right click can be configured for selecting files
<Riotta> the right click were badly interpreted
<Riotta> for example
<Riotta> I wanted to select one file and xorg saw it like I wanted to click file above not the direct file (dunno if you understand me)
<Riotta> miss-clicking?
<Riotta> and I'm sure it's not gnome-commander bug or gnome
<tormod> is it reproducible?
<Riotta> it's related with xserver-xorg-input-evdev 
<Riotta> I can reproduct it
<tormod> does it happen when you right-click in for example firefox?
<Riotta> need find someone to test it
<Riotta> wait I wanted to say why I think its related to xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<Riotta> when I filled bug 441408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441408 in xorg-server "[MASTER] Mouse jumps to bottom corner on click in fullscreen games. New mouses (A4Tech). Related to DGA / DGAMOUSE in SDL." [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441408
<Riotta> I have found that downgrading package xserver-xorg-input-evdev fixes bug from launchpad and I also noticied that this problem with clicking that I had was gone also
<Riotta> yesterday I thought that this patch will fix that also cause 1.2.2.5 evdev package I had those clicking issues
<Riotta> but it's ixed only filled bug, so I guess it's not related
<Riotta> with this bug
<tormod> so the mouse pointer does not jump to the wrong spot, but the click take action a bit above the pointer?
<Riotta> but it's related with package
<Riotta> yes
<Riotta> exactly
<Riotta> it will select two files or one of the above
<Riotta> in most cases
<Riotta> I will try firefox but I think best app for reproducing this is gnome-commander or commander like app
<Riotta> I tried with nautilus but you got big icons there  so the clicking precission is other
<Riotta> even if you will make them smaller
<Riotta> and "listed"
<tormod> can you try "xev", rightclicking outside the square should give only ButtonPress/Release, inside lots of Notify as well
<Riotta> what I should look for?
<tormod> the messages that flow in the terminal window, see if clicking inside/outside the box gives the expected messages
<tormod> if clicking just below the box gives the Notify messages, you have reproduced the bug with xev
<Riotta> ah
<Riotta> is box border counted as box area?
<tormod> yes, AFAICT
<Riotta> I think I can't reproduce it with xev if I get this right cause inside the box I got additional KeymapNotify even and otuside ButtonPress/Release and MotionNotify
<tormod> ok, so you never get KeymapNotify outside (just below) the box?
<tormod> if downgrading evdev fixes it, it could look like an evdev bug, but if it is only with one application I don't know
<Riotta> no I don't get keymapnotify outside
<Riotta> yes downgrading fixes, I will show you screenshot to image this bug little more
<tormod> please file a bug and attach the screenshot there. if anyone else experiences this, they can find your report
<Riotta> okay
<Riotta> http://i47.tinypic.com/302oxt0.jpg here, I didn't move mouse when I right-clicked
<Riotta> I will fill bug report
<tormod> and it only happens with your gaming mouse, could you try another?
<Riotta> I will try another one
<tormod> bryce, can you please sponsor 441408?
<bryce> sure one minute
<Riotta> I think it's related only with my mouse
<Riotta> :<
<Riotta> but I have noticed that repluging to usb port is fixing this issue
<Riotta> very strange
<esr> >	Hi., I'm here to report a serious regression from 9.04 and that it's being systematically misdiagnosed on the Ubuntu forums. Any maintainers responsible for the X.org packages here?
<bryce> some are
<tormod> esr, sounds like you want to report a bug, please use "ubuntu-bug xorg"
<tormod> bryce, did you forget about 441408 ? :)
<esr> tormod: I'd like to kick it around with an X package dev first.  It's possible I could have it wrong.
<bryce> tormod, oops yeah I did sorry.  On it now.
<tormod> bryce, what do you think about SRU for it?
<greg-g> esr: well, this is the place to discuss it, I would throw it out and start the discussion
<esr> Symptom: On a stock Ubuntu 9.04 with Intel 965 card and Samsung 1100DF monitor, X detected its 2048x1536 resolution and used it. On Karmic this fails.  
<bryce> tormod, yeah maybe ok for an sru although I'd like to see it tested in lucid for a bit first
<tormod> bryce, sure
<esr> There's a myth current on your forums that this is an nVidia-specific problem.  It's not.  It's not even driver level.  Here's how I know...
<bryce> tormod, do you want to update the description for sru?  I'll upload this an ack
<esr> 1) I looked at the X log. The interface to EDID is failing to generate any modelines above bog-standard 1280x104,
<tormod> bryce, I'll look at the SRU bureaucracy another day
<bryce> tormod, wimp ;-)
<esr> 2) I fixed it by patching in a custom 2048x1536 modeline.
<esr> This is an *Intel* chip.
<esr> Having the autoconfig fail on it is...pretty inexcusable.
<tormod> bryce, maybe someone else looks at it in the meantime :)
<bryce> tormod, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates - the Procedure section.
<tormod> bryce, I know, I have done this before, that's why I am wise enough to not start at it now :)
<bryce> esr, yeah I know of this bug, I think the kernel changed how timings are calculated for modelines
<bryce> esr, I've already spoken to the kernel team about it, there is an upstream kernel patch they think may fix the timings
<esr> bryce: What in the frickety-fracking frack has the *kernel* got to do with it?
<tormod> I guess a workaround is to run without KMS
<tormod> Kernel Mode Setting
<kees> esr: there have been a lot of weird glitches with the move to KMS.  In karmic I lost full scaling in certain modes.
<bryce> unfortunately the bugs I've looked at don't give enough detail in Xorg.0.log about the timing calculations
<bryce> it would be informative to compare a modeline from jaunty with the corresponding one from karmic
<bryce> the other thing I'm suspecting with some bug reports is that edid is not being transferred correctly, although that accounts for only a proportion of the bugs
<bryce> tormod, sponsored and uploaded
<bryce> sorry for the delay, blueprint stuff has been kicking my butt today
<esr> bryce: That's actually my guess -- that is, EDID info is getting lost.
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution has some tips/tools for analyzing the edid
<bryce> get-edid is a useful tool
<tormod> bryce, thanks! yeah I saw the xorg-triaging blueprint, will keep an eye on that. processing logs etc interests me.
<bryce> tormod, cool.  yeah I'm sort of mulling over an idea to break out failsafe-x into a separate package and integrate some of the diagnosis tools into that
<bryce> oh the things I dream up to do with my imaginary free time
<esr> bryce: Installing read-edid now to check that.
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-25
<bryce> esr, in several examples of this class of bug, it's shown an edid-fail error.  Not sure what's up with that but possibly a strong clue.
<esr> OK.  Running get-edid | parse-edid yields well-formed output...
<bryce> esr, traditionally on -intel, these bugs have been caused by the need for monitor quirks.  E.g. edid shows 0mmx0mm physical dimensions, or invert X and Y or mixes up mm with cm
<bryce> we quirked a lot of that in X, so in theory some of those could have been lost going to KMS.  However of the bugs I looked into only a few fit that classification.
<esr> It got horiz and vert frequencies correct, but generated only one modeline - 1280x1024.
<bryce> mm
<esr> Sure looks like my guess was correct.
<esr> EDID ain't delivering.
<bryce> also compare with xrandr --verbose - that has different edid parsing code (same as is used in xserver)
<esr> Trying...
<esr> Now that's interesting.
<bryce> get-edid pretty much bypasses X, so if you see an issue with that, it means something pretty far down the stack is not working right
<bryce> ddcprobe is the third tool but that's hardly useful anymore
<esr> OK, xrandr verbose generate a boatload of modelines but they top out at 1280x1024 too.
<esr> I think out problem is right down at EDID level.
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> this is why I'm suspecting something at or just above the kernel level
<bryce> booting an earlier kernel would rule out the kernel itself
<esr> (Note: I maintained the XFree86 Video Timings HOWTO so this stuff isn't exactly alien to me.)
<bryce> great
<esr> (That's whyn I figured I could help you guys diagnose.)
<esr> What do you recommend as a next diagnostic?
<bryce> yeah I've so far been unable to reproduce the issue (and tied up with other priorities) so having someone that is clueful is quite helpful
<bryce> well, we need to have a better understanding of the edid pipeline.  What components are involved
<bryce> and then vary those to identify which component has broken
<esr> Agreed.
<bryce> so booting a different kernel would probably be the next easiest step
<bryce> e.g. if you have the jaunty kernel around
<esr> I've got a stock 9.10 freshly installed here. I don't think I still have a 9.04 kernel but let me look at grub.conf 
<esr> Er, there is no grub.conf
<bryce> you want /boot/grub/menu.lst
<esr> Hm, I've got a vmliinuz.old.  That *might* be the 9.04 kernel
<kees> fresh 9.10 will use /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kees> you can add the jaunty repositories and install an old kernel by version, too.
<esr> I shouldn't have said "fresh"; I upgraded.
<bryce>  get-edid uses a VESA VBE 2 interrupt service routine request to read a 
<bryce>  128 byte EDID version 1 structure from your graphics card, which retrieves 
<bryce>  this information from the monitor via the Data Display Channel (DDC).  
<bryce> so what provides the VESA VBE 2 interrupt service ?
<esr> That I never learned.
<bryce> "real-mode x86 instructions on i386"
<bryce> yeah me neither.  I assume it's the kernel but maybe some other lib
<bryce> kees, you'd know?
<sconklin> bryce: I only have a few minutes.
<bryce> heya sconklin
<bryce> sconklin, do you have a pointer to that timing patch you mentioned?
<sconklin> so where does the EDID coem from? The kernel driver reads it, at least in some cases, maybe all.
<bryce> we're trying to figure out why edid seems to be coming through incomplete on karmic compared with jaunty
<sconklin> huh, lemme look
<sconklin> That patch was supposed to be only for a limited set of intel hardware, and after the last email you sent me about it I'm not sure it's related
<bryce> ah ok, hmm.  Still would be worth looking at
<esr> My graphics chip is an Intel 965.
<esr> Is that in the "limited set"?
<bryce> weird, I also have 965 and haven't seen this problem
<sconklin> it was supposed to be limited to the arrandale chipsets, but I think that's a lot of common code with the 945, not the 965
<esr> lspci sez: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bryce> esr, ahh Q965 is a different variant
<sconklin> sorry, iron lake
<esr> Lovely :-(
<bryce> sconklin, oh
<sconklin> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git;a=commit;h=6a8ea128b38f4f0d3798bb09df4618c50d832c7c
<sconklin> that's the one I was thinking of
<sconklin> looks like only for new steppings, so I think that's not it
<sconklin> sorry
<esr> See why I didn't want to just drop aa bug report on the tracker?  I had a feeling it was gonna be this kind of swamp...
<sconklin> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu%2Fubuntu-karmic.git&a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=edid some edid-related patches were committed in august
<bryce> drm/edid: fixup detailed timings like the X server.
<bryce> that sounds interesting
<sconklin> exactly what I was looking at - hold on a sec
<sconklin> I have arlied's tree here
<bryce> whoa
<bryce> interesting this is in drivers/gpu/drm/
<bryce> so that suggests this patch applies to all hardware not just intel
<bryce> however I'm not sure this would explain -nvidia... they kind of do their own thing
<bryce> but maybe
<bryce> wait no, I bet this is KMS-specific code
<esr> I'm willing to test a custom kernel build if you guy can figure out a way to package it so I can install it.
<esr> Advantage: For me this is 100% reproducible.  get-edid fails every time.
<sconklin> there's another patch that eliminates some entries in the edid based on hsync/vsync==0 or sync beyond blank
<sconklin> when it does it emits a DRM_DEBUG_KMS message
<sconklin> I can probably get a kernel built if we know what we need to test. I'm supposed to be off for the rest of the week so it may not be prompt
<sconklin> I'm still browsing patches.
<bryce> sconklin, it would be great to get a kernel ppa with some/all of the edid patches tossed in there
<sconklin> bryce: you mean those patches removed?
<esr> And then bisect the patch set...
<sconklin> when was the first bug opened for this
<sconklin> ?
<esr> I haven't opened one yet.  Wanted to screen for bogons first ;-)
<bryce> sconklin, it's really hard to pinpoint I only noticed the surge of reports at release time
<sconklin> ok, that could just be release
<bryce> yeah
<sconklin> bryce: by the way I'm working on getting a test kernel with the moblin patches to you
<bryce> oh I see, we already have these patches in place, so it's a matter of identifying which to disable
<sconklin> yeah, let me also pull the latest and see if there are any fixes or reverts
<sconklin> Wait, that was drm-next, and may not have all hit linus's tree yet.
<bryce> looks like several fixes are in linus' tree on top of this
<sconklin> give me a few minutes to get this straight in my head
<esr> I'm not going anywhere.
<sconklin> haha, neither am I as it turns out
<bryce> heh
<bryce> sconklin, I'm looking through these upstream changes and they're really basic fixes... even *I* know these are needed to work around known edid problems
<sconklin> I haven't seen anything that didn't look basically sane
<bryce> wow, I am really surprised they didn't port this from the xserver, all this logic has been known for quite some time
<bryce> sconklin, also I bet there are more in the fedora kernel
<sconklin> the symptoms are that you get a wrong set or subset of what the monitor should support?
<esr> Yup.
<bryce> sconklin, that's correct
<bryce> esr, can you pastebin your edid someplace?
<bryce> I can probably figure out exactly which patch solves your issue
<bryce> however this is proving my original suspicion correct - it's not just one bug but a whole bunch of separate ones because the kernel isn't carrying the quirks that the xserver had
<esr> bryce Sure, will do
<sconklin> that's pretty ugly
<bryce> in theory, booting with i915.modeset = 0 (i.e. turning off KMS) would result in fixage
<esr> http://pastebin.com/m274c46a1
<esr> That what you wanted?
<bryce> sconklin, ok so we are going to need pretty much all of these edid patches.  Plus more I think.  There are a lot more quirks I know of, that aren't covered here.
<sconklin> it looks like there are no further patches with "edid" in the comment queued for linus - they all landed in the last window
<bryce> esr, let's see the xrandr --verbose too
<esr> Hold on...
<sconklin> bryce: ok, I'd be happy to work with you on making sure they're all in there and upstreamed.
<bryce> sconklin, great
<sconklin> can it wait until next week? Is the level of breakage high enough to make this urgent?
<esr> http://pastebin.com/d1f70504e
<esr> xrandr output
<esr> I've got the problem solved for *me*...it just looks really bad that this got out in a release.
<sconklin> esr: no question about that
<bryce> sconklin, well, better to take time to do it right than roll out something that will cause worse problems
<esr> Hard for me to tell people Linux is ready for end-users when we fuck up stuff this basic.
<bryce> sconklin, I am also going to be gone thurs/fri anyway
<esr> I repeat my offer to advance-test the fix.
<bryce> esr, well these are highly monitor-specific things
<sconklin> bryce: ok, let's make a review of what you know is broken, collect all the upstream patches and those in fedora, and then assemble them and upstream anything that needs to go.
<esr> And you know as well as I do that end users don't buy those excuses.
<bryce> esr, settle down
<bryce> esr, hmm, neither of those showed the monitor model
<bryce> by chance is it a 226BW or 225BW?
<bryce> or 205BW
<sconklin> hahaha my boys are in the next room talking about jailbreaking phones
<bryce> esr, technically most users haven't bought anything ;-)
<esr> bryce: Not sure how to tell, all that's on the bezel is SyncMaster 1100DF
<bryce> esr, ok should say in the Xorg.0.log - mind posting that as well?
<bryce> heh, we should have just had you file a bug originally, then all this would be there
<sconklin> there are six patches upstream that are obviously edid related, and arrived after karmic
<esr> Hold on...
<esr> http://pastebin.com/d25e8244d
<bryce> feh, I wish there were 3 of me
<esr> Looking for monitor subtype.  No match on "BW".
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks - monitor quirks section
<bryce> Samsung SyncMaster's have required quirking before
<bryce> one needed quirk_detailed_sync_pp, two needed quirk_prefer_large_60
<sconklin> great reference Bryce
<bryce> thanks
<bryce> sconklin, we need to update it for doing kernel quirks, but it'll give us a starting point
<esr> Er. Product id 109?
<bryce> btw, for reference all the X quirks are in hw/xfree86/modes/xf86EdidModes.c
<bryce> we'll want to ensure all those get ported over to the kernel
<bryce> esr, thanks
<bryce> esr, ok yours is different.  But I'd wager you need one of these quirks.
<esr> I wouldn't be surprised if I did.
<esr> quirk_prefer_large sounds suspiciously applicable.
<bryce> getting called away to dinner.  bbl
<sconklin> later
<esr> You guys need anything else from me?
<albert23> esr: x log says: Using hsync ranges from config file
<sconklin> esr: I don't think so. Thanks
<albert23> esr: are you sure you are not blocking high res modes in xorg.conf?
<esr> Yeah, that's because I had toi hand-hack the X config to get hight resolution.
<esr> When I first saw the problem there was no custom stuff in it at all.
<esr> I hand-patched in hsync/vsync and a mode line.  Now it works.
<ara> hey morning all! 
<ara> nvidia no longer discovers my external monitor (it shows as crt-0), any ideas?
<MsMaco> i had a backup of /etc to avoid having to re-set-up everything and just restored it since i reinstalled. this /etc worked on amd64, but my new install is i386. does X get not-happy when this happens? i get kicked back out of X immediately on attempted login
<MsMaco> i tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in case it was something to do with the arch in /etc, but that doesnt seem to have helped any
<MsMaco> (intel 965, karmic, dunno what else would be useful)
<Ng> what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<MsMaco> failed to load module i810 (module does not exist)
<MsMaco> that and soething about virtual kbd are the only EE lines
<Ng> the i810 error is fine
<MsMaco> it should be -intel not -i810 though, i think
<jcristau> it tries both
<Ng> :)
<jcristau> so the i810 error is expected
<MsMaco> ok
<Ng> a reasonable test is to log into a console, stop gdm and just run X, see if it's X or the gdm stuff on top of it
<jcristau> sharing /etc across archs could make any number of things go wrong though.  not particularly with X.
<MsMaco> Ng: startx works. so something's bonkers with kdm
<MsMaco> jcristau: yeah i never tried doing it across arch before, just across installs of the same arch because reconfiguring stuff is annoying
<MsMaco> thanks for your time. sorry to bug you
<kees> bryce: I'd like to copy xorg-server from the security-proposed PPA to -proposed, is that ok by you?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/868253/+listing-archive-extra
<jcristau> kees: that reminds me i should apply your patch..
<kees> jcristau: heh, yes please!  :)
<jcristau> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git;a=commit;h=81e2cbb3dea9ca293d22a3dfc56724513350cfbb
<bryce> kees, fine by me
<kees> bryce: okay
<kees> jcristau: \o/  thanks :)
<jcristau> kees: thanks for the patch :)
<kees> jcristau: np :)
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-26
<apw> tseliot, yo!  know anything about how OSD displays things, specifically whether it might do any wierd grabs for the cursor or something to do its fadey poop?
<tseliot> apw: sorry but I've never played with OSD code. MacSlow would be the right dev to ask about that
<apw> tseliot, how does compiz know to grey out an application pane?
<RAOF> When the application stops responding to the WM_PING message (or somesuch), IIRC.
<apw> so the underlying question is what the heck is gnome-terminal doing which would be affected by notify-osd stopping dead in its tracks
<tseliot> so when a bubble from notify-osd shows up, the terminal is grayed out?
<AlanBell> anything I can do to help with bug 428769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428769 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "compiz starts with a blank screen on a 2048x1152 monitor" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428769
<AlanBell> if someone can point me where to look I will happily read the code and do some debugging
<CShadowRun> Don't suppose anyone can help me isolate a memory leak in X?
<CShadowRun> I have to reboot almost daily because Xorg uses 70, 80% of my 8GB memory
<tjaalton> check with xrestop if it's some client using pixmem
<CShadowRun> Nah, the highest is compiz with 53MB
<CShadowRun> All: 136449K total
<tjaalton> which version?
<CShadowRun> the latest version in karmic
<CShadowRun> (been like it for years though)
<CShadowRun> xorg is 1:7.4+3ubuntu7
<tjaalton> what driver?
<CShadowRun> nvidia 185
<tjaalton> try without compiz
<tjaalton> or another driver
<tjaalton> meaning !nvidia
<CShadowRun> hehe ok, i'll have to try that at some point, i use ubuntu for gaming alot so switching nvidia off makes life difficult for me :)
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> it's not that there aren't memleaks in the server, but it's likely just the driver doing it
<tjaalton> and I don't know how to valgrind the xserver to find real leaks
<CShadowRun> hehe
<CShadowRun> If anyone does know how to do that, i assume it wouldn't be that hard to find, it'd be that big >4GB block of memory :P
<CShadowRun> it's using 53.3% atm
<Duke`> xserver-xorg-video-intel is broken again on karmic x86_64 (xorg-edgers' package of 25th november)
<tormod> Duke`, it has been broken in git for soon 3 weeks, but I have rolled it out again to stir things up :)
<tormod> they are working on it
<Duke`> ok
<Duke`> is it the bug I mentioned some weeks ago, on jaunty? (it has been fixed since then)
<tormod> you were talking about https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=25031, not?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 25031 in Driver/intel "rendering and color corruption since 14109abf" [Major,New]
<Duke`> yeah it seems so
<tormod> CShadowRun, did you see the "Troubleshooting server memory leaks" thread on xorg ML today?
<CShadowRun> tormod: nope
<CShadowRun> I know absolutely nothing about this stuff though, i was just hoping to gather enough so i could submit a bug report
<tormod> it refers to a debian and fedora report
<CShadowRun> :)
<tormod> bryce, are you syncing or merging intel-gpu-tools? I just saw the MIR released, but no new package.
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-27
<tjaalton>    
<tjaalton> whoops
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-28
<CShadowRun> Can anyone tell me about the status of xrandr with nvidias proprietary driver, and xrandr shared graphics memory (So multiple displays across multiple cards without xinerama?)
<CShadowRun> I heard one article about it years ago but can't find much on it anymore
<superm1> CShadowRun, they don't support the current randr1.2 stuff. you'll need to use their tool
<CShadowRun> yea, i know
<CShadowRun> i was just wondering what the news was
<CShadowRun> and i'm not so sure xrandr does what i think it can do
<superm1> it can't necessarily
<CShadowRun> (Allowing you to have multiple heads across multiple cards without xinerama)
<CShadowRun> does it allow you to do that on intel cards for example? i think intel is xrandr friendly now right?
<jcristau> intel was the first randr friendly driver
<jcristau> and no, randr doesn't do anything across multiple gpus
<CShadowRun> oh :(
<CShadowRun> So there's nothing new in the works in terms of multi display support?
<CShadowRun> (Across multiple cards)
<CShadowRun> because the way i see it i either have to use separate X screens, thus loosing the ability to move windows between heads and have a bunch of bugs in gnome
<CShadowRun> or i have to use xinerama, loosing graphics performance and composite, so no compiz
<CShadowRun> either way isn't that good :(
<CShadowRun> (atm i use separate X screens, and have replaced gnome-panel with cairo-dock which solves a few bugs, full screen flash and full screen games don't work properly at all still)
<jcristau> CShadowRun: not afaik
<CShadowRun> :(
<jcristau> nobody's stopping you tho
<CShadowRun> stopping me from what?
<jcristau> sending patches
<jcristau> :)
<CShadowRun> haha yea just hold on while i go learn everything to be anywhere near smart enough to do that :P
<CShadowRun> lemme approach this from a different angle though, if you wanted a quad screen system with support for compiz and gaming, how would you go about it?
 * hyperair wonders if it is humanly possible to use four screens simultaneously
<CShadowRun> yup *waves*
<CShadowRun> 7680x1200 total resolution, 4 26" LCD's side by side, 86" vpa
<hyperair> aren't you really looking at only one screen at a time?
<hyperair> or at most, two?
<CShadowRun> well yea, each monitor has a different task
<hyperair> imo at least two of your screens would idle at any one point in time
<hyperair> hence workspaces =p
<CShadowRun> hyperair: well, the first 2 are for communication, so i can monitor up to 8 irc channels/conversations simultaneously, i rigged up pidgin to allow me to do this, http://uppix.net/1/4/4/eea3e8fb2a7f5d46c6893bccd541f.png
<superm1> or you set up two systems with dual screen side by side and use either x2x or synergy
<CShadowRun> superm1: i used to have a setup like that, but i don't really need 2 machines, it's a waste of power, and synergy is buggy and no longer supported.
<CShadowRun> (synergy is arguably more buggy than separate X screens, come to think of it)
<superm1> oh has the project died?  I used to love it
<hyperair> CShadowRun: it's buggy?
<CShadowRun> superm1: yup, 3 years ago
<hyperair> i used to love it too
<hyperair> aw damn =\
<hyperair> synergy was awesome stuff
<CShadowRun> hyperair: yea, clipboard drops out every 5 minutes for a start
<CShadowRun> and i had alot of problems with it getting stuck
<hyperair> that's serious.
<hyperair> stuck? i never had any issues of that sort
<hyperair> but i was using an older X server then
<superm1> it forked i think: http://code.google.com/p/synergy-plus/
<hyperair> well nowadays i really just stick my second computer's monitor into my laptop and let the other run headless.
<CShadowRun> can't remember what else it did, i just remember it being frustrating
<superm1> because the old project was unmaintained
<CShadowRun> superm1: oh, nice :D
<CShadowRun> synergy is back in the game then :D
<hyperair> it lacks a decent enough full-featured UI though
<hyperair> on linux platforms
<superm1> you configure it once and leave it
<hyperair> well yes
<CShadowRun> yea that's meh, you just configure it and it's done
<hyperair> but it requires you to learn the syntax of the config file to configure it
<hyperair> not that it's hard
<hyperair> but it's annoying for new users
<hyperair> even if the interface wasn't exactly very nice in windows, it was full featured.
<CShadowRun> heh, sharing your mouse between multiple computers should be off the wall
<CShadowRun> it's not something people do everyday
<hyperair> even so
<CShadowRun> looks like synergy+ is solving the GUI problem anyway
<hyperair> hmm
<CShadowRun> "Our mission for 2009... Make a version of Synergy that has no major bugs, and a common GUI between Windows, Linux and Mac OS X which isn't a 3rd party download."
<hyperair> ooh that's cool
<CShadowRun> indeed it is, i'm impressed
<hyperair> quicksynergy was somewhat okay for simple use-cases, but not full-featuered
<CShadowRun> i shall start telling people to use synergy again :P
<hyperair> featured*
<hyperair> heh
<CShadowRun> tempting to actually go down the separate computer route now, actually.
<hyperair> heh
<CShadowRun> but yea, uses for a quad screen system
<hyperair> there isn't a single video card that supports four monitors, is there?
<CShadowRun> <Communications> <Communications/Browser> <Code/Games> <Manual/Walkthrough>
<CShadowRun> Nope, i have 2 8800GT in my box
<hyperair> also, wasn't there something like xinerama that allowed using a whole lot of monitors?
<superm1> don't some of the high end nvidia quadros?
<hyperair> i remember seeing someone with a 4x2 setup
<CShadowRun> superm1: yea but they are expensive, very expensive
<CShadowRun> your talking $1000+
<hyperair> like 4 monitors wide, 2 monitors tall
<jcristau> hyperair: xinerama means no compiz.  CShadowRun seemed to want compiz :)
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> i see
<CShadowRun> hyperair: yea, that's with the newer graphics cards from ATI that have like 6 heads
<CShadowRun> Yea, xinerama means no compiz
<CShadowRun> since XGL was abandoned
<CShadowRun> (whyyyyyy D:)
<hyperair> can't xinerama be ported to support aiglx?
<CShadowRun> I dunno, if it can that would be sweet
<hyperair> i mean hey i saw a full screen game on all 4x2 monitors
<CShadowRun> hyperair: yea, windows
<hyperair> it was a rather interesting sight
<hyperair> no, it was linux
<superm1> no gui yes in synergy-plus.  they just ship a synergys and synergyc in the deb right now
<hyperair> soemthing running on wine
<superm1> *yet
<hyperair> superm1: i see
<CShadowRun> hyperair: opengl works in xinerama, it's composite that gets hijacked i think
<hyperair> then that's a bug in xinerama isn't it?
<jcristau> CShadowRun: yep
<hyperair> and didn't xinerama get deprecated by xrandr or something? why?
<CShadowRun> hyperair: not so much a bug, i think that's just how it works
<hyperair> O_o
<CShadowRun> hyperair: that's what i thought, but apparently not
<hyperair> it got revived or something
<CShadowRun> apparently xrandr is just for config, it doesn't actually do anything funky
<hyperair> isit?
<CShadowRun> that's what i'm getting
<CShadowRun> xrandr, x resize and rotate
<hyperair> @_@
<CShadowRun> it resizes, it rotates...it does config
<hyperair> but RandR is an extension for X isn't it
<hyperair> or something
<CShadowRun> The goal being unified configuration for monitors under all the drivers
<hyperair> i see
<CShadowRun> i guess
<CShadowRun> i mean correct me if i'm wrong, but that's what i think it is
<hyperair> hmm
<jcristau>     /* Xinerama's rewriting of window drawing before Composite gets to it
<jcristau>      * breaks Composite.
<jcristau>      */
<jcristau>     if (!noPanoramiXExtension)
<jcristau>         return;
<jcristau> that's in composite's init function
<hyperair> i see
<CShadowRun> i'm doing some googling for xinerama and aiglx...finding some interesting forum posts
<hyperair> ?
<CShadowRun> what's mergedfb?
<CShadowRun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1729434&postcount=3
<CShadowRun> That post looks seriously interesting, i'mma get my laptop so i can stay on IRC, then i'll do some playing and see if i can get that to work
<CShadowRun> If that does what it says on the tin all my problems are solved :D
<CShadowRun> oh, it looks like it's intel only :(
<hyperair> it's not intel only..
<hyperair> rather it's i810 only i think
<CShadowRun> ouch lol
<CShadowRun> doesn't look like it will help me then
<hyperair> heh
<CShadowRun> so basically my problem seems to be the age old xinerama + composite = no
<CShadowRun> tis what people need to fix ;)
<hyperair> now go find someone interested enough to fix it =p
<hyperair> or learn enough t odo it yourself =p
<CShadowRun> who here isn't interested in quad screen compiz?
<CShadowRun> hehe
 * hyperair isn't really
<CShadowRun> :o
<hyperair> mostly because i only have one external monitor at my disposal
<jcristau> i'm not interested in 1 screen compiz either, tbh
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> why not?
<jcristau> because i don't think it's useful?
<hyperair> i can't live without my active screen corners
<CShadowRun> heh, i'm thinking about switching wm myself
<hyperair> shell anyone?
<CShadowRun> Even if i did get compiz running under xinerama it wouldn't work great since it doesn't have xinerama based workspaces
<hyperair> xinerama based workspaces?
<CShadowRun> yea, one big 7680x1200 workspace doesn't work so well
<CShadowRun> you need workspaces split by head
<hyperair> ah
<CShadowRun> i tried to explain this to the compiz people but they didn't seem to get it
<CShadowRun> :(
<hyperair> hmm compiz people.. i think Amaranth is our main compiz person here in ubuntu =p
<CShadowRun> hehe
<CShadowRun> also...seriously need fakexinerama at the login screen
<CShadowRun> quad screen login screen is funny.
<CShadowRun> got myself in xinerama, gonna try some games :)
<hyperair> =O
<CShadowRun> can put up a webcam stream if your interested
<hyperair> not really
 * hyperair should really be studying
<CShadowRun> hehe
<hyperair> at 2:52 AM. FML.
<CShadowRun> haha
<johanbr> Hi. Would it be possible to get the nouveau stuff in the xorg-edgers ppa updated, so that it doesn't remove grub2 ?
#ubuntu-x 2009-11-29
<spO> hi
<spO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Confirmed]
<RAOF> johanbr: It shouldn't remove grub2 now - what package are you installing that does that?
<johanbr> the kernel
<johanbr> linux-image-2.6.30-something
<RAOF> Why are you installing that kernel?
<RAOF> (And what version, which particular xorg-edgers PPA are you thinking of?)
<johanbr> I thought that was necessary
<RAOF> You should just be able to install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, and it'll pull in everything it needs.
<johanbr> ahh, okay
<johanbr> I'll give that a try... thank you!
 * RAOF tries to remember if I uploaded the nouveau-kernel-source with kms+initramfs hook to xorg-edgers.
<johanbr> last update on that on Nov 2, apparently
<RAOF> Not for lucid :)
<RAOF> Not for karmic, either.
<johanbr> no?
<johanbr> oh, got it... https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<johanbr> I was looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau/+packages
<johanbr> nouveau actually seems to work pretty well...
<johanbr> but I have the feeling my laptop is running a little hotter
<johanbr> but xv doesn't seem to work... is it supposed to?
<RAOF> johanbr: Yes.  What chipset do you have?
<johanbr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<johanbr> X log: http://pastebin.com/f751b212b
<johanbr> xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f473151b
<RAOF> johanbr: You might want to grab them from the xorg-edgers PPA (although that'll also pull in a newer X).  That looks like all's well, though.
<johanbr> that's where I got the packages from
<johanbr> or did you mean something different by "they" ?
<johanbr> I mean "them"
<RAOF> Ah.  I just misread, sorry.
<johanbr> I'll try asking on #nouveau
<RAOF> johanbr: Incidentally, xserver 1.7 is in the xorg-edgers PPA for Lucid; you could concievably rebuild it against Karmic if you're on 9.10.
 * RAOF has been watching #nouveau.
<johanbr> if I just pull in the 1.7 X server from lucid, is that likely to break anything?
<spO> can one of you work on this bug:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/440233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440233 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails at startup because of missing amdpcsdb.default + removal leaves bad settings in Xorg.conf" [High,Confirmed]
<RAOF> johanbr: Possibly.  I wouldn't simply pull the package without a rebuild at least.
<johanbr> well, I'm about to give it a try now... if anything goes wrong, I can always revert to the karmic version manually
 * johanbr likes living dangerously
<webbb82> i  just installed ubuntu-x what is it used for
<johanbr> there's no package with that name
<johanbr> at least not in the standard Karmic repos
<webbb82> via ubuntu-tweak
<johanbr> then you'd have to ask the authors of ubuntu-tweak
<johanbr> let's see if the updated X server works...
<johanbr> hmm... that didn't work out so well
<johanbr> the Lucid version of nouveau just gave me a garbled gdm screen
<johanbr> even with the Lucid kernel and all X libraries updated
<switchgirl> hi
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/330922/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/330918/ in ff when playing iplayer i get a segmentation fault and ff crashes no error message please can you  help? it's in chome too and other browsers
<switchgirl> chrome too*
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-29
<Sarvatt> if anyone's using fglrx or nvidia with xorg-edgers let me know if you have any problems after 1.9.2.901+git20101129+server-1.9-branch.65f2ab20-0ubuntu0sarvatt2, finally got around to testing the autoconfiguration of nvidia and fglrx stuff so they work without an xorg.conf and haven't had any problems with it so I threw it in there
<tseliot> nice
<apw> Sarvatt, whats the correct package to file an X bug against the intel driver specifically ??
 * apw discovers there are far too many for launchpad to tell me
<tseliot> xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<Sarvatt> apw: xorg or xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tseliot> apw:  at least for the ddx driver
<Sarvatt> tseliot: in case you're interested, http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/105_nvidia_fglrx_autodetect.patch
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I was about to ask. Thanks
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/t0TSk2Lv
<tseliot> Sarvatt: very good :)
<apw> bryceh, that bug is getting worse it seems:  bug# 682712
<apw> bug# 682712 even
<apw> bug #682712 even
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682712 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "x server crashes with: [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt_ioctl] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682712
<Sarvatt> i've been following that one for about a month now on the intel-gfx list but haven't seen any updates on a real fix
<tseliot> Sarvatt: is there an upstream report about it?
<Sarvatt> mentioned it in the bug, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22652
<ubot4`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 22652 in Video(DRI - Intel) "[drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt_ioctl] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer" [Normal,New]
<tseliot> refreshing the page helped ;)
<tseliot> apw: can you bisect the DDX code?
<apw> tseliot, i can't say i've ever done that so i have no idea how to build it
<apw> tseliot, but i with proper instruction i am willing
<Sarvatt> apw: this return anything intel related? sudo grep -r Assertion /var/log/gdm/
<apw> its had me 3 times in the last 10 minutes
<tseliot> it would be nice to be able to pin down the problem to a specific commit (or to a set of commits)
<apw> though i think once it has happened once we are in looser space
<apw> Sarvatt, nothing from that at all
<tseliot> apw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bisecting
<tseliot> apw: I guess you can use the debian directory from the package in edgers if you're using -intel from git
<tseliot> Sarvatt should know more about this since he runs edgers
<apw> i have stock maverick on there userspace wise
<tseliot> apw: right but I don't think the ubuntu package is maintained in a git repository
<apw> oh hrm, not making it easy are they
<Sarvatt> apw: if you don't want to start with the full xorg-edgers to see if it still happens I copied the important parts here https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/apw (x-x-v-intel will take awhile to build, just uploaded)
<Sarvatt> intel is maintained in git.. http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/driver/xserver-xorg-video-intel.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ubuntu
<Sarvatt> been trying my hardest to reproduce it but can't manage to
<tseliot> Sarvatt: my bad, I relied on what's in the wiki
<tseliot> apw: the ubuntu git branch ^^
<apw> Sarvatt, was there a recent xorg update ?
<apw> (for maverick)
<apw> cause things just got a whole heap worse
<apw> can anyone point me to the right source package name for the xserver, these binary packagenames seem to have no relation
<jcristau> xorg-server
<Sarvatt> yeah there was a xinerama fix but it shouldn't affect your single head intel setup, people are still having that crash you're getting on xserver 1.7.x
<apw> this is going to be a pain in the ass
<cnd> bryceh, RAOF: with the X server merge window about to close, do you have any thoughts on 1.9 or 1.10 for natty?
<cnd> or is it still too soon to tell
<RAOF> Nothing likely to cause the atmosphere to combust seems to have landed; I'm leaning 1.10
<bryceh> I'm okay with doing 1.10
<bryceh> 1.9 is proving to be a bit too stable
<bryceh> ;-)
<Sarvatt> if we aren't getting xinput 2.1 in 1.10 I think I'd prefer 1.9.x here
 * Sarvatt ducks
<bryceh> (well, aside from apw's bug)
<Sarvatt> "the kernel doesn't break userspace" my butt
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I notice the links you posted were from last month
<Sarvatt> yeah saw that bug when it first started rolling in from drm-intel-next
<Sarvatt> I can't for the life of my reproduce it with git x-x-v-intel libdrm and mesa
<bryceh> Sarvatt, think it is an incompatibility between the natty kernel and maverick userspace?  Or think it'd still occur with natty userspace too?
<Sarvatt> can't reproduce it with natty userspace either
<bryceh> x86_64 specific maybe?
<bryceh> 8086:2a42 is gm45 right?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Good old 2a42 :)
<Sarvatt> yeah, was reported on a 945GM too
<bryceh> I dunno if it's good or bad that I recognize cards by pciids...  :-/
<bryceh> was the other report also x86_64 by chance?
<Sarvatt> for 2a42 it's not bad, so many bugs specific to that :)
<Sarvatt> looked but can't tell from the logs posted
<bryceh> Sarvatt, http://www.serverphorums.com/read.php?12,224683
<Sarvatt> ohhh tricksy apw
<Sarvatt> xorg-server 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.4 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support) 
<Sarvatt> thats not maverick :)
<Sarvatt> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
<Sarvatt> (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<Sarvatt> 	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.9.1
<bryceh> ahh
<bryceh> still... even that combination shouldn't be throwing this bug
<bryceh> but yeah would be nice if apw could reproduce it on pure natty
<Sarvatt> I went and made him a maverick ppa to test newer stuff, whoops
<Sarvatt> that opens up a world of dupes, Failed to submit batchbuffer: Invalid argument was a common error with 2.9.1. was wondering why there was no apport crash report there but it being lucid would make sense
 * bryceh nods
#ubuntu-x 2010-11-30
<bryceh> now the graphs link to the package with the bug(s) - http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-natty-workqueue.svg
<apw> bryceh, Sarvatt, oh my you are so right, i have too many machines in tooo many combinations ... i really thought i'd upgraded it to maverick alreday
<Sarvatt> apw: yeah would be good to drop UBUNTU: SAUCE: i915 -- disable powersave by default, thats something that was broken quite some time ago and most likely fixed, can always reenable it again closer to release and i'll keep an eye out for bugs about it
<Sarvatt> been a lot of changes to it lately, fbc disabled completely on ironlake and such
<Sarvatt> that was a 2.6.32/33 problem originally, I didn't even know we carried it to maverick
 * Sarvatt feels stupid for asking people to test disabling it on maverick now
<apw> Sarvatt, will do thanks
<apw> it got reenabled just before release cause we had the jitter, black, suspend/resume, working again ... symptoms back
<Sarvatt> oh fun, i'll try to find more bugs to upstream about it then
<apw> Sarvatt, but i will drop it for the first upload after alpha-1 and we can see what all goes wrong :)
<Sarvatt> they screw with the powersave related stuff 2-3 pull requests per kernel version it seems like, personally I'd like to just disable FBC completely on all intel because its never right :) just recently they found out it was casing the system to use 1 watt *more* power on an idle arrandale when its supposed to be a power saving feature :)
<Sarvatt> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=16c59ef33b389217c29122235e475557bc1412a1
<Sarvatt> bryceh: btw in case you didn't see - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/632594
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 632594 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Natty) (and 11 other projects) "metacity causing xvfb to not work on the buildds (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [High,Invalid]
<Sarvatt> BlackZ: apt moved back to uncompressed indicies \o/
<BlackZ> Sarvatt: so bug #677961 should be closed
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 677961 in ppa-purge (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Fails to deal with compressed indexes (affects: 9) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677961
<Sarvatt> i set it to wishlist at least
<BlackZ> Sarvatt: either way it's fine
<BlackZ> s/it's/are
<BlackZ> Sarvatt: if it's a feature worth to be implemented why not :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, would you consider porting the wayland specific packaging changes (cairo, mesa ,xkbcommon) to the edgers ppa?
<Sarvatt> guess it's time to redo the mesa packaging yet again then, was hoping I could wait until we pulled 7.10 into natty
<Sarvatt> something tells me libdricore is going to be a nightmare tracking git mesa
<ricotz> it is just a tought, but it could be a start for some testing of wayland git, and keeping mesa up2date in both ppas doesnt sound right
<Sarvatt> ricotz: will fix up mesa when I get time this week, can drop a ton of the changes like installing vmwgfx since we dont even ship the kernel side. xkbcommon and cairo just need to be copied
<ricotz> nice, thanks!
<bryceh> <Sarvatt> pitti: MGA bug is fixed already
<bryceh> Sarvatt, elaborate?  Can we close the bug?
<Sarvatt> yeah they took the fix in debian and we synced it, i already closed the bug
<Sarvatt> https://launchpad.net/bugs/292214
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 292214 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "natty fails ec2 boot on i386 or t1.micro (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> err
<Sarvatt> ok ubot4` is just screwed up
<Sarvatt> link goes to the mga bug
<Sarvatt> tseliot: looks like the ioctl patch is needed for nvidia-96 in natty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/681208
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681208 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "package nvidia-96 96.43.18-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: nvidia-96 kernel module failed to build (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<tseliot> Sarvatt: oh, I guess I forgot to add it? Let me check
 * Sarvatt tries to figure out the correct lp branch for plymouth
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I did enable the patch, however the packages are still in maverick-proposed and haven't been copied to natty  yet. I'll ask pitti do it tomorrow
<Sarvatt> -      ply_text_display_write (view->display, "Ubuntu 10.10");
<Sarvatt> +      ply_text_display_write (view->display, "Ubuntu 11.04");
<Sarvatt> ah okie
<tseliot> :)
<Sarvatt> hmm nvidia 260.19.26 betas released but looks like they are buggy as heck
<Sarvatt> no changelog, nvidia-settings doesn't compile, nasty kernel oops for one guy
<tseliot> yes, I've just read that
<tseliot> there's no hurry, I guess ;)
<Sarvatt> yeah will put it in the PPA tomorrow, hopefully there's a changelog by then
<bryceh> tseliot, ok so sounds like 681208 is fix committed, just waiting on package copying
<tseliot> bryceh: yep
<tseliot> hopefully I'll close that bug report tomorrow
<bryceh> ok, I've set it to fix committed for now
<tseliot> thanks
<bryceh> tseliot, bug #682986 looks to me like a window manager bug.  I'm going to move it to compiz unless you think it really is an -nvidia issue?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682986 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "borders and panels disappears whenever appearance is changed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682986
<Sarvatt> hate how the most useful log for that specific bug can't be included automatically (.xsession-errors)
<tseliot> bryceh: it sounds more like some mess in his compiz configuration
<Sarvatt> yeah thats compiz
<Sarvatt> i get the same, gtk-window-decorator segfaulting and respawning constantly taking out decorations
<Sarvatt> whoa, nm-applet is not happy now in natty, ~/.xsession-errors is huge
<bryceh> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/totals-natty-workqueue.svg
<bryceh> ^ graph is starting to get interesting.  :-)
<bryceh> and I made it clickable now :-)
<bryceh> tseliot, your advice on bug #476866 would be useful.  There's a workaround identified using xinput properties, but I wonder if it is ok to incorporate that into -synaptics ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 476866 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "two-finger scrolling does not work on Dell Studio 15 (1555) via gui config (affects: 17) (heat: 94)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476866
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/668270 is fixed in x-x-v-intel 2.13.901 thats merged in git, just needs a changelog update for release
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 668270 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i965gme] GPU lockup c472ca4a (IPEHR: 0x01820000) (affects: 1) (heat: 116)" [High,Incomplete]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, thanks
<tseliot> bryceh: getting two fingers emulation right for each model is not easy. I don't think we enable it by default on any system. If we are sure that it doesn't break anything on that specific dmi vendor and product name we can safely add a quirk
<bryceh> heh, there's 666 bugs open against -intel at the moment
<jcristau> are you saying -intel is teh devil?
<tseliot> bryceh: that would require editing the udev rule (66-xorg-synaptics.rules) and adding a section in 51-synaptics-quirks.conf
<tseliot> :D
<bryceh> jcristau, only at the moment ;-)
<bryceh> tseliot, thanks
<bryceh> jcristau, certainly it's A beast
<cnd> bryceh, I saw an update from RAOF on the blueprint for picking an xserver version for natty
<cnd> any news?
<bryceh> cnd, no news beyond what we already talked about, but it is sounding likely
<cnd> bryceh, I missed what was talked about
<cnd> could you summarize?
<bryceh> <cnd> bryceh, RAOF: with the X server merge window about to close, do you have any thoughts on 1.9 or 1.10 for natty?
<bryceh> <cnd> or is it still too soon to tell
<bryceh> <RAOF> Nothing likely to cause the atmosphere to combust seems to have landed; I'm leaning 1.10
<bryceh> <bryceh> I'm okay with doing 1.10
<cnd> ok
<cnd> I must have missed that in my logs
<cnd> thanks
<bryceh> it'll probably remain a tentative yes for a while yet
<bryceh> cnd, ah, there's an email on ubuntu-x@
<cnd> bryceh, is there a ppa somewhere with 1.10 for testing?
<bryceh> cnd, you could look in xorg-edgers
<bryceh> hasn't been a rc yet so would be just the git snapshot of trunk
<cnd> bryceh, that seems to be just 1.9 stable
<cnd> I've been using xorg-edgers :)
<bryceh> ok, yeah looks like it hasn't been switched over yet
<kyleg> can someone point me in the right direction of where to start on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-wacom/+bug/678100
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 678100 in xf86-input-wacom (Ubuntu) "Fujitsu T4310 touchscreen not working (affects: 2) (heat: 443)" [Undecided,New]
<kyleg> I'm the one who reported it but I don't have a clue where to even begin
<kyleg> any direction or ideas?
<bryceh> RAOF_, bug #682327 just came in about mesa 7.9.  This one also smells more like compiz than mesa but they passed it to us already.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682327 in mesa (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Compiz crashes when hitting Alt-Tab - Mesa 7.9 implementation error: bad format in _mesa_format_to_type_and_comps (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682327
<RAOF_> bryceh: I've been looking into that; it's radeon specific.
<RAOF_> Well, I've been looking into something similar except it doesn't print.
<RAOF_> Yup; r600
<RAOF_> There are two ways to work around it; turn off mipmapping in the switcher options, or enable r600g
<RAOF_> At least, for my bug there is :)
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-01
<ScottK> Speaking of $MY bug...
<ScottK> RAOF_: Any hope on the KDE logout thing?
<RAOF_> Gak.
<RAOF_> No, sorry.
<ScottK> OK.
 * bryceh sets up MT on his fujitsu
<bryceh> probably needs a udev rule
<Sarvatt> bryceh, RAOF: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31544
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 31544 in Mesa core "bad format in _mesa_format_to_type_and_comps" [Normal,New]
<Sarvatt> too bad launchpad is down, saw the r600 alt+tab compiz bugs on ubuntu-x-swat
<tmzt_g2root> hi, ogra in #ubuntu-arm suggested I bring this up here. I'm working on a method of detecting if a physical keyboard is present and enabled to determine whether to show an onscreen keyboard
<tmzt_g2root> my proposal is to add a "Physical Keyboard" property to the input device in the evdev (and other) drivers, possibly based on something in udev to eliminate uinput (or make it configurable)
<tmzt_g2root> the second part would use the existing "Device Enabled" property but make it possible to switch this on and off with a SW event on another input device, though how exactly that would work yet I'm not sure
<tmzt_g2root> one way to do that I think is with an action in xkb, but I don't know how it would disable a certain keyboard if the two weren't linked
<tmzt_g2root> how is this handled for ACPI touchpad enable buttons?
<BUGabundo> good afternoon 
<BUGabundo> what's the "formal" way to install drivers, when jockey is broken? I would like to get free of nvidia blob, and back to nouveua
<BUGabundo> in natty
<bjsnider> remove nvidia-current, delete xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> what's the 3D lib for nouveau?
<BUGabundo> so I'm sure I have it before I purge blob
<JanC> nouveau is installed by default
<BUGabundo> 3D ?
<BUGabundo> it wasn't before
<BUGabundo> it was hightly experimental, and not officially supported
<JanC> well, depends on what version of Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> words of Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> JanC: natty 
<JanC> I thought it was, but maybe I'm wrong, as I don't have nvidia GPUs for obvious reasons  ;)
<bjsnider> there's a package with drm or dri and nouveau in the name. search for it
<BUGabundo> libdrm-nouveau1 - Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime
<JanC> libdrm-nouveau1 is installed by default in maverick
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.4.22-2ubuntu1
<bjsnider> what about a gallium package with nouveau in the name?
<bjsnider> actually wasn't it something like librm experimental nouveau? and i thought it was in xorg-edgers only
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: AFAIR it was in universe
<BUGabundo> not ppa
<JanC> maybe libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental ?
<JanC> which is in main actually
<bjsnider> this is a job for RAOF 
<JanC> or libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental which is in universe
<JanC> eh, the first one was supposed to be something different
<JanC> but anyway that one sound like what you want
<JanC> BUGabundo: 'libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental' contains '/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so'
<BUGabundo> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental:
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 7.9+repack-1ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> which is in universe
<BUGabundo> rebooting to test. if it takes me more then 45 sec, then I'm doing it wrong
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I'm stuck at 800x600
<BUGabundo> instead of 1280
<BUGabundo> tried $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BUGabundo> to no avail
<BUGabundo> would a basic xorg.conf help?
<BUGabundo>  pastebinit xorg.conf.old http://paste.ubuntu.com/538703/
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> doesn't help
<BUGabundo> I'm open to suggestions on how to make natty to work without nvidia :(
<jcristau> remove xorg.conf.  remove nvidia crap and make sure you don't blacklist nouveau.  reboot.
<BUGabundo> I did remove it 
<BUGabundo> ok, how do I make sure its not blacklisted?
<jcristau> rgrep blacklist.*nouveau /etc/modprobe.d
<JanC> ah yeah, nouveau drm kernel module might be blacklisted to avoid clashes with the binary alternative
<BUGabundo> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist nouveau
<BUGabundo> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf:blacklist lbm-nouveau
<BUGabundo> so I just delete those
<jcristau> dpkg --purge nvidia-graphics-drivers should get rid of ti
<jcristau> it, even
<BUGabundo> run that the 1st time
<BUGabundo> ok jcristau now I have full resolution
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> but compiz will not start now 
<BUGabundo> $ compiz --replace --debug | tee compiz
<BUGabundo> lets see 
<jcristau> that's ok
<jcristau> you don't want compiz anyway
<BUGabundo> compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/bugabundo/.compiz-1/plugins/libbailer.so : No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> jcristau: I *do* want compiz :(
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538710/
<BUGabundo> any ideas what's missing ?
<Sarvatt> I can't even get compiz starting correctly on first boot on any of my machines at this point, welcome to natty :)
 * BUGabundo slaps Sarvatt
<Sarvatt> heyo!
<BUGabundo> no more xbox for you mister!
<Sarvatt> try removing ~/.compiz-1?
<Sarvatt> oh silly msn, I haven't been on live in over a year but it has that name stored somewhere
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> logging out 
<BUGabundo> time to put #ubuntu-x in autojoin
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: lets go with the checklist
<BUGabundo> what do I need to have 3D in nouveua?
<BUGabundo> maybe I'm missing something
<Sarvatt> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 7.9+repack-1ubuntu2
<BUGabundo> check
<BUGabundo> next?
<BUGabundo> that's just it? then its broken ehe
<Sarvatt> it's something wacky with compiz's configuration, I have no idea because I have to fix it different ways daily with every update this past week :(
<Sarvatt> can get more info out of ~/.xsession-errors
<Sarvatt> what happens when you start up though? do you see the desktop and no panels?
<Sarvatt> appearance preferences doesn't work at the moment btw
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: its not configuration, since I just nooked mine
<Sarvatt> ~/.config/compiz-1?
<BUGabundo> ~$ pastebinit .xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538718/
<BUGabundo> I make no sense of that... help yourself
<BUGabundo> yes, that path
<Sarvatt> maybe try a logout and pick the classic gnome session instead of the ubuntu desktop session that starts unity?
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> what happens when you start up though? do you see the desktop and no panels?
<Sarvatt> glx missing, hmm
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I'm using classic
<Sarvatt> update-alternatives --list gl_conf
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf
<BUGabundo> /usr/lib/nvidia-173/ld.so.conf
<BUGabundo> humm both?
<Sarvatt> ah so you have nvidia-173 installed still
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173
<BUGabundo> shouilht there be just one?
<BUGabundo> update-alternatives: removing manually selected alternative - switching gl_conf to auto mode
<BUGabundo> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf (gl_conf) in auto mode.
<Sarvatt> there ya go, should be ok minus any compiz bustage next reboot
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> there goes composit
<BUGabundo> and no compiz 
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538720/
<BUGabundo> .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/538721/
<Sarvatt> are you starting compiz manually or something?
<Sarvatt> because its automatically started always right now, metacity isn't used at all yet
<BUGabundo> I was trying to
<BUGabundo> well, I don't have 3D or composite
<BUGabundo> if I use apperance it blows
<BUGabundo> so I tried from cli
<BUGabundo> ~$ compiz --replace --debug | tee compiz
<Sarvatt> appearance preferences doesn't work 
<Sarvatt> (and probably screws up your config to boot)
<BUGabundo> nice
<Sarvatt> agreed :)
<BUGabundo> so .... where do I fix the other two?
<Sarvatt> I don't what the problem is at this point honestly, I would nuke your config again and restart and just let compiz start with the session like it did and see what happens in ~/.xsession-errors. it looks like your config might be screwed up again because of messing with appearance preferences
<Sarvatt> wonder what the heck is up with those jockey errors you're getting
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: what config?
<BUGabundo> compiz? I nuked it 
<BUGabundo> and haven't even restored anything
<BUGabundo> cause I can't activate extras
<Sarvatt> yeah but you used appearance preferences after and it looks like it screwed it up again, loading plugins that dont exist anymore
<BUGabundo> and composite is off
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> nuking again
<Sarvatt> ~/.config/compiz-1 instead of ~/compiz-1
<BUGabundo> how can I enable compiz-extras and get composite to work?
<Sarvatt> ccsm
<BUGabundo> nuking both , just in case
<BUGabundo> brb
 * Sarvatt wants to tell him to just metacity --replace to fix it so bad :)
<jcristau> 17:50 < BUGabundo> jcristau: I *do* want compiz :(
<jcristau> there's his issue.
<BUGabundo> no workie Sarvatt
<BUGabundo> no dirs for .compiz-1 or .config/compiz-1
<BUGabundo> tried ccsm, ok, but no compiz effects applied
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538725/
<BUGabundo> now you see why I was trying to start it 
<Sarvatt> that's on a 8400M GS with libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> well 8400mG
<BUGabundo> no S lol
<vish> is unity's daily running for anyone on an AOA?
<vish> compiz just seems to like to crash here... :)
<Sarvatt> vish: "181 packages can be updated." will let ya know in about an hour and thank you for making me update to break things again :)
<vish> lol! :)
<Sarvatt> oh better purge edgers first
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/120110daily/daily_16.jpg ?
<vish> hmm, seems a lot of others are facing it as well.. compiz is crashing due to nux.. ex: Bug #683731
<ubot4`> vish: Bug 683731 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/683731 is private
<vish>  Bug #683721 as well..
<ubot4`> vish: Bug 683721 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/683721 is private
<Sarvatt> seen a few r600 problems with compiz 0.9/kwin fixed in mesa 7.9 git
 * vish checks updates..
<Sarvatt> no updated in the archive yet
<Sarvatt> 7.9.1 probably wont be released for a few weeks :(
<vish> Sarvatt: nah, apport is closing the bugs as "outdated packages"
<Sarvatt> vish: what kind of failure are you seeing?
<Sarvatt> i think its intentional gnome-panel isn't launched now
<vish> Sarvatt: unity launches and crashes.. and does not reload
<vish> so no menus/anything.. 
<Sarvatt> man http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59937265/ThreadStacktrace.txt is rediculious
<Sarvatt> desktop effects in appearance preferences doesn't work here so I'm not sure what to make of all these bugs saying they have no desktop effects because that doesn't work with compiz loading automatically always now
<Sarvatt> should ask if they see any transparency instead of just no wobbly windows
<vish> nope, even after updating , compiz crashes.. filed bug 683840
<ubot4`> vish: Bug 683840 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/683840 is private
<vish> ubot4`: ssshh!
<ubot4`> Factoid 'ssshh!' not found
<Sarvatt> hmm not allowed to see that one
<Sarvatt> what's it filed against? maybe I can't see ones with core dumps outside of X
<vish> oh! apport has not yet gone through the dump.. subscribed you to it
<vish> Sarvatt: it's in compiz
<vish> Sarvatt: you should be able to view it now..
<Sarvatt> not having any problems with compiz-core 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu2, still updating mine though..
<vish> i think you would be having *ubuntu4 update available now, but the problem existed from *ubuntu3
<Sarvatt> yeah it's still updating to it, was on 0ubuntu2 with no problems
<Sarvatt> [  237.437499] compiz[14225]: segfault at 20 ip 04c407d7 sp bffcdf9c error 4 in libnux-graphics-0.9.so.0.904.4[4c0a000+99000]
<Sarvatt> took that long to crash?
<vish> yea, unity launches for a few secs , app menu and stuff loads and then poof
<Sarvatt> its done! just warning people using my minecraft server on that netbook that it's going down and i'll play with it
<BUGabundo> hey look, a jockey update
<Sarvatt> quite annoying that auto login keeps reenabling itself with the unity session when I dont want to use that :)
<BUGabundo> jockey is now fixed
<Sarvatt> vish: well thats reassuring, black screen no splash while booting :)
<vish> lol!!
<Sarvatt> looks like our friend vesafb->inteldrmfb handoff killing plymouth again, ugh
<vish> the splash is 'deformed' here.. ;)
<Sarvatt> yeah you
<vish> quite ugly, so you are better off without a splash :D
<Sarvatt> re seeing the framebuffer renderer then
<Sarvatt> ookay compiz didnt even try to start http://pastebin.com/m1cAUkMg
<Sarvatt> which is apparently https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/683403
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683403 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "natty 20101130.1 - 20101201 live session without panels (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,Fix released]
<Sarvatt> vish: no problems with unity..
<Sarvatt> same machine
<vish> hmm... 
<Sarvatt> the vesafb stuff is busted though, you probably dont even notice because of how long the vesafb/inteldrmfb transition takes on the livecd
<Sarvatt> this is nasty, grub hanging on "Grub loading" every other boot, plymouth dying and the boot is hosed with a black screen every one that gets past that
<Sarvatt> ubuntu logo on vesafb looks even worse than vga16fb did for some reason
<Sarvatt> unity feels so much faster though, good riddance mutter!
<jcristau> at least you know right from the start that natty's not quite there yet :)
<Sarvatt> it was significantly more "there" a week ago :)
<Sarvatt> vish: what iso are you using?
<Sarvatt> from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<vish> Sarvatt: 20101201 , and updated the live usb again..
<Sarvatt> is there some separate unity testing iso somewhere I mean? notice people mentioning 20101201.1
<vish> yea, not sure either.. i got the iso from the above link too
<Sarvatt> oh ok grabbing that then
<Sarvatt> vish: ohh so it looks like its just expecting cheese to be installed but it isnt on the livecd?
<vish> oh!
<vish> Sarvatt: seems so!
<vish> seb128: ^^
<Sarvatt> thats just what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/682345 looks like to me
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682345 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "SEGSEGV in nux::ResourceData::GetResourceIndex() const () (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Sarvatt, what cheese?
<vish> unity used to have cheese in the default
<vish> i mean the netbook..
<RAOF> tmzt_g2root: In answer to your question re: how ACPI touchpad disable buttons are handled - that's pretty much done above X.
<Sarvatt> vish: sorry I was probably totally off base with the cheese thing :)
<vish> np.. :)
<vish> Sarvatt: but it did seem like it, since htorque also mentions .desktops :)
<RAOF> tmzt_g2root: gnome-settings-daemon listens to those button events, and then twiddles xinput properties to disable the touchpad.
<Sarvatt> vish: whats in your gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites list on the livecd?
<vish>  ['ubiquity-gtkui.desktop', 'nautilus.desktop', 'firefox.desktop', 'ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.desktop', 'tomboy.desktop','/home/ubuntu/Desktop/examples.desktop']
<vish> i just removed the ubiquity and the U1 … but dint help..
<Sarvatt> try removing examples?
 * Sarvatt shoots in the dark
<Sarvatt> guess i'll actually make this livecd to try playing with it now
<vish> Sarvatt: bingo!!
<vish> removing the examples fixes it !! :)
<vish> seb128: ^^
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-02
<Sarvatt> sweet, flash has vdpau and crystalhd acceleration now
<RAOF> crystalhd?
<Sarvatt> that broadcom card a lot of netbooks ship with to do video acceleration
<Sarvatt> they're pretty cheap, i've got a spare full sized mini pcie slot in my netbook and it's tempting :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, not on 64 bit it doesn't
<RAOF> Eh.
<bjsnider> i'd like to see flash go the way of realplayer
<bjsnider> remember realplayer?
<ion> Does Flash still do scaling and color format conversion in software even though using VDPAU?
<RAOF> I think VDPAU's powerful enough to actually make that work; whether Flash uses it or not I don't know
<ion> Ah, sorry, i mixed up VDPAU and VA-API. I’ve tried xvba-va-driver (which provides VA-API for fglrx), and vlc seems to still use Xv or one of its equivalents with it, which lead to my question.
<Sarvatt> hmm yeah our libvdpau is still all kinds of messed up regarding 32 bit on amd64, we just dropped the 32 bit build because ia32-libs is in universe, it needs to be built with --with-module-dir=/usr/lib32 to work there from what I can see
<Sarvatt> you have to set the moduledir path at compile time to adjust where it looks for the drivers looking at this http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~aplattner/libvdpau/commit/?id=0537b13e292bc772e984872a3986e41fb51f9258
<Sarvatt>     -> 0, "NVIDIA VDPAU Driver Shared Library  260.19.26  Sun Nov 28 22:58:32 PST 2010"
<Sarvatt> vdp_presentation_queue_target_create_x11(1, 81788969, -)
<Sarvatt> [19475:19475:38699139682:ERROR:app/x11_util.cc(59)] X Error detected: serial 271, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 139 minor_code 4 (Unknown)
<Sarvatt> romium-browser/chromium-browser --type=plugin --plugin-path=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so --lang=en-US --plugin-data-dir=/home/sarvatt/.config/chromium/Default --channel=19385.0xb8973a20.1456222274: ../../src/xcb_io.c:183: process_responses: Assertion `!(req && current_request && !(((long) (req->sequence) - (long) (current_request)) <= 0))' failed.
<Sarvatt> hey I finally found something that can reproduce that xcb assertion
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/+bug/419501
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 419501 in python-qt4 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 6 other projects) "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed. (affects: 146) (dups: 70) (heat: 755)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Sarvatt> VDPAU_TRACE=1 chromium-browser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DD0A2plMSVA
<Sarvatt> (with flash 10.2 beta on i386 of course)
<bjsnider> who uses i386 anymore?
<Sarvatt> i care about wine and using xorg-edgers without the mess that is ia32-libs :)
<bjsnider> well, perfect ia32-libs
<bjsnider> don't abandon 64 bit just for that
<Sarvatt> yeah let me just upload a 700mb package every day when I update mesa
<bjsnider> ia32-libs is now 700 mb?
<Sarvatt> ia32-libs_20090808ubuntu10~wineppa1.tar.gz (795.0 MiB)
<RAOF> We should be getting multiarch Real Soon Now™
<bjsnider> might as well just use the i386 cd image
<Sarvatt> 64 bit kernel 32 bit userspace would be ideal but they said no to that idea at UDS
<hyperair> Sarvatt: why so?
<hyperair> RAOF: it was Real Soon Now™ a year ago.
<Sarvatt> "just use 64 bit" "we've got too many kernel flavors" "We should be getting multiarch Real Soon Now™" :)
 * hyperair sighs
<Sarvatt> really though I think its real soon now for real this time
<hyperair> i guess
<hyperair> Sarvatt: at the dpkg level?
<hyperair> afaik it needed some FHS transitioning to be done.
<RAOF> My understanding is that Linaro wants it, and has someone doing it.
<hyperair> RAOF: multiarch, or the 64-bit kernel and 32-bit userspace
<Sarvatt> I heard people bugging slangasek about it at a bunch of sessions :)
<RAOF> Multiarch.
<hyperair> cool
<RAOF> I guess at least in part because there's a bunch of ARM architectures which reasonably exist in parallel.
<hyperair> hm
<Sarvatt> it was mostly NAKed because you can do 64 bit kernel 32 bit userspace now anyway if you do it manually and supporting it would be a nightmare with all the little problems it causes :)
<Sarvatt> last I checked blobs wouldn't work so haven't tried it yet
<Sarvatt> RAOF: the do nothing approach is probably the best, I dont think option 2 will even be possible with fbcon built into the kernel? plus nvidia is installable with persistant storage and booting off of usb to test isn't that tall an order.. that being said I'd love to see nouveau on there by default even if just to see the impact while it's early in the cycle and easily backed out if it truly is bad off which would be opposite to my experiences wit
<Sarvatt> h it
<Sarvatt> we need a ddx update
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I was going to get to that after getting mesa master to not segfault when alt-tabbing in compiz.
<Sarvatt> will get edgers updated to natty's mesa packaging this week
<bryceh> RAOF, uh oh looks like the last minute code for 1.10 is knocking on the door
<Sarvatt> hopefully xinput 2.1 that we wanted to do 1.10 for in the first place makes it :)
<RAOF> Ah.  That's an impressive 190 unread X messages since yesterday!
<RAOF> Many of which seem to be ‘ack, pulling these reviewed patches’, though.
<bryceh> nope, keep reading
<RAOF> Even if 1.10 doesn't make it in, the new input ABI has :)
<Sarvatt> there may be an fpit release!
<Sarvatt> it's been broken (but fixed in git) since xserver 1.7
<bryceh> see keith's post about delaying the freeze so he can slip in per-crtc-pixmap ;-)
<RAOF> Hah.
<Sarvatt> was actually starting to package stuff for xorg-edgers until I saw that a few hours ago :)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, feeling better I take it?
<Sarvatt> yep! never eating from that chinese food restaurant again, thats for sure
<bryceh> ugh I hate stomach flu
<Sarvatt> it doesn't look like its all hooked up yet but the bailer plugin for compiz looks like it would help quite a bit if we did enable nouveau
<Sarvatt> there's infrastructure there for different levels of reduced functionality if it detects problems
<RAOF> That's also where the blacklist will live.
<mvo> get well bryceh
<RAOF> We're *going* to need one, and the DX guys know it.
<bryceh> mvo, oh thanks!  However it was Sarvatt who had stomach flu, I'm actually fine
<Sarvatt> RAOF: yeah blacklist is in there now, blacklisting a few 8xx intels
<mvo> oh, missed that - in this case: Sarvatt: get well :)
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Not that it needs to do that, what with us loading fbdev on them :)
<Sarvatt> thanks mvo, i'm all better now :)
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/065_add_bailer_and_detection_plugins.patch
<Sarvatt> thats the bailer patch, dont have the bzr branch link handy
<tjaalton> RAOF: what about option (3): make it easy to install nouveau dri in the livecd. it should be pretty straightforward I think
<tjaalton> just apt-get; logout -> respawn X
<Sarvatt> oh even better idea!
<Sarvatt> where to hook that in would be the question
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> is jockey on the livecd?
<Sarvatt> jockey maybe? where it offers restricted drivers it could offer unsupported ones too?
<tjaalton> right
<Sarvatt> might not even need the logout if it can be made to just start compiz with the unity plugin after installing it
<ara> hello all
<ara> in alpha 1 testing I am seeing a weird error with my mini9 
<ara>  the live session works correctly (X session shows), but when I install
<ara>  the X session starts (I can hear the gdm bang sound), but the screen is completely black
<ara>  any ideas?
<ara>  I tried to kill X or going to another ttx to check the logs, but I couldn't
<mvo> does the live session has unity/compiz ? it smeels like unity and or compiz kill it via their opengl requirements
<ara> mvo, yes, the live session does have unity/compiz
<Sarvatt> go figure, waited about 24 hours of using nvidia 260.19.26 to see if it was stable before uploading it to the PPA and now it's completely busted after I upload it :)
<bjsnider> works fine here
<bjsnider> why did they release it with no changelog?
<Sarvatt> ok I take back the completely busted thing, just glxgears having the problem so not really  a big deal. [89457.337477] NVRM: Xid (0001:00): 8, Channel 00000001 and a 30 second or so hang every time I run it
<Sarvatt> they didn't really release it yet, someone just asked for a beta update and they  haven't announced it because they forgot the changelog
<bjsnider> glxgears works here
<apw> bryceh, who knows anything about intel register dumps ?
<bryceh> apw, anholt, jbarnes sometimes
<apw> bryceh, so i have a box in my hand which shows the goes black failure mode when grub hands off the video in graphics mode
<bryceh> apw, pipe underrun just means that it noticed not enough graphics data came through
<bryceh> apw, which is kind of a silly error - of course no data is coming through, the GPU locked up
<apw> bryceh, i am not showing a gpu lockup
<apw> bryceh, i suspect we are reprogramming the graphics while it is runnning, and don't do it right, leading to the underrun
<bryceh> apw, ah
<apw> bryceh, but i am unsure if the underrun is an end of the world event or just 'not very handy'
<bryceh> apw, yeah dunno
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-03
<RAOF> Oh, balls.  Nouveau's gained DRI2 vsync support, and it looks like it's going to crash in *exactly* the same way intel's and then radeon's did.
<hyperair> intel's vsync crashed?
<RAOF> Yeah, on client close.
<RAOF> Because DRI2 buffers aren't reference counted, and get destroyed on client close, and the vsync event can occur after the request is queued and the client shutdown...
<bryceh> RAOF, heh phoronix thinks you should enable gallium 3d for nouveau
<jcristau> wait what?  phoronix thinks?
<bryceh> jcristau, I'm trying to figure out how to merge the words "phoronix" and "paparazzi"
<Ng> paphonorazzix!
<tjaalton> "phoronazzi" ?-)
<Ng> if in doubt, smush things together with as much force as possible ;)
<jcristau> tjaalton: sounds a bit too much like nazi
<bryceh> heh
<tjaalton> jcristau: meh :)
<bryceh> it's harder than it seems it should be
<bryceh> phopronozzi is best I've come up with but it has prono in it
<jcristau> maybe that's a good thing.  pr0n is good for page hits.
<bryceh> lol
<Sarvatt> apw: ok there's more to it, every other boot with gfxpayload=keep is screwed in grub space still, it's stuck before the kernel selection screen
<apw> Sarvatt, i don't see that behaviour on any of my kit, i always get to a kernel before things go wrong
<apw> not that it supprised me there is some h/w which gets broken
<Sarvatt> sheesh, moving drm.so out of the way isn't helping anymore either, I guess it's just really racy and I got lucky because it was doing a fsck that one time. almost done building an i386  kernel with Sanitize modesetting registers.(v2)
<Sarvatt> htop is fun on tangerine.buildd, guess you need 2560x1600 to use it with 64 cores :)
<Sarvatt> argh
<Sarvatt> apw: If I cold boot Sanitize modesetting registers.(v2) fixes it every time, 11 boots that way worked perfect
<Sarvatt> apw: but if I reboot instead, it hangs at GRUB loading.
<apw> hrm
<apw> (v2) ?
<Sarvatt> yeah from your bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32078
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 32078 in DRM/Intel "Intel N10 graphics does not initialise correctly if GRUB hands off the display in a graphics mode" [Major,New]
<apw> Sarvatt, damn i'd started the previous one building and been on the release meeting ... and
 * apw restarts his build ... gah
<Sarvatt> can you grab it from /home/sarvatt on tangerine?
<apw> Sarvatt, its nearly built again now anyhow ... but thanks
<Sarvatt> i'm totally stumped now, cold boot with that patch for sure works right but a reboot hangs in grub every time
<Sarvatt> using vesafb sure does make VT's suck on the blobs
<Sarvatt> apw: I haven't heard any complaining about radeon yet, with intel fixed maybe this will work this cycle :)
<apw> Sarvatt, the vesafb stuff looooks _sooo_ bad :)
<apw> but yeah there is some hope perhaps
<Sarvatt> yeah wish we could kill it in a fire, I know I'll still be disabling it on all my systems by booting with vesafb.sucks=1 :)
<Sarvatt> it's not like it helps that much even with the blobs since they turn off the display when X starts unconditionally, I see the splash for all of 1 second
<Sarvatt> text plugin progress dots loaded in the initramfs early for everyone looks best to me :) it's just the Ubuntu 10.10 words that look like crap in text mode
<Sarvatt> well the Ubuntu 10.10 text looks nice on a drmfb at native res, but crappy on 80x25
<apw> Sarvatt, hehe yeah sometimes i wonder if that would be a better plan overall
<Sarvatt> hmm, if i boot an old kernel (2.6.35-23) then grub works after a reboot, if i boot 2.6.37-7-generic with or without that patch grub hangs after a reboot every time. 
<Sarvatt> 2.6.37-5 hangs
<Sarvatt> 2.6.36-1 is the last good kernel that reboots right, fun
<bryceh> Sarvatt, have you tried any backports of -intel to maverick?  Is it at all feasible?
<Sarvatt> yeah just needs a newer xutils-dev, lowered of the xserver-xorg-dev build-dep to 1.9.0 and a natty libdrm backport
<Sarvatt> want me to put it in x-updates while i'm bisecting?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yes that would be great
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I'm thinking it might help on bug 682712
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682712 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "x server crashes with: [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt_ioctl] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682712
<Sarvatt> but thats lucid?
<bryceh> some of the reporters mention maverick
<bryceh> although they may be seeing different bugs
<Sarvatt> it fixes all of these https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/626967
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626967 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[arrandale] GPU lockup 85a8ad2d (IPEHR: 0x01820000) (affects: 8) (dups: 20) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, that's a real good sign
<Sarvatt> which was fixed by http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=a44a63d2ff6c01c3dc61de6f736dd441ddd25e52
<bryceh> ooh
<bryceh> Sarvatt, well, a maverick build of that driver would probably help move things forward
<bryceh> if that works for the maverick folks, then if apw still needs it on lucid maybe we can look at building it for that too
<bryceh> Sarvatt, is that worth considering backporting to maverick?
<Sarvatt> yes very much so just haven't had a chance to do it
<Sarvatt> apw: oh fun, it looks like some ubuntu specific patch is breaking the boot on this netbook. mainline 2.6.37-rc3 can reboot fine, 2.6.36-1 is the last ubuntu kernel that can reboot
<Sarvatt> ahh didn't try 2.6.37-2 or 2.6.37-3, whoops. 2.6.36-1.7 is good though
<Sarvatt> bingo, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2010-November/001282.html broke reboot for me
<Sarvatt> ah darnit, 2.6.37-4.12 was broken that time, booted the wrong one
<Sarvatt> yep 2.6.37-3.11 is bad, 2.6.37-2.10 is good
<jewsucanuse> hey sarvatt, is alpha broken on the stable intel/mesa bits for natty?
<Sarvatt> not on mine, booting is broken without disabling gfxpayload=keep in grub here though
<jewsucanuse> sarvatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/539524/
<jewsucanuse> white boxes and everything
<jewsucanuse> i945gm
<Sarvatt> have you ever had the touhou game working in wine?
<Sarvatt> because i never have had any of them working
<jewsucanuse> yes.
<Sarvatt> as far back as jaunty
<jewsucanuse> if you have dx9 libs installed
<jewsucanuse> where are glx settings stored?
<Sarvatt> any idea where it stopped working? did it work in maverick?
<jewsucanuse> yeah
<jewsucanuse> could i downpin to maverick for drivers?
<Sarvatt> have you tried changing the orm= options in winetricks to see if it works in one of the others by any chance?
<jewsucanuse> yeah
<jewsucanuse> backbuffer loads faster
<jewsucanuse> still white boxes
<jewsucanuse> no textures whatsoever
<jewsucanuse> wine 1.3.8
<jewsucanuse> glxgears is fine though
<jewsucanuse> lemme try 1.2
<Sarvatt> what gpu do you have? I can try it with a few mesa versions if its a 945
<Sarvatt> [#Comiket](C78) Yousei Daisensou - Touhou 12.8 Sangessei - The Great Fairy Wars.zip ? using an english patch?
<jewsucanuse> yeah
<jewsucanuse> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<jewsucanuse> need vendor id?
<Sarvatt> nope, perfect
<Sarvatt> grabbing Great Fairy Wars English Patch v1.1
<jewsucanuse> japanese version is messed up too
<jewsucanuse> doesn't really matter
<jewsucanuse> btw, brb restarting x
<Sarvatt> jewsucanuse: well, works out of the box with wine 1.3.8 and mesa 7.10 from git, hm
<Sarvatt> heh outside of unity being screwed up http://sarvatt.com/downloads/Screenshot.png
<Sarvatt> oh I take that back, I'm using mesa from the archives
<erappleman> unity is a mess right now. it can't handle video player windows right.
<Sarvatt> 7.9+repack-1ubuntu3
<erappleman> they creep upwards.
<Sarvatt> this is a 945GSE, it's the same gpu to mesa's eyes
<Sarvatt>  i have no dx overrides and no non standard config changes
<Sarvatt> do I have to go into the actual game to have it screw up?
<erappleman> no
<erappleman> lemme screenie
<Sarvatt> menus are fine, i'd put it down to a wine config problem
<erappleman> i cleared the configs
<erappleman> winetricks and wine
<Sarvatt> erappleman: do you have vertex shader support on none and unchecked allow pixel shader too?
<Sarvatt> mine's set to vista also
<erappleman> everything's default
<erappleman> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/5980/screenshotyouseidaisens.png
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/fCibRJ76
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> i've got an idea
<Sarvatt> wget -O ~/.drirc http://sarvatt.com/downloads/drirc.txt
<erappleman> driconf it?
<Sarvatt> driconf cant adjust vblank_mode for dri2, gotta do it manualy
<Sarvatt> vblank_mode enabled screwed up with white screens like that with clutter apps for me sometimes and i'm using that, just a long shot
<erappleman> dri2 on screen 0?
<erappleman> or should it be i915?
<Sarvatt> needs to be dri2
<Sarvatt> driconf only adjusts the i915 driver and it doesn't work unless its for the dri2 driver
<erappleman> Driver "dri2" is not installed or does not support configuration.
<Sarvatt> save your ~/.drirc and overwrite it with that one and move it back later if anything
<Sarvatt> you adjust other things in there? that could screw it up too
 * Sarvatt tries to screw it up
<Sarvatt> hmm it doesn't fullscreen for you?
<erappleman> it does
<erappleman> dri2 is my only drirc entry. doesn't fix it.
<Sarvatt> this is slow as heck on this netbook
<Sarvatt> you have window borders in that screenshot is why i was asking, theres a checkbox I can't read because no jp support in wine on this thing, maybe that toggles fullscreen
<erappleman> 1st option
<erappleman> lemme try edgers
<erappleman> do i sudo driconf?
<Sarvatt> nope that'd only change settings for root and running wine as root screws everything up
<Sarvatt> darn gnome classic session is all kinds of screwed up, gnome-panel segfaulting on start
<erappleman> unity: fixing what isn't broken
<bryceh> Sarvatt, kees was complaining about that yesterday
<Sarvatt> erappleman: yeah outside of being horribly slow on an atom cpu it's working fine here with stock natty packages outside of wine 1.3.8 even windowed, I'm stumped
<Sarvatt> the error spam from wine is a red herring, I get it all even though it works
<erappleman> well, what i'm seeing is what i see whenever alpha channel is broken in the drivers yet doesn't always affect the gnome environment
<Sarvatt> ahh enabling stub ARB_occlusion_query and ARB_fragment_shader support trying to break it is what killed the speed
<erappleman> lemme try the windows world of goo demo
<erappleman> doesn't that force glsl on 945gm?
<Sarvatt> yea
<Sarvatt> was trying to screw with options to get it to mess up
<Sarvatt> thanks for giving me an excuse to play touhou at work btw :)
<erappleman> world of goo is screwed up too
<erappleman> lemme see native linu
<Sarvatt> world of goo native is fine here
<erappleman> native is fine here too
<erappleman> goo on wine isn't
<Sarvatt> hmm, you on amd64?
<bryceh> hmm, the wayland mesa fails to build on natty
<erappleman> i686
<Sarvatt> just a thought that you have old mesa in ia32-libs
<Sarvatt> darn
<bryceh> nouveau_context.c:132:9: error: too many arguments to function 'nouveau_channel_alloc'
<bryceh> /usr/include/nouveau/nouveau_channel.h:51:1: note: declared here
<bryceh> make[7]: *** [nouveau_context.o] Error 1
<bryceh> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60063332/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.mesa_7.10.0%2Bgit20101118.3dcc3153-0ubuntu1~bryce9~natty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> yeah need git libdrm
<bryceh> look familiar to anyone?  
<erappleman> i need the git?
<Sarvatt> natty libdrm doesn't have the nouveau stuff from post 2.4.22
<bryceh> 2.4.22+git20101127.1443bea4-0ubuntu0sarvatt  new enough?
<Sarvatt> erappleman: was talking to bryce sorry
<erappleman> ah
<Sarvatt> bryceh: yeah
<Sarvatt> that already in there?
<bryceh> ok thanks
<bryceh> I happened to copy it in while waiting for mesa to build :-P
<erappleman> what's making nouveau 3d still a no-go? i know it wasn't ready for lucid or maverick, but why not natty?
<bryceh> erappleman, upstream is not yet supporting it (no bug reports)
<bryceh> erappleman, as well, it feels like something that's going to have a lot of weird random bugs for oddball hardware or strange corner cases, and we're not sure the group of us have the skillz/time for solving them
<erappleman> loldebian
<bryceh> erappleman, huh?
<erappleman> isn't debian our upstream?
<bryceh> erappleman, nouveau upstream at fdo
<erappleman> oh
<bryceh> for Xorg the debian guys prefer us to work directly with X.org upstream if it's issues unrelated to just packaging
<erappleman> ah. sarvatt.
<erappleman> dx7 works
<erappleman> not dx8 or dx9
<Sarvatt> how are you changing dx modes?
<erappleman> dxdiag in wine
<erappleman> BINGO
<erappleman> downgraded wine to 1.0.x
<erappleman> nice.
<Sarvatt> bryceh: ok intel in x-updates, sorry that took so long
<bryceh> Sarvatt, awesome thanks
<erappleman> thanks sarvatt
<Azelphur> Hi I'm having a problem with X crashes, I recently replaced my nvidia 6600GT with a 9500GT, now X has started crashing. I followed the Obtaining backtraces instructions and got a backtrace, which is here http://azelphur.com/crashlog.txt.zip
<Azelphur> I had to zip it because it's a pretty large backtrace (17MB)
<Azelphur> It looks like libarecord is doing something crazy and recursive that's causing X to crash :s
<Sarvatt> Azelphur: guessing you were using nvidia-173 for the 6600GT and left it installed when you switched?
<Azelphur> I did originally, then I uninstalled anything to do with nvidia and reinstalled using jockey to ensure I had the right driver
<Sarvatt> can ya pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log of it trying to start up?
<Azelphur> oh hey, I do have nvidia-173-modaliases
<Azelphur> Sarvatt: sorry, it does start up, it just crashes after a few hours
<Sarvatt> thats ok, modaliases are needed for jockey to work
<Sarvatt> ah
<Sarvatt> what version is the nvidia driver and what ubuntu release are you using?
<Azelphur> even if the machine is left idle it'll crash all by itself, so I don't think there's anything I'm doing to trigger the crash
<Sarvatt> it could be a ton of things, there should be some trace of the crash in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Azelphur> I'm using maverick (specifically mythbuntu) and I'm using nvidia-glx-185
<Azelphur> Sarvatt: yea, I checked there and there's literally nothing, which makes it weird
<Azelphur> I can only guess that X is crashing before it has a chance to write anything to the log file
<Azelphur> well not literally nothing, but nothing related to the crash
<Sarvatt> how does it crash?
<Sarvatt> screen go blank and not come back? does X restart?
<Azelphur> X restarts, so I end up at the login screen
<Sarvatt> there should definitely be something in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old when that happens, hmm
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/WFiVW0eM
<Azelphur> I don't see anything :(
<Sarvatt> can ya cat /var/log/Xorg.*.log | pastebinit
<Sarvatt> err wait
<Azelphur> haha, beat you to it
<Sarvatt> cat /var/log/Xorg* | pastebinit
<Azelphur> pastebin above is that
<Sarvatt> maybe its /var/log/Xorg.1.log.old or something
<Azelphur> yea, I did Xorg*
<Sarvatt> oh hmm
<bryceh> look in /var/log/gdm
<Azelphur> bryceh: there's a lot of files in there, anything in particular?
<Sarvatt> sudo cat /var/log/gdm/:0* | pastebinit ?
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/j29tsTbQ
<bryceh> Azelphur, usually can pick it out by last change timestamp on the file
<Sarvatt> i'm stumped, no traces of you even logging out ever
<Azelphur> D:
<bryceh> dmesg?
<Sarvatt> has it happened since you booted last?
<Azelphur> bryceh: nothing, checked that :(
<Azelphur> only 4 messages for the entire day, none of them relevant
<Azelphur> Sarvatt: yes
<Sarvatt> can ya pastebin the dmesg just in case?
<Sarvatt> ~/.xsession-errors might be handy too but you might not want to pastebin that in case there is anything sensitive in it
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/WM8HaB0S got a bit longer since I checked it at 4 lines, but nothing interesting I can see
<Azelphur> that's all of today, and it's crashed a few times today
<Azelphur> I don't have a ~/.xsession-errors
<Azelphur> oh wait derp, logged in as root when I was looking at the gdm folder
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/dNs0sm53 there's xsession-errors
<bryceh> Azelphur, have you tried reinstalling the driver?
<Azelphur> bryceh: yes
<bryceh> this bit's interesting:
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42 Scroll Detection: -scrollcopyrect mode is in effect to
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   use RECORD extension to try to detect scrolling windows
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   (induced by either user keystroke or mouse input).
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   If this yields undesired behavior (poor response, painting
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   errors, etc) it may be disabled via: '-noscr'
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   Also see the -help entry for tuning parameters.
<Sarvatt> well I see it crashing there but nothing about why it happened.. are you sure you don't have logout mapped to a button on the remote or something maybe?
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   You can press 3 Alt_L's (Left "Alt" key) in a row to
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   repaint the screen, also see the -fixscreen option for
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42   periodic repaints.
<bryceh> #
<bryceh> 03/12/2010 19:09:42 X FBPM extension not supported.
<Azelphur> Sarvatt: nope, as I said I've seen it do it while all input devices where a good 5 meters are from any people :)
<bryceh> it'd help to have symbols installed
<Azelphur> bryceh: what's the package for the symbols?
<bryceh> guessing librecord is capturing some event from a window, then triggering a callback via CallCallbacks, then when that's written to the client it triggers a librecord event
<bryceh> but hard to guess without line numbers
<bryceh> Azelphur, xserver-xorg-core-dbg maybe
<Sarvatt> Azelphur: what's the version of your xserver-xorg-core package?
<Azelphur> got that installed, next time it crashes I'll get another backtrace in here :)
<Azelphur> Sarvatt: 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7
<Sarvatt> i'm going to go out on a limb and say some part of mythtv uses qt somewhere and you're hitting the bug fixed in maverick-updates
<Sarvatt> because you're using xinerama too
<Azelphur> mythtv is pretty much entirely qt, so yea...
<Sarvatt> Azelphur: ahhh enable maverick-updates
<Azelphur> shiny :D
<Sarvatt> or is xorg-server not in -updates yet? :(
<Sarvatt> xorg-server (2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7.1) maverick-proposed; urgency=low
<Sarvatt>   * debian/patches/207_Xext_panoramiXprocs_fix_typo.patch:
<Sarvatt>     - This prevents Qt applications from crashing when using
<Sarvatt>       Xinerama multi-head with drivers such as nvidia (LP: #650539).
<Azelphur> I'm not using xinerama though
<Sarvatt> maybe when mythtv crashes because of that it restarts the session in mythbuntu
<Azelphur> at least I shouldn't be, it's a single display
<Sarvatt> your log said you were I thought
<Azelphur> that's odd then, there is only one display
<Sarvatt> 03/12/2010 19:09:42 Xinerama is present and active (e.g. multi-head).
<Sarvatt> 03/12/2010 19:09:42 Xinerama: number of sub-screens: 1
<Sarvatt> 03/12/2010 19:09:42 Xinerama: no blackouts needed (only one sub-screen)
<Azelphur> fun, maybe it's an s-video out thing
<bryceh> wonky
<Azelphur> I have maverick-updates enabled, did you mean maverick-proposed or backports?
<Sarvatt> Azelphur: ahh darn, I was hoping it migrated to -updates already :(
<Sarvatt> yeah it's in proposed for sure if its not there
<Azelphur> ok, got myself on -updates and running an upgrade now, will keep an eye on it and see if it does it again, if it does hopefully I'll have a better backtrace with symbols this time :)
<Sarvatt> i'd enable proposed, apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (just to see what packages are offered, hit n) then upgrade the ones you need. should be xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-core-dbg xserver-common
<Azelphur> I'm cool with -proposed, I use -proposed on my PC anyway
<Sarvatt> anyone happen to have a machine using fglrx on natty or maverick handy that could try xorg-edgers? need to know if fglrx works without an xorg.conf with it before trying to push that into natty :)
<Sarvatt> nvidia has been working fine for the past week of me trying to break things with no xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> would be nice to not have things broken because of the old xorg.conf when people remove nvidia or fglrx outside of jockey
<Sarvatt> ugh yeah we need a fixed up libvdpau for 32 bit flash acceleration to work on amd64, it works in debian
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: install http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/libv/libvdpau/lib32vdpau1_0.4.1-2_amd64.deb :)
<Sarvatt> we can't build that package because ia32-libs is in universe and libvdpau in main..
<bryceh> yay, finally no more 8080's in my urls
<bryceh> http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/versions-current.html
<Sarvatt> huh, how does wine manage to build-dep on ia32-libs yet be on the livecd?
<Sarvatt> wine1.2 in universe, wine dummy package in main, hmm
<Sarvatt> bryceh: nice, did they open port 80 or did ya fix it another way?
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, would that work for 64-bit flash on amd64?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: yea
<Sarvatt> err
<Sarvatt> no
<Sarvatt> no acceleration in the 64 bit flash release
<Sarvatt> works for 32 bit flash on amd64 thogh
<bjsnider> i don't use that
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-04
<bryceh> Sarvatt, they opened port 80
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, why can't libvdpau be moved to universe?
<Sarvatt> there were things in main depending on it, but heck if I can find what it was now
<Sarvatt> ffmpeg I think
<Sarvatt> yep it build-deps on libvdpau-dev
<bryceh> Sarvatt, hey I've got fglrx on natty now, if you still need testing
<Sarvatt> any reason we need xorg-docs in main?
<bryceh> can't seem to get unity running on it
<Sarvatt> libservlet2.4-java (universe/libs)
<Sarvatt> fop (universe/text)
<Sarvatt> xml-commons-external (universe/libs)
<Sarvatt> batik (universe/misc)
<Sarvatt> ant1.7 (universe/java)
<Sarvatt> xmlgraphics-commons (universe/libs) build deps :(
<bryceh> Sarvatt, not something that seems to get a lot of use
<Sarvatt> bryceh: any chance ya could try xorg-edgers and move your xorg.conf aside, or rebuild whats in git with the 105 patch enabled?
<bryceh> sure
<bryceh> are those new deps or did they get bumped out of main?
<Sarvatt> new deps for pdf's
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-docs/+bug/682621
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682621 in xorg-docs (Ubuntu) "FTBFS new dependency on fop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released]
<bryceh> anything depend on xorg-docs?
<Sarvatt> not sure that delta is worth carrying instead of just shoving it in universe, but need to look more
<bryceh> if not, and if we don't ship it on the cd, then probably best to demote
<bryceh> Sarvatt, btw did you ever manage to get unity up?
<Sarvatt> yeah it's working fine now but was a major headache, dont even know how I fixed it and its getting broken again every update
<Sarvatt> anything stick out in ~/.xsession-errors?
<bryceh> nope
<Sarvatt> ah xterm and xorg need xorg-docs, whoops
<Sarvatt> bryceh: you already nuke ~/.config/compiz-1 and/or ~/compiz-1?
<Sarvatt> do you see it trying to load stuff like the text plugin for compiz in ~/.xsession-errors?
<bryceh> maybe those dependencies can be broken
<bryceh> they might be there only to keep docs in the archive
<bryceh> alright, test box is upgraded to xorg-edgers
<bryceh> apt-
<bryceh> root@dorset:~# apt-cache policy fglrx
<bryceh> fglrx:
<bryceh>   Installed: 2:8.780-0ubuntu3
<bryceh>   Candidate: 2:8.780-0ubuntu3
<bryceh>   Version table:
<bryceh>  *** 2:8.780-0ubuntu3 0
<bryceh>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/restricted i386 Packages
<bryceh>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Sarvatt> fglrx version doesn't matter, just need 0ubuntu0sarvatt2 of xorg-servr
<bryceh> fglrx didn't get updated?
<bryceh> aha
<Sarvatt> nah i only update that in x-updates
<bryceh> ok, rebooting
<Sarvatt> i use both ppas at once for blobs
<bryceh> interesting
<bryceh> this box takes a long time to reboot, I think there's a dead drive in it
<Sarvatt> kinda why i dont like the artificial xserver abi's added to the nvidia and fglrx packages since they work on multiple abi's :)
<Sarvatt> removing the xorg.conf install from fglrx/nvidia will be a jockey change
<bjsnider> if someone still decides to use xorg.conf it will nbot break things in natty will it?
<Sarvatt> nope wont affect it at all
<bjsnider> you mean it will be ignored?
<Sarvatt> no it'll be used
<bryceh> jockey-gtk didn't work for me, I had to use jockey-text for some reason
<bryceh> wow, the boot logo is fuuugly with fglrx
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ok, well it looks like X came up same as before
<Sarvatt> \o/
<Sarvatt> you removed your xorg.conf right?
<bryceh> fglrx, no xorg.conf :-)
<Sarvatt> yay
<Sarvatt> bryceh: thanks a ton for testing that, my fglrx box is on lucid still and need to upgrade it
<bryceh> bryce@dorset:~$ ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; dmesg | grep taints ; grep fglrx /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wc -l
<bryceh> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<bryceh> [  223.513489] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
<bryceh> 257
<bryceh> bryce@dorset:~$ 
<Sarvatt> can I see your xorg.0.log?
<bryceh> sure
<bryceh> http://pastebin.com/964PBpSD
<Sarvatt> bryceh: cool, get a new GPU?
<bryceh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, this is just my test box
<bryceh> I'm always chunking cards in and out of it
<Sarvatt> hmm, just realized my gpu isn't supported by nouveau and nouveau probes before nvidia does in my xorg.0.log, need to test this on something nouveau supports to be sure it bails right
<Sarvatt> actually it should be fine, kernel module wont load with nvidia there so it should bail always anyway
<bryceh> yay, http://www.bryceharrington.org/cgi-bin/send_upstream.cgi back online
<bryceh> (just had to reinstall bzutils... shoulda done that months ago)
<Sarvatt> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-xorg/xserver/xorg-server.git;a=commit;h=a06d0a60a91b7eb2e6915a8721349106f5ed0e07 is the patch, its commented out in the series for now
<bryceh> alright... unity
<bryceh> Sarvatt, you going to post to ubuntu-x@ about confless fglrx?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, betcha get your name on phoronix
<Sarvatt> thats why I dont post there, we're all here :)
<Sarvatt> (except tormod!)
<bryceh> ok so what I'm seeing with unity is I get the background image and the mouse cursor, and I can launch (undecorated) client apps externally
<Sarvatt> it was just the darn DefaultDepth option stopping the proprietary drivers from working
<Sarvatt> yep that sounds on par with every failure i've had with it so far :)
<Sarvatt> lemme see ~/.xsession-errors
<bryceh> first I'm trying...  $ DISPLAY=:0 compiz
<Sarvatt> actually, undecorated? so g-s-d crashed?
<Sarvatt> thats what happened to me with today's updates
<bryceh> it works fine with gnome classic tho
<bryceh> bryce     1542  0.0  0.5  99836 11172 ?        Ssl  18:07   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<bryceh> appears to be running
<Sarvatt> did compiz load at the beginning of your ~/.xsession-errors?
<bryceh> .xsession-errors - http://pastebin.com/THBL2Nec
<Sarvatt> it doesn't migrate you right if you werent using compiz before upgrading from what I saw
<Sarvatt> yep you were using metacity before migrating
<bryceh> aha
<Sarvatt> gconf-editor, umm
<Sarvatt>  /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager
<Sarvatt> change to compiz
<bryceh> alrighty
<Sarvatt> saw people say making metacity work was an a2 target..
<Sarvatt> you dont get a gnome-panel unless you start compiz (thats why classic works)
<bryceh> ok so not worth reporting?
<Sarvatt> or classic sets the panel to gnome-panel, can't remember which it was
<bryceh> hmm, that didn't seem to do it
<bryceh> should I also set panel to something other than gnome-panel?
<bryceh> also, not seeing any compiz process
<Sarvatt> you're starting a classic session?
<bryceh> no, trying to get unity
<Sarvatt> thought the panel should be '' in a gnome desktop (unity) session, hmm
<bryceh> I'll try that
<Sarvatt> i wouldn't..
<bryceh> too late
<bryceh> wow, didn't like that
<Sarvatt> if it started a classic session again like i think it did you wont get a gnome-panel in it
<bryceh> ah duh
<bryceh> still no go
<bryceh> and gnome-session[2810]: WARNING: Unable to find provider '' of required component 'panel'
<Sarvatt> i get that in a unity session that works right
<Sarvatt> you could try loading compiz, running ccsm and enabling the unity plugin just to try it out
<bryceh> probably I should just do a reinstall
<Sarvatt> i think the gconf changes need a reboot to stick now btw, last time I fixed it they did at least..
<Sarvatt> well guess not since your panel change didn't
<bryceh> aha, it's a compiz crash
<bryceh> bryce@dorset:~$ DISPLAY=:0 compiz
<bryceh> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<bryceh> Starting gtk-window-decorator
<bryceh> compiz: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so: undefined symbol: decor_property_to_quads
<bryceh> bryce     3666  0.0  0.0   1896   492 ?        Ss   18:35   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Sarvatt> i dont even have a /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so, its /usr/lib/libdeco.so
<Sarvatt> libdecor.so
<Sarvatt> dpkg -S /usr/lib/compiz/libdecoration.so
<bryceh> compiz-plugins
<Sarvatt> whats the version on that?
<bryceh> compiz-plugins:
<bryceh>   Installed: 1:0.8.6-0ubuntu12
<bryceh>   Candidate: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop2-0ubuntu4
<bryceh> aha
<bryceh> hmm
<bryceh> The following packages have been kept back:
<bryceh>   apport-gtk bind9-host binfmt-support compiz compiz-core compiz-fus...
<Sarvatt> aptitude why-not compiz-plugins?
<bryceh> I'm dist-upgrading
<Sarvatt> err
<Sarvatt> ah
<bryceh> yeah
<bryceh> silly incomplete upgrade :-/
<Sarvatt> you didn't dist-upgrade to natty?
<bryceh> guess not
<Sarvatt> ppa-purge works again on natty in case you go to downgrade btw
<bryceh> aha, the currently active user on bug 682712 is on lucid with natty kernel too
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682712 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "x server crashes with: [drm:i915_gem_mmap_gtt_ioctl] *ERROR* Attempting to mmap a purgeable buffer (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682712
<bryceh> bit of irony in his last comment about not wanting to jeopardize stability
<Sarvatt> bryceh: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=a44a63d2ff6c01c3dc61de6f736dd441ddd25e52 fixes a really specific hang that I notice through the IPEHR and the intel_error_decode output, I dont think its related to that bug
<Sarvatt> IPEHR is 0x01820000 (or similar) and the batchbuffer always hangs in MI_WAIT_FOR_EVENT
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/683992
<Sarvatt> they all look exactly like that
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683992 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[arrandale] GPU lockup 9ce07484 (IPEHR: 0x01820000) (dup-of: 626967)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626967 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[arrandale] GPU lockup 85a8ad2d (IPEHR: 0x01820000) (affects: 8) (dups: 20) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, oh, I must have misunderstood when you mentioned it previously
<Sarvatt> sorry about that, I probably mentioned it when you were talking about the other bug
<Sarvatt> jcristau: you may want to pick up that commit for squeeze, we've had a crazy amount of bugs about it
<Sarvatt> ah hah!
<Sarvatt> IPEHR: 0x01800002 is the same thing on GM45
<Sarvatt> cool, here comes another 30-40 dupes on that bug
<xelister> hello
<xelister> it seems Ubuntu provides a broken version of fglrx
<xelister> doesnt work properly with OpenCL it seems
<ion> Are non-broken versions of fglrx supposed to exist?
<Sarvatt> opencl is a separate download afaik, you have to install it yourself http://developer.amd.com/gpu/ATIStreamSDK/Pages/default.aspx#five
<Sarvatt> bryceh: would you mind accepting the nominations on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/626967 so I can close natty as fix released?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626967 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "MASTER: Hang in MI_WAIT_FOR_EVENT on framebuffer switch. (affects: 11) (dups: 23) (heat: 170)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, done
<Sarvatt> thanks a ton
<Sarvatt> oh hell, closing the natty bug makes it stop showing up in a default search even though the maverick one is open?!
<bryceh> yes
<Sarvatt> guess I better bookmark it then
<xelister> ion: debian appears to not have this bug
<xelister> how to get a catalyst 10.10 (not-beta)  driver (fglrx) for ubuntu 10.10 x64 installed?
<bryceh> weird, keyboard repeat just now quit working
<bryceh> that's annoying
<xelister> <Diablo-D3> xelister: the bug is ubuntu is a bunch of fags who DEMAND AMD hand over broken drivers so they can package them and ship them out
<xelister> lol >_>
<xelister> no seriously, can we get proper 10.10 driver in ubuntu? some stuff is broken with current fglrx
<vish_> !test
<ubot4`> Failed!
<vish_> ha!
<vish_> i'm trying to debug a freeze,  i'm looking at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing#Debugging%20Hangs%20/%20Freezes%20/%20Lockups
<vish_> after gdb breakpoint , is it gdb cont or gdb run?
<vish_> also, xorg.0.log does not mention anything helpful :s , but the freeze occurs mainly when i'm scrolling..   any clue as to what the function-name can be?
<bjsnider> xelister, i'm shocked that naything is broken in fglrx, or any linux graphics driver. but especially fglrx, which is known for its supreme stability and excellent features, not to mention timely delivery.
<bjsnider> if there are any bugs in fglrx, this will be the first i've ever heard of it
<xelister> bjsnider: are you kidding me
<xelister> bjsnider: lockups very often. even on switching virtual terminals
<xelister> and opencl bitcoin miners is giving wrong results it seems (so opencl -> AMD stream support appears broken) on radeon 5790
<bjsnider> well, i'll have to go and re-evaluate my worldview, because my faith in the world has been deeply shaken
<bryceh> bjsnider, ;-)
<jcristau> Sarvatt: thanks for the heads up
<xelister> so.. how to use the 10.11 catalyst drivers on ubuntu? 
#ubuntu-x 2010-12-05
<DanaG> Hmm, anyone here familiar with the Bamboo Touch device?
<DanaG> https://lists.launchpad.net/multi-touch-dev/msg00314.html
<DanaG> I just got a new Wacom Bamboo Touch (no pen) as a gift. I want to know how much gesture support there is in Linux, before opening it.
<DanaG> I'm back.  Anyway, so I'll idle here in case anyone later answers about bamboo touch.
<xelister> hello
<xelister> guys how to try 10.11 catalyst driver best on ubuntu
<Yefloa__> hi, problem installing propertiary driver (ati... . run) driver 10.11, into Ubuntu maverick (10.10) amd64.  aticonfig --initial -f    says no adapters detected.  I run the .run --buildpkg and then dpkg -i *dpkg and rebooted. How to fix?
<Yefloa__> im getting:    failed to load: libfglrxdrm.so   any idea why?  or how to debug    Trying to install binary 10.11 catalyst
<Yefloa__> libatiuki.so no such file
<Yefloa__> the file is present in /usr/lib/fglrx/
<Yefloa__> overall X has trouble finding so files.  The files are there, but they are named .so.1  instead .so (ln -s fixes)   or some other .so file can not find other .so file ... what the fuck is going on here
<Yefloa__> ATI support is shitty.
<vish_> how do i debug a freeze?
<vish_> X has just frozen and when i'm sshing into the client, i'm not even able to Ctrl-C 
<vish_> X is just frozen, and the only way seems to be for me to Alt+Sys+k.. , it there anyway for me to get some backtrace from this freeze? 
<vish_> Xor.log doesnt show anything special , so i'm not even sure what break points to set ..
<vish_> Xorg.0.log
<Duke`> hi
<Duke`> latest xorg-video-intel is broken on my i945/maverick (black screen after splash screen)
<Yefloa__> ok never mind... the problem was old nvidia modules/shit that was not uninstalled
<Sarvatt_> Duke`: copy-fb broken again, fixed one is uploaded now
<Duke`> okay
<Duke`> on maverick too?
<Sarvatt_> yeah
<Sarvatt_> hmm failed to build on maverick http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60147488/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.xserver-xorg-video-intel_2%3A2.13.901%2Bgit20101205.c2fac6ca-0ubuntu0sarvatt2~maverick_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt_> savage failed the same way, i think the maverick buildds are screwed up. will keep retrying it
<greg-g> hey all, any suggestions on how to triage/debug this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/682864 (I'm the reporter)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682864 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[GMA 4500MHD] Display freeze after VGA cable disconnected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt_> Duke`: looks like the linux-libc-dev in 2.6.37-8 is screwed and it didn't hit natty yet because it's still waiting in NEW, rebuilding now
<Sarvatt_> greg-g: I'm 99% sure your problem is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/626967
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626967 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: Hang in MI_WAIT_FOR_EVENT on framebuffer switch. (affects: 29) (dups: 41) (heat: 314)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Sarvatt_> greg-g: hopefully should have that fixed in -proposed/-updates soon, if you need it fixed now you can enable this PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<greg-g> Sarvatt_: I can test that PPA, sure. Thanks!
<greg-g> I'll leave my bug open for now but subscribe to that one.
<vish> Sarvatt_: hey, how do i debug a freeze? i'm trying to follow the wiki, but i have no clue as to what the function name can be.. for (gdb) break <function-name>
<vish> is there any list of function names?
<vish> the X freeze happens at random when scrolling
<Sarvatt_> vish: gdb break make_me_freeze? :) it could be anything, if you aren't getting a crash gdb aint gonna help that much, you want to find a way to avoid the freeze to narrow down the suspects probably
<Sarvatt_> like, does it happen without compiz?
<vish> hmm, i havent tried without compiz..
<Sarvatt_> what gpu is it?
<vish> RV515
<Sarvatt_> what kernel?
<vish> .35
<vish> and it doesnt crash, i'v ssh'd into the session, it just freezes and doesnt mention any crashes
<Sarvatt_> nothing in dmesg?
 * vish checks..
<vish> nope, no mention of 'errors' in dmesg
<vish> error too
<vish> when it freezes i'm only able to move the pointer and nothing reacts..
<vish> random freezes are a bother :/ , it freezes very randomly when i'm scrolling something, its like living with a constant fear of being frozen ;p
<Sarvatt_> gpu hang and nothing in dmesg or the xorg.0.log? thats odd
<Sarvatt_> how about /var/log/gdm/:0.log?
<Sarvatt_> would be at the very bottom if there's anything there
<Sarvatt_> vish: sorry to run but the wife wants to go christmas shopping and i've been stalling for 2 hours now as it is, gotta run
<vish> Sarvatt_: sure, no hurry,  thanks.. :)
<Sarvatt_> vish:  you could try just attaching to the X process and getting a bt to see what its stuck doing maybe
<Azelphur> Sarvatt_: still getting that issue with the X crashes, got another backtrace on the way :D
<Azelphur> It's at 82,000 entries and counting, it's still printing it all out rofl
<vish> Sarvatt_: yeah, i tried attaching, but it just hangs with nothing else..
<vish> it just stays "Continuing." even when it is frozen
<Sarvatt_> if you attach with -p and the X process id it'll wait for you to cont manually, and you can just bt from there instead of cont
<vish> ah ha!
<vish> Sarvatt_: so i should attach *when* it is frozen?
<vish> i hadnt tried that, thanks :)
<jcristau> or attach before, and then ^c when it's frozen
<vish> jcristau: i tried Ctrl-C , and Ctrl-\ but they dont seem /visually/ to cause it to break, i might have to type commands blindly the next time i guess
<vish> once i ^C , it just stays that way, and i dont get back to the (gdb) prompt'
<Sarvatt_> you need to start X with another command for ^c to work in gdb dont you? seem to remember having that problem before
<vish> the last time i had to blindly type "quit" and "y" to detach..
<Sarvatt_> blindly? are you using gdb on the same machine? ya want to do it over ssh
<vish> ssh
<Sarvatt_> like -keeptty or something, argh can't remember
<Sarvatt_> Azelphur: dont keep trying to get the backtrace, it's going to just recurse forever and isn't useful for your crash, sucks that upgrade didn't fix it :(
 * Sarvatt_ disappears for real
<vish> this i what i see in the terminal (when i'v ssh'd) :
<vish> (gdb) cont 
<vish> Continuing. 
<vish> ^\^C^\^\^C^C^C^C^Cquit
<vish> y 
<vish> Quit
<vish> i'm just expecting the gdb prompt to be there and quitting
<vish> while the gdb record has only :
<vish> (gdb) cont
<vish> Continuing.
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> yea it's mostly the same thing
<vish> heh, but i found it interesting that the X keeps getting a lot of SIBPIPE and broken calls … ;p
<vish> broken pipe rather..
<Azelphur> bryceh / bryceh_ you wanted a backtrace from the crashes I was having yesterday on my 9500GT in arecord, http://pastebin.com/uZ8RnB57
<Azelphur> that's a small part of it, but it just keeps printing the same thing, I'm curious to see how deep it is, as you can see I'm already at 120k recursions :D
<Azelphur> ah it finished, 127,060 :D
<Azelphur> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/misc/gdb-Xorg.txt.tar.gz here's the full backtrace
<Azelphur> probably wanna think about what text editor you open that in though, it's 358k lines
<RAOF> Wow.  Busy weekend.
<tuga3d> hi all, anyone using xorg-edgers ppa?
<RAOF> A fair number of people do, yes.
<Sarvatt_> tuga3d: if you're using intel on maverck it should be fixed now if you update
<RAOF> Sarvatt_: Good $TIME_OF_DAY :)
<Sarvatt_> heya RAOF :)
<Sarvatt_> copyfb broken again post 2.13.901 :(
<tuga3d> Sarvatt_: i'm using nvidia with nouveau drivers and i get this error trying to start blender
<tuga3d> blender: nvfx_state_fb.c:36: nvfx_surface_get_render_target: Assertion `target->pitch' failed.
<tuga3d> since the update i made today :(
<tuga3d> Sarvatt_: on maverick
<Sarvatt_> what mesa version?
<Sarvatt_> ah
<RAOF> Sarvatt_: copyfb should get pushed upstream with 1.10, now that the server-side bits have actually happened :)
<tuga3d> Sarvatt_: 7.10
<Sarvatt_> tuga3d: fixed upstream, i'll package a new one up now
<Sarvatt_> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=af5345d9371e927019d51ce3ad198958f8cd42a9
<tuga3d> :) cool
<tuga3d> Sarvatt_: thanks!!!
<Sarvatt_> no worries, will take about 30 minutes to show up, thanks for the heads up :)
<tuga3d> Sarvatt_: wow! thank you
<tuga3d> Sarvatt_: working great, thanks again
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-28
<Sarvatt> darn rrva is gone, was going to suggest lowering the 'Synaptics Noise Cancellation' property depending on how "different" it feels
<Sarvatt> oh 1.4->edgers, thats not the problem then
<Milos_SD> tseliot, I think I know what is the problem with fglrx ... Even if I select dgpu with aticonfig, when I try to start Xserver, it PowerXpress is starting igpu :)
<tseliot> Milos_SD: but does X segfault in your case?
<Milos_SD> tseliot, yes... same errors as last time
<Milos_SD> I can change from integrated to discreat graphics with aticonfig tool, but when I start X, it alweys wants to start integrated (even if I selected discreat)
<Milos_SD> and maybe the real problem is this error: (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.
<tseliot> Milos_SD: I'm not really sure about that. A screen section shouldn't be required at all
<Milos_SD> first it loads intel module, then after that error it unloads it, and then powerXpress is selecting intel graphics, and xserver segfault at the end ...
<Sarvatt> bryceh: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604994 still a problem?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604994 in linux (Ubuntu) "Automatically unblank after hibernate (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yep looks like it works
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, are there power issues with snb hardware?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: more details....?
<bjsnider> it's bugabundo's laptop. dying after less than 3 hours
<Sarvatt> dying how?
<bjsnider> brand new
<Sarvatt> like battery running out?
<bjsnider> power suckage
<bjsnider> yes
<FernandoMiguel> houdy
<Sarvatt> what laptop? i'm guessing a hybrid
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: hi
<FernandoMiguel> dell vostro v131
<FernandoMiguel> intel hd3000 ONLYT
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: boot with i915.i915_enable_rc6=1, big power savings :)
<bjsnider> it's not hybrid, only snb
<FernandoMiguel> adding that to kernel and rebooting
<bjsnider> i suggested it could be snb, and i guess i might be right
<FernandoMiguel> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet i915.i915_enable_rc6=1"
<bjsnider> how long _should_ the battery last? shows how much i know about laptops
<Sarvatt> pcie_aspm=force too
<Sarvatt> depends on the system!
<bjsnider> yeah but he's using the 3.2 kernel already
<Sarvatt> and how big a battery you got..
<FernandoMiguel> I grepped COS for 915 , nothing
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: 6 cells.
<FernandoMiguel> lasts 9h on windows 7 64bits
<bjsnider> i wonder what graphics driver they use then
<FernandoMiguel> <3 h in ubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> 4h in chromiumos
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: boot a vm and check
<FernandoMiguel> it's dead quick
<FernandoMiguel> they have all kind of images
<FernandoMiguel> and it boots in 5 secs
<bjsnider> i meant in your case
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> how can I see?
<bjsnider> no idea
<bjsnider> without a termimal
<bjsnider> how did you find out what kernel you were using?
<FernandoMiguel> I have one
<bjsnider> well, lsmod
<FernandoMiguel> Host F1
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: seriously though, try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1" and sudo update-grub, should make a big difference on that thing
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/Screenshot%20at%202011-11-28%2019%3A27%3A59.png
<FernandoMiguel> I always ALWAYS forget update-grub2
<FernandoMiguel> rebootng
<FernandoMiguel> brb
<Sarvatt> it's probably stuck at 800mhz gpu frequency 100% of the time and enabling rc6 will fix it if its anything like the vostro 3750 i've got here, looks exactly the same except that one uses a ULV celeron cpu
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> better
<FernandoMiguel> MUCH better
<FernandoMiguel> 4:30
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, is there any portable computer that's been made recently that you don't have in front of you?
<FernandoMiguel> and I'm at 80% bat
<Sarvatt> it's probably stuck at 800mhz gpu frequency 100% of the time and enabling rc6 will fix it if its anything like the vostro 3750 i've got here, looks exactly the same except that one uses a ULV celeron cpu
<FernandoMiguel> but boot was way slower, and login blew on me
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: said that after you disappeared, sorry
<Sarvatt> can watch -n 1 'sudo grep CAGF /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_cur_delayinfo' to watch the gpu clock speeds change
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: I got i7z 
<Sarvatt> pretty useless for you 
<FernandoMiguel> and powertop
<Sarvatt> that celeron doesnt have turbo boost
<Sarvatt> was talking about gpu clock speeds
<FernandoMiguel> this is an i5 2nd gen
<FernandoMiguel> ahhh gpu
<FernandoMiguel> soorrrryyyyy
<Sarvatt> oh sorry, i looked up vostro v131 and it was only offered in celeron
<FernandoMiguel> nope
<FernandoMiguel> CAGF: 650MHz
<Sarvatt> x86_energy_perf_policy -v 'powersave'
<Sarvatt> thats another little trick if it works
<FernandoMiguel> In grup?
<Sarvatt> nope in a terminal
<FernandoMiguel> wait... that's a scalator
<FernandoMiguel> I rather have it ondemand
<FernandoMiguel> would love to limit it to 2.3GHz and turn off turbo mode
<Sarvatt> oh nah this is a sandybridge specific tweak to adjust turbo boost policy
<Sarvatt> powersave makes it less likely to jump to higher clock speeds
<FernandoMiguel> cool
<FernandoMiguel> apt-get install linux-tools-common
<FernandoMiguel> instaling
<FernandoMiguel> # x86_energy_perf_policy -v 'powersave'
<FernandoMiguel> x86_energy_perf_policy_3.2.0-2 not found
<FernandoMiguel> You may need to install linux-tools-3.2.0-2
<FernandoMiguel> catche 22
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: on oneiric using precise kernel?
<Sarvatt> just install linux-tools-3.0.0-13
<Sarvatt> and sudo x86_energy_perf_policy_3.0.0-13 -v 'powersave'
<Sarvatt> instead
<FernandoMiguel> Linux Bostro 3.2.0-2-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Nov 25 10:47:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FernandoMiguel> todays update
<FernandoMiguel> # sudo x86_energy_perf_policy -v 'powersave'
<FernandoMiguel> x86_energy_perf_policy_3.2.0-2 not found
<FernandoMiguel> You may need to install linux-tools-3.2.0-2
<FernandoMiguel> I'm on root......
<FernandoMiguel> # x86_energy_perf_policy_3.0.0-13 -v 'powersave'
<FernandoMiguel> No command 'x86_energy_perf_policy_3.0.0-13' found, did you mean:
<FernandoMiguel>  Command 'x86_energy_perf_policy_3.0.0-11' from package 'linux-tools-3.0.0-11' (main)
<FernandoMiguel> x86_energy_perf_policy_3.0.0-13: command not found
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install linux-tools-3.2.0-2
<Sarvatt> whats that say
<Sarvatt> anyway this isnt a big deal, thats a very minor tweak
<FernandoMiguel> The following extra packages will be installed:
<FernandoMiguel>   libdw1
<FernandoMiguel> ~# x86_energy_perf_policy -v 'powersave'
<FernandoMiguel> CPUID.06H.ECX: 0x9
<FernandoMiguel> cpu0  msr0x1b0 0x0000000000000006 -> 0x000000000000000f
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: are this permanent or on boot?
<Sarvatt> woohoo it worked, you were at performance mode
<Sarvatt> per boot
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> 4h24 now
<FernandoMiguel> Battery 0: Discharging, 80%, 03:42:53 remaining
<FernandoMiguel> LOL indicators and acpi don't agree
<Sarvatt> it takes 3-4 minutes before powertop numbers are reliable when it has to estimate
<FernandoMiguel> The battery reports a discharge rate of 15.7 W
<FernandoMiguel>               Usage     Device name
<FernandoMiguel>              37,1%        CPU use
<FernandoMiguel>              23,9%        Display backlight
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: turn screen brightness down? :P
<FernandoMiguel> it's at 20%
<FernandoMiguel> the darn thing always boots at 100%
<FernandoMiguel> no way to change it :(
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: anymore tweeks?
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: ok so they quote 9.5 hours for that thing, but thats only in the configuration with the 17w 1.1ghz celeron CPU
<FernandoMiguel> would love to see this go up above 8h
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: nope... I can do more than 8h on windows
<FernandoMiguel> never left I die, but I'm sure it goes above 9h easily
<bjsnider> windows 7 should be relatively power-hungry
<FernandoMiguel> with wifi off
<Sarvatt> i dont understand how, thats a small battery
<Sarvatt> 5 hours really sounds right for that thing
<FernandoMiguel> it does :)
<FernandoMiguel> I did 8h on it
<Sarvatt> whats the last full capacity in cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info ?
<FernandoMiguel> ~$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info | pastebinit 
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752887/
<FernandoMiguel> last full capacity:      5695 mAh
<Sarvatt> i get 8 hours on an e6420 with a 9 cell
<bjsnider> are these snb tweaks going to be in precise for everyone?
<Sarvatt> yea
<bjsnider> maybe the windows snb driver is more efficient at this point than the linux driver
<Sarvatt> rc6 will be on but only if VTd isn't enabled at the same time, which is a problem because it will be on lots of new machines soon
<FernandoMiguel> what's VTd?
<FernandoMiguel> The battery reports a discharge rate of 13.7 W
<FernandoMiguel>               Usage     Device name
<FernandoMiguel>              12,9%        CPU use
<FernandoMiguel>             100,0%        Audio codec hwC0D0: Conexant (pulseaudio )
<FernandoMiguel>              23,9%        Display backlight
<FernandoMiguel> no idea why audio spends soooooo much
<FernandoMiguel>             Package |             Core    |            CPU 0       CPU 2
<FernandoMiguel> Turbo Mode  18,5% 
<FernandoMiguel> 800 Mhz    45,2%       40,6%
<FernandoMiguel> Idle        29,6% 
<bjsnider> wonder what would happen if you ripped out the audio driver for a session
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: can't I turn off turbomode while on bat?
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: you pretty much did there
<Sarvatt> oh
<Sarvatt> doesnt look like it
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: i bet you could do something like this
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: do what?
<FernandoMiguel> and what's VTd?
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/752897/
<FernandoMiguel>  "Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O" (VT-d). ..
<Sarvatt> virtualization crap that causes hangs with some of the intel features
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: got any ideas why this laptop isn't entering suspend?
<FernandoMiguel> it wakes up after 10 secs
 * FernandoMiguel stupid alt f4
<ShawnRW> anyone know the way to get the brightness control keys to function with intel backlighting?
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-29
<Russ> the xorg-edgers evdev module is built without utouch support
<Russ> it wouldn't be a big deal, but the utouch library response to that is to hang
<Russ> so eog and evince don't start when using the xorg edgers ppa (at least under precise)
<Sarvatt> Russ: yeah, need to downgrade utouch-geis to 2.1.2-0ubuntu4 in precise
<Sarvatt> Russ: looks like there was a netsplit earlier, downgrade libutouch-geis1 to 2.1.2-0ubuntu4
<Russ> Sarvatt, thanks
<Russ> where is the xserver-xorg-input-evdev for use with the precise xorg-edgers xserver-xorg-core (1:2.6.0+git20110912.070f30e0-0ubuntu0sarvatt)?
<Russ> where is the xserver-xorg-input-evdev for use with the precise xorg-edgers xserver-xorg-core (2:1.11.2.901+git20111128+server-1.11-branch.bed7d7f3-0ubuntu0sarvatt~precise)?
<Sarvatt> in the ppa, what do you mean?
<Sarvatt> oh its not there for precise
<Sarvatt> Russ: thanks for the heads up
<Russ> np
<FernandoMiguel> guud evening
<bryceh> jeez that's quite a version string
<bryceh> Sarvatt, a SHA would be shorter ;-)
<bryceh> RAOF, any updates on xserver 1.11 eta?
#ubuntu-x 2011-11-30
<RAOF> bryceh: My forward-port of the multitouch patches is still breaking mouse grabs.  I guess at some point we'll want to just upload it anyway, without multitouch until Chase has that done.
<bryceh> RAOF, yeah, or else just decide to stick with 1.10.4
<RAOF> Hm, maybe.
<bryceh> looking at changelog for 1.11, looks like we'd miss a ton of fixes - http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-announce/2011-August/001729.html
<bryceh> although hard to say how many of those would fix issues people experience in practice.  We have 50 bugs open against oneiric's xserver, the bulk of which appear to actually be driver bugs at first glance.
<bryceh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server?field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.tag=oneiric+-kubuntu+-xubuntu+-ppc+-omit&field.tags_combinator=ALL
<bryceh> the 1.11.x branch would get backported fixes longer than 1.10, which may be pertinent given it's an LTS.
<RAOF> I think 1.11 is worth a bit of effort to get in.
<RAOF> Also, Rob Taylor was interested in backporting the DRI2 video work to the LTS X server; that'll be somewhat easier on 1.11
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-x 2011-12-01
<cnd> bryceh, are you able to reproduce bug #780961?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 780961 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "Xorg crash in PlayReleasedEvents with Sawfish when using keyboard-based window management (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 78)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/780961
<cnd> or have you tried?
<cnd> hmm, I can't get sawfish to come up
<cnd> at least not on a guest session
<bryceh> cnd, no
<bryceh> cnd, I'll try to set up something to reproduce it, but for now just wanted to see if you could spot anything obvious just from the report, or if you had suggestions of further analysis that could be done
<cnd> my thoughts are to figure out how to reproduce it :)
<cnd> that may mean running sawfish, opening a terminal, and playing back a device recording
<cnd> but I can't even get sawfish to run
<cnd> at least, I don't think it's running
<cnd> maybe sawfish is one of those environments where there's nothing on screen by default?
<bryceh> cnd, yeah it's pretty minimal.  maybe try on console DISPLAY=:0 xterm ?
<cnd> yeah, got an xterm up with decorations
<cnd> ok, I can switch between workspaces with super-L/R
<cnd> but no crash
<bryceh> trying it here...
<cnd> I can't seem to figure out how to get the keybinding for moving windows with C-Left and C-Right to work
<cnd> it just sits there...
<bryceh> yeah, wiggling windows here isn't crashing either
<bryceh> http://sawfish.wikia.com/wiki/Run-application
<bryceh> ~/.sawfishrc
<cnd> I think the next step is to create test packages with more debug output
<cnd> check when enqueueing events that the device is set (since it appears to be qe->device == NULL)
<cnd>  a core dump might not be a bad idea either
<cnd> it could tell us if there's memory corruption
<bryceh> ah good idea
<cnd> oh man, I just read on the X/Backtracing wiki page that -dumbSched fixes that annoying scheduler issue!
<bryceh> :-)
<cnd> I just throw in the towel when that happens and reattach with gdb
<cnd> losing all my state...
<cnd> bryceh, I'm building a test server
<Sarvatt> bryceh: how do you add a package to ubuntu-x-swat bug mail and your versions-current? would like to get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-mtrack on there
<Sarvatt> is the package list defined in an arsenal script? i seem to remember it scraping that info from launchpad instead
<Sarvatt> oo armhf builds started showing up
<bryceh> Sarvatt, nope, just subscribe the ubuntu-x-swat to the package
<bryceh> er, the ubuntu-x-swat *team* to the package
<Sarvatt> ah cool, thanks
<Sarvatt> whoops, can't do it, not admin
<bryceh> ok, I've done it
<bryceh> now, to fix the admin thing...
<Sarvatt> hmm nice, never seen the subscribe a team dialog thing before
<Sarvatt> you can filter it or make it so you don't get comments
<bryceh> yep, the LP guys have done a lot for subscription management configurability
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ok you're admin now
<Sarvatt> bryceh: thanks for the help! I use that driver a ton and am interested in tracking/fixing it up when needed
<bryceh> sounds good
<bryceh> btw, if you see packages on the versions-current page that you know we no longer care of, you can drop the ubuntu-x-swat package subscription and that should get it off the list
 * Sarvatt nods
<Sarvatt> hasn't been up for awhile though
<Sarvatt> playing with your server? :P
<bryceh> it hasn't?
<bryceh> hmm, you're right
<bryceh> and yes, I have been fiddling with things recently, but this shouldn't have broken
<bryceh> ok, think it's running properly now, hopefully new page should be up within the hour
<bryceh> even sooner
<bryceh> http://www.bryceharrington.org/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/versions-current.html
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ^^
<bryceh> and it shows xf86-input-mtrack, 0.2.0-2 :-)
<bryceh> I've jacked up it's refresh to every 20 minutes instead of every 4 hours
<broder> out of curiosity, /usr/share/doc/xorg/howto/configure-input.html says that i can trigger a change event on --subsystem-match=input to get X to pick up changes in /etc/default/keyboard
<broder> that doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment, but i'm wondering if that could be because i had previously changed my keyboard layout with the capplet
<broder> (i see X noticing the events in the Xorg.log, including the new layout settings)
<RAOF> I'd expect the GNOME keyboard configuration to override whatever X sets up.
<broder> that makes sense
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon
<ashams> Hi, can someone take a look at this report: https://launchpad.net/bugs/873482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873482 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "elantech: Touchpad always reports 3 finger tap as 1 finger tap (affects: 17) (heat: 94)" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-x 2011-12-02
<bryceh> RAOF, incoming
<RAOF> bryceh: Heh.  Ta.
<bryceh> RAOF, I also stuck it up on cgit.freedesktop.org if that's more convenient
<RAOF> It's easy enough to review via email.
<RAOF> Also, urgh, perl :)
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: battery is better
<FernandoMiguel> not perfect
<FernandoMiguel> but better... thanks
<Sarvatt> FernandoMiguel: np, by the way didnt you say you had touchpad problems after resume?
<FernandoMiguel> hummm that was when I still could suspend
<FernandoMiguel> I can't with kernel 3.0.2
<Sarvatt> http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-input/msg18496.html is the fix for that one and should be in the kernel soon
<FernandoMiguel> Sarvatt: if you ever read anything about pm-suspend, let me know
#ubuntu-x 2011-12-03
<faibistes> Hi, is this the right place to ask for help with a nonfunctioning xwindows intel driver after an update to natty?
<faibistes> Hello, can someone help about X not starting with the intel driver on a Mac Mini 1,1?
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-26
<mlankhorst> RAOF: bug bug llvm-3.1 bug :P
<mlankhorst> also created a dummy xserver-xorg-lts-precise package, which does nothing except depend on xserver-xorg and recommend everything from the unrenamed stack..
<bjsnider> when nvidia decides the 310 blob is stable, is there going to be a situation where the last 304 becomes a "legacy" type thing and nvidia-current becomes the 310 and beyond?
<bjsnider> otherwise geforce 5, 6, and 7 users will be left with the terrible, terrible, nouveau
<bryce> bjsnider, yeah I think they plan to keep 304 going with abi updates for a good while
<bjsnider> bryce, so there should be an nvidia-304 package int he near future
<bjsnider> just like nvidia-173 and nvidia-96 and whatnot
<bjsnider> otherwise we'll have to hold back the 310 blob
<bjsnider> unfortunately there are a lot of people still using that old geforce 6k/7k junk
<Dandel> bjsnider: i have a 7k geforce card :) 
<Dandel> and even by that timeframe it was junk... 7300gs lol.
<bjsnider> is it an agp card?
<Dandel> pcie
<bjsnider> otherwise you can easily replace it
<bjsnider> oh, get a gf 520 or something
<Dandel> it's gathering dust already.
<Dandel> i have a gt545
<bjsnider> gt 520 i mean
<bjsnider> there you go
<bjsnider> that's good stuff
<Dandel> i have a good mix of video cards... I just don't have a lot of choices for cpu ( mainly amd, and only intel i have is older/slow )
<bjsnider> well, it probably has a fan, which i don't dig too much, but otherwise it's fine
<bryce> bjsnider, yes, we'll need an nvidia-304 at some point.  -173 is going to go away, and -96 is already no longer updated.
<Dandel> ricotz: quick update on the latest piglit stuff... there's a patch on the way to fix the egl builder
<tavoe_> can someone explain to me what ubuntu-x is? I think it may be relevent to my interests, but I can't find a good description
<Dandel> tavoe_: ubuntu-x is mainly related to the core of the graphical interface normally used on ubuntu. without Xorg/X11 you will not have gnome/kde/xfce/etc.
<ricotz> Dandel, yeah this will do http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/piglit/2012-November/003910.html
<tavoe_> ubuntu-x isn't actually xorg, though, right? Like, that's rolled into the os, its not something I would download later?
<tavoe_> I probably sound like an idiot
<bryce> tavoe_, the ubuntu-x team is the group of people from the community (and canonical) who do packaging and bug work for the X.org packages included in Ubuntu.
<tavoe_> Ah. Got it. That makes sense. 
<dupondje> any big changes in Optimus support yet since 12.10 ?
<mlankhorst> not yet
<dupondje> nvidia-experimental-310 is broken? I'm unable to start Gnome/Unity after the install
<dupondje> extension: "GLX" missing for display :0
<bjsnider> dupondje, what else does the log say?
<dupondje> glXQueryExtensionString is NULL for screen °
<dupondje> 0
<dupondje> I see cursor etc, but compiz not starting
<bjsnider> anything like bug 1054257
<bjsnider> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1054257
<dupondje> yea seems so
<bryce> although that one's for fglrx
<bryce> OTOH even that one appears to be actually due to compiz.
<dupondje> xorg-edgers package solved it it seems :)
<Dandel> dupondje: xorg edgers would probably solve it anyways... removes fglrx and places radeon driver instead for any card less than the radeon hd5000 cards.
<dupondje> Dandel: i'm on nvidia :)
<Dandel> i see... it was just an idea
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-27
 * mlankhorst pokes raof
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-28
<mlankhorst> RAOF: bug bug :P
<RAOF> Goose!
<mlankhorst> llvm-3.1? Then I can upload some stack..
<RAOF> I'll do so now.
<mlankhorst> also one more thing to consider, should we allow unrenamed mesa dev packages to work with renamed stack? it would make my life easier..
<RAOF> If it's easy to do then it seems reasonable to me.
<RAOF> The older -dev packages should be guaranteed to work against the newer libraries, because they're not allowed to break API or ABI.
<mlankhorst> yeah, it's mostly stripping off the version requirements
<mlankhorst> but right now it allows you to accidentally remove the entire stack by installing the -dev packages
<RAOF> I'd like a bit of a check that removing the strict versions there won't make things break - particularly for mesa-common-dev - but I don't think it will.
<mlankhorst> yeah :/
<Dandel> it looks like waffle 1.2.2 will be required soon for piglit.
<Sarvatt> Dandel: do you want to join xorg-edgers to maintain that piglit build? I have no desire to keep it up to date, updating wayland/mesa/etc in that ppa to keep it building isn't something i want to babysit every few days :) i updated it to build gl only tests and have a separate branch for that that builds on every release. piglit should really be built from git, those packages are just a hack :)
<Dandel> Sarvatt: it's a required change that will be introduced soon.
<Dandel> it's in preparation for the opengl es 3.0 stuff
<Sarvatt> the piglit i care about doesn't use waffle, ricotz added waffle there
<Dandel> Sarvatt: so i take it as you are a die hard GLX fan ><;
<Dandel> the current piglit setup is worthless for testing EGL W/ OpenGL Contexts
<Dandel> egl with opengl contexts is a two line change
<Sarvatt> nah there is some IHV testing being done for OEMs just for testing GL regressions, I was just asked to update it a few months ago, thats why if you want it to be whatever you care about it'd be appreciated if you took on that burden :)
<Dandel> one is to test for the egl contexts and then you haft to bind the opengl api ( it works similar to how you setup opengl es )
<Sarvatt> a two line change that makes it stop working in oneiric yeah
<Dandel> Sarvatt: there's already a mainline fix for the last time egl ( opengl es/opengl es2, and desktop gl )
<Dandel> it's just a little broken atm ( simple difference between ifdef and ifndef )
<Dandel> honestly, the main thing i was interested in on egl w/opengl is the fact that the results *should* be nearly identical to what you see with glx/opengl ( and if applicable, windows/opengl )
<Dandel> it honestly doesn't matter which context is used, and if egl can be tested, it should be possible to easily test wayland also ( and results should also be the same there )
<Dandel> ricotz: latest commits for piglit should work for egl/opengl building.
<ricotz> Dandel, yeah, it already got imported too http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/piglit/trunk/revision/3399
<Dandel> r3399 is still bad.
<Dandel> requires r3400 to work
<ricotz> right
<Dandel> now all that's needed is to retest the piglit with egl/opengl es tests.
<Dandel> now all that's needed is to send messages to chad about the fact that libwaffle 1.2.2 is broken for the same reasons as piglit was.
<Dandel> ricotz: i can confirm that the tree builds with latest piglit tree right now ( all i have is ubuntu 12.04 w/ xorg edgers installed )
<ricotz> Dandel, using the edgers ppa will give you a recent enough mesa with gl/es-headers, so this isnt really a prove it will build in the piglit ppa ;)
<Dandel> i just noticed that.
<Dandel> i tend to use edgers to make sure to be able to properly report bugs that bleeding edge users would run into.
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-29
 * hyperair spots a new kernel in xorg-edgers
<Dandel> that reminds me... which ppa is the one that keeps up with the absolute latest kernels for ubuntu?
<bryce> Dandel, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Dandel> bryce: thanks. also do you know if the raring kernel will easily install on precise? ( not worried about module compat with closed source video card drivers )
<bryce> Dandel, the kernel has no dependencies really, so generally should install fine on any distro.  Whether userspace works properly on top of that kernel is a different matter tho...
<Dandel> ricotz: looks like piglit w/ opengl ( glx/egl), gles2, and gles1 should be doing well ( latest package build just fine for quantal )
<Dandel> and add precise/raring ( 386)... my guess is that amd64 for those should also go well
<tjaalton> upgrading my laptop to raring
<Dandel> tjaalton: i see... well i'm leaving mine at the setups they are now... i'm actually going to cross reference mesa 9.0 on egl ( w/ x11), glx and gbm on my test cards when i get some time since the features are all now enabled ( if not this weekend, next weekend )
<Dandel> i honestly expect the results to be near identical except for the minor differences that are expected.
<mtron> hello people. Anyone i could talk to about hybrid-graphics support ? It's not a 'usual' Optimus Xorg bug but some netbook models have a Intel GMA 3150 GPU in the atom cpu and a directly wired ION2 Gpu to the LVDS port and HDMI port. It's possible to set the used GPU in software without bumblebee (i have some proof of concept bash scripts that work) so it would be great if it could be added to ubuntu :) Can someone tell me whom to talk to please?
<tjaalton> no it can't
<tjaalton> poulsbo doesn't work
<tjaalton> period.
<mtron> @tjaalton you're talking to me?
<tjaalton> yes
<mtron> yes it does.
<mtron> i have it in front of me :)
<tjaalton> ok then, but bumblebee will never get in the distro
<mtron> on some specific models you don'T need it
<tjaalton> so unless it supports the kernel dma_buf et al, you're busted
<mtron> all you need to do is send a acpi call to activate a vga mode for the next boot cycle
<tjaalton> still
<tjaalton> hacks
<mtron> there is a intel only mode, a nvidia mode and a dual gpu mode (optimus)
<mtron> and a specific call for each mode
<mtron> well i thought ubuntu might be more open to hacks than debian ;)
<tjaalton> how so?
<mtron> it was in the past. maybe your goals shifted since then...
<tjaalton> goal is to get better quality instead of hacks, believe it or not
<mtron> no offend intended. was just a question.
<tjaalton> proper hybrid support is "around the corner" anyway, for hw/drivers that support it
<mtron> @tjaalton i guess you misunderstood me. What i am talking about has nothing to do with dma_buf et all. It sits "below" this layer. The ONLY way to set a different VGA mode (on this specific netbook models i am talking about) is via setting this register in the acpi system. This is not a hack per-se but thats the way to do it (and that's the same way it is done on windows).  I talked to somebody from the dev team during UDS-P on IRC hybrid-graphics-support abo
<mtron> ut this and he seemed interested. unfortunately i forgot who it was... 
<tjaalton> if by vga mode you mean selecting which gfx chip to use, it's nothing new
<mtron> no. again i am talking about something different :)
<mtron> there are VGA modes on this laptop that can be set via a acpi call and are valid for the whole boot cycle
<tjaalton> what's the point for those?
<tjaalton> use case
<mtron> in Mode 1 only the intel vga chip is active (nvidia gpu is off so low power consumtion)
<mtron> mode 2 is only nvidia
<tjaalton> right, what I was talking about
<mtron> mode 3 is intel and nvidia
<mtron> the traditional optimus mode
<tjaalton> so exactly what my thinkpad is able to do from the bios, nothing new
<mtron> yes but those models dont have a bios setting
<tjaalton> some models can't, and need either userland tricks like this or proper support from the kernel
<mtron> the only way to set the mode is via sending a acpi call
<mtron> without this call only nvidia is activated (seems to be a fallback mode)
<mtron> so you can't event get to the dual gpu mode without a acpi call
<mtron> anyway thanks for your answer, maybe someone understands what i am talking about
<tjaalton> eh, I do understand
<tjaalton> why would an acpi call _from the userland_ be the only way to switch modes?
<mtron> thats how it implemented by the hardware manufacture i guess. 
<mtron> this calls are also used from windows to set the mode on this laptop
<mtron> that's how we found them
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: halp
<tjaalton> it's not an uncommon use-case, so I'm pretty sure it's thought out already how it's going to work in the perfect world
<mlankhorst> hey
<MCR1> Dandel: Hi :) I promised to report about fglrx+3 monitors. I had no success...
<Dandel> MCR1: ok. and was that in full wide screen?
<MCR1> I first tried to use your xorg.conf - did not boot
<Dandel> the one with 4096 by 4096?
<Dandel> or the one that was set to match mesa.
<MCR1> Then I removed all the contradicting stuff from my old xorg.conf and set virtual to 6144x6144
<Dandel> ok.
<MCR1> Now I am able to turn on/off every combination of 2 monitors
<MCR1> but once I add the 3rd
<MCR1> I get this error message (reproducing, one moment)
<MCR1> The selected configuration for displays could not be applied
<MCR1> could not set the configuration for CRTC 147
<MCR1> Failed to apply configuration: %s
<MCR1> GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._gnome_2drr_2derror_2dquark.Code2: could not set the configuration for CRTC 147
<Dandel> paste xrandr output with all displays connected
<MCR1> http://pastebin.com/xWZTF2DU
<MCR1> Current xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/BGywi9xL
<Dandel> so this command fails?:  xrandr --output DFP1 --right-of  CRT2
<Dandel> ** DFP2
<MCR1> Dandel: I did it with the "Displays" GUI.
<Dandel> give it a try through command line
<Dandel> if it works, bug report to gnome
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> Dandel: Just to be sure to make no mistakes - Could you please once again post both of the commands ?
<Dandel> the command to enable the display is: xrandr --output DFP2 --auto
<Dandel> then set the location: xrandr --output DFP2 --right-of CRT2
<MCR1> Dandel: Does not seem to work - fails silently
<MCR1> xrandr --output DFP2 --auto
<MCR1> xrandr --output DFP2 --right-of CRT2
<MCR1> xrandr --output DFP4 --auto
<MCR1> DFP2 still does not get any signal
<MCR1> black screen
<Dandel> try this: xrandr --output DFP4 --off && xrandr --output DFP2 --auto
<MCR1> this will probably work, but I do not want my main monitor to turn off ;)
<MCR1> but I'll do it
<Dandel> then turn off crt2
<Dandel> from what i can see, it's artificially limiting the number of screens 
<Dandel> and thus needs to be reported
<MCR1> trying to reenable gives me this: xrandr --output DFP4 --auto
<MCR1> xrandr: Configure crtc 2 failed
<Dandel> yea.
<MCR1> grmpf - the strange thing is that it worx perfectly with gallium
<Dandel> gallium = mesa/open source
<MCR1> yes, I know
<Dandel> I will report the problem.
<MCR1> thanx a lot
<Dandel> in fact i already did.
<MCR1> oh cool
<Dandel> can you go ahead and regenerate the atisysteminfo.txt file and email it?
<MCR1> hopefully AMD got some devs left...
<Dandel> amd has devs left ( that's guaranteed )
<MCR1> :)
<Dandel> it's just that i don't know how big the team is ><;
<MCR1> how can I generate that file and where can I find it ?
<Dandel> sudo /usr/share/fglrx/atigetsysteminfo.sh
<Dandel> and outputs to home folder
<Dandel> just note that you can run the command over ssh without fail as long as you specify the display variable to :0
<MCR1> ok, one moment - I will just reconfigure my screens to something useful - done...
<MCR1> Dandel: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396648/
<MCR1> Dandel: && thanx again 4 your help here...
<Dandel> if i had a third display i'd test it more thoroughly ><;
<Dandel> MCR1: i needed the config when you where loaded and running fglrx driver not radeon :/
<MCR1> I am running fglrx
<Dandel> no your not
<Dandel> look at /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Dandel> search for: [     8.615] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"
<Dandel> within 4 lines: it fails saying module of fglrx cannot be found
<Dandel> and then it reverts back to ati ( radeon driver )
<MCR1> strange...
<MCR1> I can open AMD Catalyst Control Center
<Dandel> did you install through packages?
<MCR1> nope, manually
<MCR1> but I am sure fglrx is running
<MCR1> I can configure via amdconfig also
<MCR1> display: :0  screen: 0
<MCR1> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<MCR1> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series 
<MCR1> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11991 Compatibility Profile Context
<MCR1> output of fglrxinfo
<MCR1> I did install latest AMD beta driver from their homepage
<Dandel>  glxinfo | grep direct\ rendering
<ricotz> MCR1, glxinfo!
<ricotz> Dandel, ;)
<MCR1> direct rendering: Yes
<Dandel> MCR1: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ricotz> MCR1, are you running kernel 3.7?
<MCR1> no, 3.5 on Qu
<ricotz> ok
<MCR1> 3.7 would not work with fglrx or would it ?
<ricotz> MCR1, you would need a patch if there werent a new release having it
<ricotz> i don't use fglrx
<Dandel> ricotz: i use fglrx so i am at least trying to debug it.
<ricotz> glxinfo | grep vendor ?
<MCR1> Dandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396675/
<MCR1> server glx vendor string: ATI
<MCR1> client glx vendor string: ATI
<MCR1> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Dandel> now that looks as expected :D
<Dandel> ricotz: it was amd auto-script failure.
<MCR1> I knew I was running fglrx ;)
<ricotz> MCR1, use a "proper" package to install it ;)
<MCR1> ricotz: The packages are always outdated...
<ricotz> i see, i am not really following those
<ricotz> i guess 2:9.010-0ubuntu1~xedgers~quantal1  is outdated?
<MCR1> no, sorry - this seems to be actual
<MCR1> as I have the same version installed
<ricotz> MCR1, have you tried that edgers package?
<MCR1> to be honest - no
<ricotz> ok
<MCR1> but I am sure I've installed fglrx correctly as I am not doing that 4 the first time...
<Dandel> MCR1: did you change builds since the last time?
<ricotz> MCR1, ah there is a 12.11 beta8
<MCR1> Dandel: no, I do not think so... latest beta was already installed when we talked last time
<Dandel> so it's the 12.11 beta 8 that was up on their website?
<MCR1> ricotz: Yes - that is the one I should use
<MCR1> Yes
<ricotz> MCR1, why "should"?#
<MCR1> I am always installing with --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/quantal
<MCR1> ricotz: IIRC 99.9%
<ricotz> i don't know the changelog of it, just saw it
<ricotz> MCR1, the packaging isnt the same as ubuntu's irc
<MCR1> in Synaptic it shows the version as 2:9.010-0ubuntu1, which is the same version-num like from xorg edgers PPA (which I have enabled also)
<MCR1> but in AMD version numbers it is 12.11 beta8
<ricotz> MCR1, the edgers version is 12.11 beta1
<MCR1> tell AMD that ;)
<ricotz> i am just saying it isnt beta8, i guess i should update it
<MCR1> I mean I do not know why they did not make them easily identifyable...
<MCR1> in Synaptic they show as same version (except for ~xedgers~quantal1)
<MCR1> ricotz: Ofc that would be cool, atlthough I do not think that they differ a lot...
<MCR1> *although
<ricotz> MCR1, they should be identifiable , 12.11 beta8 is 9.01.8, 12.11 beta is 9.01
<ricotz> but yeah, the installers creating identically named source packages
<MCR1> that is what I am saying -> they are not (at least not in synaptic)
<ricotz> i will upload it as fglrx-installer 9.010.8
<MCR1> sounds good :)
<ricotz> should be available soon
<ricotz> MCR1, package is there now
<MCR1> ricotz: yeah, just noticed :)
<MCR1> ricotz: The question is - Is it safe to upgrade ? or will it destroy my xorg.conf ?
<ricotz> MCR1, i guess you would need to test it, keep a backup of it then
<MCR1> ok, I'll test it - but later (will report ofc)
<MCR1> because time is runnin' out... :)
<ricotz> that is fine
<MCR1> thx 4 updating - and great that xorg edgers is taking care of proprietary drivers now as well...
<ricotz> nvidia blob is there for ages
<ricotz> and fglrx got updated occasionally
<ricotz> so this isnt new ;)
<MCR1> I remember times when adding xorg edgers will kill your proprietary driver 100% ;)
<MCR1> *would kill
<ricotz> they are blobs so we cant hold back new xserver versions forever
<ricotz> especially fglrx takes forever to support newer video-abis
<MCR1> sure, I know that it is not the fault of xorg, but the prop. drivers not supporting new versions of xorg and the kernel...
<ricotz> nvidia is way faster to catch up
<mlankhorst> yeah fortunately
<jcristau> "way faster than fglrx" isn't really saying much
<ricotz> not the old stories again
<mlankhorst> phoronix, putting numbers in graphs :-)
<mlankhorst> ok quick review of the debian rules and the output looks sane..
#ubuntu-x 2012-11-30
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: is the backport kernel already in precise?
<mlankhorst> think so
<tjaalton> nice
<tjaalton> so cert can start using it
<mlankhorst> but today I want the entire x stack in :P
<tjaalton> or at least test it
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: cert needs to certify quantal x + kernel together though..
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: likely so, but at least to get some idea if bugs are fixed in the new kernel (which in most cases is enough to update)
<mlankhorst> true
<mlankhorst> do we care about udeb at all btw or can I just make my build script kill it..
<tjaalton> for the backports, yes
<mlankhorst> yes we care or yes kill it? ;-)
<tjaalton> ah, kill it
<mlankhorst> yeah thought so
<mlankhorst> I only killed xserver-xorg udeb though, more effort to kill the rest too :)
<bjsnider> ricotz, a lot of my desktop settings went to hell with that update this morning, in quantal, did that happen to you?
<ricotz> bjsnider, havent restarted my session yet, so should i get concerned ;)
<ricotz> bjsnider, you probably want to narrow it down to actual packages which were updated
<bjsnider> ricotz, it was that gnome-settings-daemon wasn't starting
<bjsnider> it might be because root is on an ssd
<bjsnider> could be unrelated to updates. i will wait and see
<ricotz> bjsnider, ah "quantal" missed that part
<ricotz> bjsnider, i can't remember which ppas you are using
<bjsnider> gnome 3
<ricotz> only?
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> that's the only relevant one
<ricotz> g-s-d/g-c-c are there for some days
<ricotz> might be some hick-up due updating
<bjsnider> you're using gnome-shell right?
<ricotz> yes
<bjsnider> can you try to start synaptic from overview and see if it works?
<ricotz> i am using raring which multiple git snapshots
<ricotz> works fine here though
<bjsnider> well, does it work?
<bjsnider> i see
<ricotz> you might be prompt with an password dialog
<ricotz> if not
<bjsnider> with mine, it always sits there for 3 seconds, says authentication failed, and then quits
<ricotz> restart the shell and try again
<ricotz> Alt+F2 r
<bjsnider> it either rejects the password or doesn't let me hit the authenticate button
<ricotz> i noticed some hick-ups with the gnome-keyring backend of g-s
<bjsnider> someone, i forget who, wanted me to ask why we have two online accounts icons in settings
<bjsnider> i can start synaptic using gksu
<ricotz> one from gnome and one from ubuntu
<bjsnider> i see
<bryceh> mlankhorst, did you test compiz builds and runs with the -proposed x11proto-gl that was uploaded?
#ubuntu-x 2012-12-01
<mlankhorst> bryce: no but should it be a problem? the protocol extensions are mostly used between xserver-xorg-core and libraries like mesa/libxrandr
<JanC> bjsnider: the gnome online accounts thing isn't installed by default on Ubuntu
<bjsnider> no, it comes in with ubuntu-gnome-desktop i'm sure
<bjsnider> but some of us want a relatively pure gnome
<bryce> mlankhorst, slangasek said since the changes include changes in structs he wants to see proof that build checks have been done against everything in main and universe that have build depends on x11proto-gl or x11proto-xrandr
<bryce> mlankhorst, I think we should also ensure someone's done a "does it boot unity?" check on all four major drivers, plus vbox
<bryce> for the build checks, I think you can just set up a PPA, throw both proto's in there, then just toss in all the packages that depend on those, and verify nothing fails to build.
<mlankhorst> bryce: I know the randr changes are harmless but we happened to package a randr snapshot that got changes we never used
<mlankhorst> bryce: is a ppa with xorg-server, mesa, libx11 / xcb, libxrandr, sufficient? those are the packages that would benefit the most from talking raw x proto directly..
<tjaalton> for x11-randr-dev
<tjaalton> -gl-dev needs more
<mlankhorst> what else uses raw x11proto-gl-dev directly then?
<tjaalton> also, test against the current precise versions
<mlankhorst> hm all the ddx?
<tjaalton> reverse-depends -b x11proto-gl-dev
<tjaalton> no need for those
<tjaalton> i mean no need to put all ddx there
<mlankhorst> shrug if I do something I don't want to do, I prefer to do a thorough job so I never have to worry about it again and leave no doubt..
<mlankhorst> but ok nice command, I'll do a mass bump of everything that might possibly be affected and upload it to some temp ppa
<penguin42> does anyone know when the new X will merge into Raring; in particular I've just got a fix committed upstream in X and am wondering if there is any point of doing a patch against the current Raring worlds?
<penguin42> bug 1060059 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060059 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Quantal) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in ResFindAllRes()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060059
<mlankhorst> penguin42: would be easier if you get it in to the 1.13 rc's usually
<penguin42> mlankhorst: OK, I'll do a bzr branch later; any feelings about that one if it's worth fixing in Quantal (not sure how far it goes back)
<mlankhorst> penguin42: we use git officially for the x stuff
<penguin42> mlankhorst: Ah ok, got a pointer to the process for doing a fix? Or do you just want a debdiff attached to the bug?
<mlankhorst> penguin42: it would be preferred if you could get it in the 1.13 release branch first
<mlankhorst> and that would be upstream
<mlankhorst> we would get it eventually then, and at least makes the sru process easier on us :-)
<penguin42> mlankhorst: Ah ok; hmm I don't know how the upstream processes work, it looks from my reading of that as if they merged it into 1.14; should I just ask Alan on the bug to also merge it into 1.13 ?
<jcristau> no
<jcristau> http://www.x.org/wiki/Server113Branch
<bjsnider> penguin42, i told you this was the place to ask
<penguin42> jcristau: So that's reply on xorg-devel to the original patch mail adding [PATCH 1.13] and cc'ing in MattDew ?
<jcristau> i've done that.
<jcristau> now you wait.
<penguin42> jcristau: Thank you!
<penguin42> jcristau: I also asked on the x bug for the other 2 sides of the issue to be fixed; it would be safer to do a 0 check in a couple of places to stop the server falling over if someone makes a similar mistake again
<jcristau> for that you need to send patches to xorg-devel
<penguin42> ok, thanks
<penguin42> I'd also appreciate some help with bug 1043513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1043513 in xserver-xorg-video-cirrus (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in memcpy() via cirRefreshArea() under KVM virtual machine" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043513
<penguin42> As per comment #17 I've got it down to being some dodgy coordinates getting to ShadowCopyArea, but I'm not sure whose responsibility it is to clip - is there some good docs to look at to see what level is misbehaving?
#ubuntu-x 2012-12-02
<Dandel> Sarvatt: it appears that the gles 1, gles 2 and egl tests will be integrated into the default quick tests and all test profiles :) ( still sure ya don't want to have libwaffle )
<Dandel> good mornin ricotz 
<Dandel> it looks like all the egl, gles1, and gles2 will be integrated into the all tests profile ( and thus the quick driver and others )
<mlankhorst> so piglit tests will run for even longer? :p
<Dandel> mlankhorst: not that much longer... it's only a handful of tests... although, it definitely requires egl
<hyperair> hmm, the last xorg-edgers update seems to have screwed over snb rc6 residency.
<hyperair> it seems to be ~1% these days instead of ~50%
<bryce> mlankhorst, tjaalton also check rdepends in universe; slangasek noticed virtualbox and a few other random bits and bobs have dependencies
<mlankhorst> virtualbox is probably the ddx too
#ubuntu-x 2013-11-25
<mlankhorst> morning
<mlankhorst> tomreyn: no we don't package it
<tjaalton> not yet
<tomreyn> okay thanks.
<tjaalton> speaking of which, a new mesa rc out
<mlankhorst> yeah rc2
<mlankhorst> I'm doing a testbuild, which fails on swx11 it seems :P
<tjaalton> have you updated the packaging already
<tjaalton> ?
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: not yet, fixing up the bugs first
<tjaalton> k
#ubuntu-x 2013-11-29
<AlanBell> morning, I seem to have a heap of stuff constantly being written to syslog
<AlanBell> Nov 29 09:34:47 alanlaptop kernel: [401694.881890] [drm:intel_update_fbc], more than one pipe active, disabling compression
<AlanBell> many times per second
<AlanBell> http://lists.debian.org/debian-kernel/2010/10/msg00371.html appears to be the patch that introduced the debug message
<AlanBell> but that was in 2010 and I think it started doing this sometime in the saucy cycle
<tjaalton> do you have drm.debug set on cmdline?
<AlanBell> where would I look for that?
<tjaalton> cat /proc/cmdline
<AlanBell> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-13-generic root=UUID=a1919e83-6201-440f-bc38-4482a9274054 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<tjaalton> so no
<AlanBell> I normally have an external screen plus laptop screen, it doesn't appear to make any difference if I unplug the external
<AlanBell> performance isn't affected much, it just makes dmesg a bit messy :)
<tjaalton> it should save some battery, that's all
<tjaalton> er, power
<AlanBell> connect irc.oftc.net
<AlanBell> oops :)
#ubuntu-x 2014-11-24
<codygarver> hi, does anyone know if/when xorg intel driver 2.99.914 will get backported to trusty? my distro, elementary OS, needs the fix from https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1133142
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1133142 in xorg-x11-drv-intel "Wrong shadows on CSD windows when SNA is enabled" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
#ubuntu-x 2014-11-26
<tseliot> Sarvatt, mlankhorst, tjaalton: is it ok to provide libEGL and libGLES in Ubuntu? (in the nvidia packages)?
<tseliot> a while ago you asked me not to install maybe the latter for some reason
<tjaalton> tseliot: i've heard those were removed from mesa.. i've no idea what's useful to have
<tjaalton> i mean they're gone from the next release or so
<tseliot> ok, so there shouldn't be a clash of any kind
<tjaalton> let me check upstream..
<tjaalton> libEGL is still a thing
<tjaalton> ahah, so it's just libegl1-mesa-drivers which is gone
<tseliot> oh, well there should be alternatives for both in place
<tseliot> ah
<tseliot> ok
<tjaalton> i can't recall what the reason was not to provide nvidia ones
<hyperair> argh X is refusing to start with drm interface version errors again
<hyperair> is there some way i can reset this without rebooting?
#ubuntu-x 2015-11-23
<mamarley> wgrant: When you get a chance, could you please increase the size of ppa:mamarley/staging?  I am uploading a bunch of packages and I am about to hit the limit.
<wgrant> mamarley: Done.
<mamarley> Thank you! :)
<wgrant> np
<mamarley> tseliot: Is there a reason why the nvidia drivers haven't been registering themselves as an alternative for EGL?  I got an email from someone complaining about that yesterday.
<tseliot> mamarley: I didn't use to distribute the EGL libraries because of a potential conflict in mesa. Then things were fixed, I added the libraries but, apparently, I forgot to add an alternative for it
<ara> tseliot, ping
<tseliot> ara: pong
<mamarley> tseliot: Cool, well I have uploaded new versions of everything from 340 to 358 with an alternative for EGL.  In my testing, it works fine (es2_info and es2gears both run) on an 8600m GT, a NVS 5400m, and a GTX 970.
<mamarley> (To my staging PPA, that is.)
<mamarley> ricotz: ^You might be interested too.
<tseliot> mamarley: have you added the alternative yourself?
<mamarley> tseliot: I put it in the postinst and prerm scripts with the other alternatives.
<tseliot> mamarley: can you point me again to your staging PPA, please?
<mamarley> tseliot: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<tseliot> mamarley: thanks
<mamarley> No problem
<ricotz> mamarley, tseliot, noted
#ubuntu-x 2015-11-24
<tseliot> mamarley: I'm looking at the diff in
<tseliot> your packages
<tseliot> mamarley: and I think we want to use the standard EGL libraries in power saving mode, since we're using intel there
<tseliot> which means I also have to update gpu-manager to make the switch
 * tseliot -> lunch
#ubuntu-x 2015-11-25
<tjaalton> q
<tjaalton> meh
#ubuntu-x 2016-11-28
<jcastro> hey guys, so the guys at Feral found a few people willing to bring back mesa 13 and friends to a PPA
<jcastro> I was thinking we could cordon off an area of ~graphics-drivers for mesa and AMD stuff? 
<tjaalton> I'm about to email you+them
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> they must have been busy mailing people while the US was on holiday, it did not take them long at all to find a few folks willing to help.
#ubuntu-x 2016-11-29
<RAOF> Xorg's hybrid support is marvellously seamless.
<RAOF> If it wasn't for the terrible tearing on the second card, you'd hardly notice!
<RAOF> Or, rather, you *wouldn't* notice.
<tjaalton> intel+amd?
<tseliot> mamarley: does patching 304 work for you? I lack the hardware to test here
<mamarley> tseliot: I haven't tried, but it should work on my 8600m GT.  I can try later today when I get home from work.
<tseliot> ok, let me write the patch
<tseliot> mamarley: here's the patch for later http://people.canonical.com/~amilone/patches/buildfix_kernel_4.9.patch
<mamarley> Thanks!
<mdeslaur> tseliot: hi! any news regarding an updated 304 driver that fixes the regression from the security update?
<tseliot> mdeslaur: I haven't heard from them in a while. I'll ask them again this week
<mdeslaur> tseliot: thanks. I'm tired of getting hate mail :)
<tseliot> mdeslaur: :D
#ubuntu-x 2016-11-30
<tomreyn> hi there. i'm having an issue, possibly with xorg-edgers's modules / mesa. it only affects a single steam game, though, which is admittedly weird.
<tomreyn> i rebooted this system (actually power off/on) after roughly two weeks of uptime + installed updates. ever since then, mouse and keyboard input is registered with much delay by this 3d MOBA game (called 'Strife', by S2 games).
<tomreyn> neither steam nor this game way updated during these two weeks (or after the reboot).
<tomreyn> s/way/was/
<tomreyn> nor was steams / this games' configuration changed.
<tomreyn> other 3D games do not show this behavior, however.
<tomreyn> the delay is massive, often taking up to 3-5 seconds (while other times there is no delay at all). it is as if mouse + keyboard input is cached and the cache not checked frequently enough.
<tomreyn> i'll be happy to try and help debugging this further if it seems worth it (but i would understand if not so, since i'm a single user reporting it for a single game only).
<tomreyn> i'm on xubuntu 16.04 (fully patched),  AMD RV730 (DRM 2.43.0 / 4.4.0-51-generic, LLVM 3.9.0)
<tomreyn> x86_64
<tomreyn> i don't dare filing a bug report since i'm not even sure it's worth your time looking into this.
<tomreyn> (but do tell me if i should)
<jcastro> hey tjaalton, do you know if the new rolling HWE thing will also cover mesa?
<tjaalton> jcastro: normally it would
<tjaalton> it just replaces lts-yakkety/lts-zesty/lts-?? with lts-hwe
<jcastro> tjaalton: right so what I was thinking, given the announcement, that the point releases with the HWE kernels would help fix the old mesa problem in distro itself
<tjaalton> jcastro: to some extent yes, and we've had that for two lts releases now
<tjaalton> and third still tbd what it looks like
<tjaalton> yakkety shipped with 12.0.3, not 13.0.x
<tjaalton> which is what feral "needs"
<jcastro> well, tbh I don't think anyone needed mesa to be so aggressively updated until the past year or so right? 
<jcastro> not sure, I don't have AMD gear
<tjaalton> right, amd finally ditched fglrx
<tjaalton> which puts more pressure on mesa
<jcastro> but, theoretically if the guy pushing aggresively in the PPA's work can be reused in whatever is in -devel and normal releases then maybe the normal releases won't be as behind as much?
<tjaalton> normal releases are still bound to FF
<tjaalton> and upstream release schedule doesn't necessarily align with outs
<tjaalton> ours
 * jcastro nods
<tjaalton> mesa 13 got delayed
<tjaalton> partly because 12 got delayed
<jcastro> well, I suspect any gamer or enthusiast will just use the PPA and deal with it since that's probably way better for them than the old fglrx days
<tjaalton> I kept asking when 13 is released since august, but didn't get a reply until it was too late
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> HWE wise the latest isn't always needed
<tjaalton> and support for new hw can be backported fairly easy
<tjaalton> I have a package with polaris support (from 12) added on top of 11.2
<jcastro> does debian use the same exact packaging? like, do we both build out of that git repo?
<tjaalton> still, would rather see 12 backported as-is, unrenamed. then after 1704 is released the same for mesa 2017.03 or whatever
<tjaalton> yes
<jcastro> so, if we get those two PPA building guys to just do their work their, it fixes both distros and the PPA. :D
<tjaalton> yes
<tjaalton> they'd need to be on irc and on pkg-xorg
<jcastro> ack
<tjaalton> preferably #debian-x@ofc too
<tjaalton> oftc
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'll recommend that as a next step
<tjaalton> git snapshots don't need to be kept on a proper branch, but once a rc is released it's usually kept on the debian-experimental branch and packaging fixed there
<tjaalton> then once the new release has it's first or second point-release, it's moved to debian-unstable
<tjaalton> or merged there actually
<tjaalton> with every new upstream release there is a certain git dance that needs to be handled so that the history remains intact
<tjaalton> the old upstream needs to be merged with 'git merge -s ours'
<mamarley> tseliot: Sorry, I forgot to test 304 yesterday.  I will do that today.  Also, don't hesitate to bug me about these things. :)
<tjaalton> then the packaging branch
<tjaalton> anyway, I can teach them when the time is right
<tseliot> mamarley: ok, I'll wait for your results. Thanks
#ubuntu-x 2016-12-01
<mamarley> tseliot: I tried nvidia-304 on kernel 4.9 with your patch.  It behaves the same way as 340, minus the kerneloopses from sysfs: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23562869/
<mamarley> With 340, it would also make the system unresponsive, but that doesn't happen with 304 either.
<tseliot> mamarley: ok, then I need to bisect the kernel to see what breaks things so badly
<mamarley> Fun fun fun.  It looks like it will be easier with 304 since that doesn't hang the computer when the load fails.  Would you like to use my laptop to do the testing, since you don't have any systems compatible with 304?
<tseliot> mamarley: that would certainly help
<mamarley> tseliot: OK.  Would you rather just provide the kernels and have me install them, or should I create a user account for you on the box?
<tseliot> mamarley: a user account would probably be better
<mamarley> OK, just a sec, let me adjust my networking configuration…
<mamarley> tseliot: Will you be making the SSH connections over IPv4 or IPv6?
<tseliot> mamarley: ipv4, I think
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, are there any tools for profiling opengl applications on the nvidia drivers that can help investigate performance issues?
<chrisccoulson> webbrowser-app occasionally performs dreadfully on my laptop and I need to try to figure out why
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: would something like this work for you? https://developer.nvidia.com/linux-graphics-debugger
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: you will have to install at least nvidia-370 from the ppa, though
<chrisccoulson> tseliot, that's probably what I'm after, thanks. I did look at that, but wanted your opinion before I registered an account to download it :)
<chrisccoulson> I rean nvidia-370 recently actually, but had to revert back again (when I connect my external monitor, compiz hangs in the nvidia driver
<chrisccoulson> (inside glXDestroyPixmap, I think)
<chrisccoulson> *ran
<chrisccoulson> I'll give it another go and report a bug if it happens again
<tseliot> chrisccoulson: or maybe try the 375 release, although that also seems to come with a regression
<tseliot> mamarley: nice, 4.9-rc1 already had the change that breaks everything, now on to bisecting. Also, apologies for installing Vim :P
<mamarley> That's OK.  I guess I would have thought it would be installed already.
<tomreyn> ricotz: the xorg-edgers packages for xenial are not currently working well for me on radeon with RV730. I just downgraded to xenial and those issues are fixed. specifically, i have one game which doesn't handle keyboard + mouse input well with the updated drivers (i described this above). another game became very crashy (i don't have backtraces, though). both is not an issue with xenial's packages.
<tomreyn> please let me know if you would like any details on this (feel free to instruct me what to do).
#ubuntu-x 2016-12-02
<mamarley> tseliot: How is it going with the kernel bisect.  I noticed you only rebooted my laptop once; are you having trouble getting in to it?
<tseliot> mamarley: no, I had problems bisecting here, + people constantly interrupting me (not sure why)
<mamarley> Oh, sorry, I will stop interrupting you,
<tseliot> mamarley: maybe we can resume on Monday?
<tseliot> mamarley: no, I didn't mean you, you're only helping
<mamarley> Sure, whenever you want.  I am not using the system for anything, so it won't get in my way.
<tseliot> mamarley: ok, I think you can switch it off for now, and switch it back on on Monday. I really appreciate your help
<mamarley> I leave them on all the time anyway.  No problem.
<tseliot> mamarley: great :)
<tjaalton> mesa 12.0.4 backports for yak & xen at ppa:tjaalton/test
<tjaalton> I need to test it myself first (on 1604) before finishing the blog post..
<tjaalton> works great
#ubuntu-x 2017-11-27
<alkisg> Hi, shouldn't nouveau be able to work with GeForce FX Go5700?
<alkisg> xorg.log => [  9549.158] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)
<alkisg> lspci => 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV36M [GeForce FX Go5700] [10de:0347] (rev a1)        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] NV36M [GeForce FX Go5700] [1025:006e]        Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<alkisg> It's falling back to the modesetting driver which cannot load glamor and fails...
<alkisg> Also second question, it seems like I'm unable to load vesa in older, unsupported cards now?! Isn't vesa still a valid option for xserver?!
#ubuntu-x 2018-11-29
<soee_> hiho
<soee_> mamarley: so far we had version 415.18 now i see update to 415.18.02
<soee_> wasn't those 2 parts verison mubered for vulkan version only?
<soee_> *3 parts
<mamarley> soee_: Yes, 415.18.02 was released.  The only advertised improvement was Vulkan stuff, but there is no way of knowing if they changed anything else.  The driver is already packaged in my staging PPA though.
<tseliot> ricotz, mamarley: hey, did you have the chance to look into the vulkan issue with multi-arch? (the empty changelog on i386)
<mamarley> I didn't even know that was a thing.
<tseliot> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/11/fix-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa.html
<tseliot> mamarley: I discussed it briefly with ricotz yesterday
<mamarley> tseliot: Oh, that.  I had a user complaining to me about that.  I figured it had something to do with us rebasing our 410 and 415 drivers on the 410 you uploaded to disco, but I couldn't figure out what had happened and I couldn't reproduce the issue myself.
<mamarley> I also didn't know it had to do anything with i386 specifically, because I never tested Vulkan in 32-bit mode.
<tseliot> mamarley: actually, I've just noticed that the amd64 deb is the problem, not the i386 one
<tseliot> mamarley: libnvidia-gl-410_410.78-0ubuntu1_amd64/data/usr/share/doc/libnvidia-gl-410/changelog.Debian.gz is not a valid gz file
<mamarley> What does that have to do with Vulkan not working?
<tseliot> mamarley: I think it's a problem if the two files from both architectures don't match
<tseliot> do you know exactly when this started? (in terms of git commit)?
<mamarley> Git commit to what?
<tseliot> mamarley: in my repository
<tseliot> as you said you were rebasing your code on mine
<mamarley> I didn't mean a git rebase, I meant I just abandoned what we had been using for 410 and 415 and updated the 410 release you uploaded to Disco to 415.
<mamarley> Isn't that file generated automatically as part of the build anyway?
<tseliot> mamarley: yes, I was just wondering if we could pin the regression down to a change of mine
